# POtCO "Rocking Our Roos" Pirates Guild



## threeboysmom

OK, I know this doesn't really belong here... but hey, I don't know where else to post, and my fellow DIS'ers always have the answers 

I am online in the Pirates game right now.  Currently level three.  I want to change my clothes (heh)... Nobody will talk to me in game and tell me how.

I'm currently standing in Tortuga asking everyone around me how do i change my clothes.  They are all running around on missions and fighting with their swords.  All I want is for someone to answer how I can change my stinking clothes!!  Nobody is listening to me in the game...   

So..... anyone here play Pirates and can help me please?  This is important!!  LOL!!   

Seriously though... I need to know...


----------



## aengus

Gosh pinky,  the VMKCB already has a bunch of pirates in there

besides you cant be a pirate your from NE and cant say aarrr


----------



## DemonLlama

Pink,

Did you buy a membership?

DD said she doesn't think you can until you pay, but that's info from one 12 y.o., so maybe not...


----------



## seaturtledude

aengus said:


> Gosh pinky,  the VMKCB already has a bunch of pirates in there
> 
> besides you cant be a pirate your from NE and cant say aarrr



Haha! I'm having the same problem Aengus.


----------



## threeboysmom

DemonLlama said:


> Pink,
> 
> Did you buy a membership?
> 
> DD said she doesn't think you can until you pay, but that's info from one 12 y.o., so maybe not...



Oh my gosh!!  Hit me where it hurts!  Yeah, Disney knows how to get my money.... ARRRRR!


----------



## AstroGigiblue

threeboysmom said:


> They are all running around on missions and fighting with their swords.




LOL Pink!   I serioulsy was cracking up at that part!     

On a serious note.  I don't play POTCO, so I can't help you with the wardrobe part.

Good Luck.    

I do have to ask though ... How do you like the online Pirates game?  Does it compare at all to VMK, or not really?  Thanks!


- Astro


----------



## seaturtledude

Yes - you can't change clothes until you pay to answer your question. I'm currently a Level 8 with basic access at the moment. By the way if you don't have a guild we have a DIS Guild! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1762212


----------



## threeboysmom

AstroGigiblue said:


> LOL Pink!   I serioulsy was cracking up at that part!
> 
> On a serious note.  I don't play POTCO, so I can't help you with the wardrobe part.
> 
> Good Luck.
> 
> I do have to ask though ... How do you like the online Pirates game?  Does it compare at all to VMK, or not really?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> - Astro



Well..... since people don't seem to talk to me, I can honestly say NO I don't like this game so far!!  For crying out loud... the chat log looks like this...

PinkGirlygirl:  Hey, can someone help me?
Pinkgirlygirl:  I'm trying to change my clothes
PinkGirlygirl:  Can someone tell me how?
PinkGirlygirl:  Anyone?
PinkGirlygirl:  Please?

ARG!

I was just telling Aengus, the ONLY interraction I have had so far with another player is this guy that came up to me when I was pleading for help and tried to stab me with his sword.  When that didn't work, he pulled out his gun and proceeded to shoot me.  Fortunately, you must not be able to kill other players!  

But wow, give me a break!!  I just want to change my clothes!!!!!!!


----------



## VMK_coolboy

If you need any help in the game let me know I am level 38.


----------



## threeboysmom

VMK_coolboy said:


> If you need any help in the game let me know I am level 38.



Only help I want right now is to change my clothes  

Do I really have to pay to get that feature?


----------



## VMK_coolboy

Yes, I do believe you do but to check that there is a clothing store to the left of the bar where you first see captain jack sparrow in tortuga just walk up to the owner of the strore and hit shift.


----------



## AstroGigiblue

threeboysmom said:


> Well..... since people don't seem to talk to me, I can honestly say NO I don't like this game so far!!  For crying out loud... the chat log looks like this...
> 
> PinkGirlygirl:  Hey, can someone help me?
> Pinkgirlygirl:  I'm trying to change my clothes
> PinkGirlygirl:  Can someone tell me how?
> PinkGirlygirl:  Anyone?
> PinkGirlygirl:  Please?
> 
> ARG!
> 
> I was just telling Aengus, the ONLY interraction I have had so far with another player is this guy that came up to me when I was pleading for help and tried to stab me with his sword.  When that didn't work, he pulled out his gun and proceeded to shoot me.  Fortunately, you must not be able to kill other players!
> 
> But wow, give me a break!!  I just want to change my clothes!!!!!!!




Wow!  Sounds like some players in the game are more concerned with trying to kill other players with weapons, than be helpful in any way.

And yes, you did have me laughing again with the guy trying various weapons on you with no end result.  I can only imagine what you were thinking ~ like seriously, all I want is to change my clothes!


----------



## dawnita

It could have been my four year old that stabbed you.  We checked it out together and he kept running around attacking other players with his sword.  I told him to stop, but he wouldn't listen. rotfl.


----------



## threeboysmom

VMK_coolboy said:


> Yes, I do believe you do but to check that there is a clothing store to the left of the bar where you first see captain jack sparrow in tortuga just walk up to the owner of the strore and hit shift.



I ended up starting the game all over again so I could choose the clothes I wanted... I didn't do that the first time around because.... well.... I've been spoiled on VMK being able to change my clothes countless times in one day  

Hope I really like this outfit, LOL, because if I change my mind again... say tomorrow... I'll be back to creating a new character and starting over AGAIN.

Yeah, I've been playing for a year now and still am a level two pirate... why is that, Pink?  because I keep wanting to change my outfit...


----------



## threeboysmom

Can We Please Bring Vmk Back And Save Me From This Frustration????


----------



## rickyratsmom

What is your Pirate name??  I have been playing for several months I have a level 39, level 17 and level 16 pirate lol. My main is SneekyTiki same as VMK.  I am first officer of a wonderful guild, if you need help I can invite you into our guild...just let me know  Oh and we are by far the best dressed guild on POTC since we have our very own fashion consultant!!


----------



## cowboys_girl

I'm on Pirates too, I have one lvl 30 and one lvl 27(?) anyway, if anyone needs help post when and where you are and I'll be more than happy to assist.  My lvl 30 has finished the Black Pearl quest and is very bored HAHA!

-Stacey


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Poor Pink I have been on that game since before beta (Pre-Regastered) shooting ships blowing holes in them and they would not sink.But still I like VMK better.


----------



## curlee-Q

aye picking clothes is not easy! I personally dont like to change clothes since stinky pirates only lets you have 3 items at a time in your inventory. Ex- 3 shirts 3 skirts etc. 

Here is a pic of the outfit I wear most taken on the first day we could change clothes


----------



## cowboys_girl

LOL nice pic curlee.  I actually change clothes A LOT, but it does cost you sometimes selling and buying because of that item limit.  I have bought and sold back many clothing items.  I just like too many different outfits.

-Stacey

ETA: If you're squared away Pink I'm gonna be AFK for a little bit.  If anyone needs help I plan to be on pirates later, unless of course my husband gets there first.


----------



## VMK_coolboy

I also have to pirates...

Truemartin:38
Thomas Helmskull:34


----------



## threeboysmom

Well... I'm not sure if this is the game for me.

My mission is to sink a Navy ship.  I figured I'd be able to do that no problem...  I have now sunk twice and landed in jail both times.  I've paid to get my ship repaired twice.  I'm now down to 33 gold.  So what happens when I run out of gold and can't get my ship repaired anymore?  Man, I can't even get one hit on a Navy ship.  Any tips?  I'm afraid to try again because I don't want to run out of gold and have to go back and start all over again....  This is getting VERY frustrating.  

If I don't have a ship anymore, can I use someone else's ship to try and pass this quest?


----------



## curlee-Q

threeboysmom said:


> Well... I'm not sure if this is the game for me.
> 
> My mission is to sink a Navy ship.  I figured I'd be able to do that no problem...  I have now sunk twice and landed in jail both times.  I've paid to get my ship repaired twice.  I'm now down to 33 gold.  So what happens when I run out of gold and can't get my ship repaired anymore?  Man, I can't even get one hit on a Navy ship.  Any tips?  I'm afraid to try again because I don't want to run out of gold and have to go back and start all over again....  This is getting VERY frustrating.
> 
> If I don't have a ship anymore, can I use someone else's ship to try and pass this quest?



If you need some gold try killing a low leveled navy guard for a few pieces of gold. 

I would offer to help you tonight but unfortunatly im about to run out for a bit. If you need any help in the future feel free to pm me!


----------



## HappyGoLucky

I play too (as does my DH).  I'm at level 35, and a Founder (signed up early).

The clothes situation stinks.  It seems like they designed the feature after the game was finished.  It's bad enough you can only have 4 of each item (i.e. vest, shirt, pants, etc., and I believe most women like to have more than 4 items to choose from lol!) in your inventory at one time, but if you want to change you have to go to the clothes store to do it.  It is so inconvenient.  

Yoho, yoho!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Pink, Would you like me to get on and help you out?? I have a ship or two and enough gold to repair many times.


----------



## threeboysmom

curlee-Q said:


> If you need some gold try killing a low leveled navy guard for a few pieces of gold.



   

OK, I can SERIOUSLY tell this is so not my game...


----------



## cowboys_girl

LOL, it gets easier I promise, and it's way fun.  Where are you I'm logging on now.

-Stacey


----------



## threeboysmom

cowboys_girl said:


> LOL, it gets easier I promise, and it's way fun.  Where are you I'm logging on now.
> 
> -Stacey



I'm back in jail  Bad, Pink, bad!   

I signed out - thanks for the help though. I was just getting too frustrated with it. I just don't know how to shoot those ships without them getting me first.

Going back to my "fun pirates" on VMK.  What in the world am I going to do without this game?


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

If you ever need me I am willing to help as well, I have a level 36 & a level 20 I just started working on.


----------



## cowboys_girl

Aw bummer I was gonna sail you.  I personally hate to sail but once you see it done well by others it gets a bit easier.  I'm not saying watching me will help, however I have learned some from others, and you will too.  Let me know if you come back.  I could use the sailing practice LOL!

btw: I was never good at VMK pirates game haha!

-Stacey


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

cowboys_girl said:


> Aw bummer I was gonna sail you.  I personally hate to sail but once you see it done well by others it gets a bit easier.  I'm not saying watching me will help, however I have learned some from others, and you will too.  Let me know if you come back.  I could use the sailing practice LOL!
> 
> btw: I was never good at VMK pirates game haha!
> 
> -Stacey



LOL sailing really is all about strategy.  If you want some practice just let me know


----------



## threeboysmom

Well, I think I have the sailing part down... I just cilck an arrow key and off I go.  It's the shooting part that I'm not getting.  I don't even realize there's an enemy ship nearby until boom, I've been hit...


----------



## cowboys_girl

Let me vouch for Shadow, she is an awesome captain, and great fun to sail with.  Without he skills I would not have gotten through the Boss Battle LOL!  If she wants to sail you I'd be more than happy on cannon, that's my forte on the ship.

-Stacey

If that is the case pink there could be many problems, maybe you don't have your compass zoomed out all the way.  You can hold down the right mose button and change your point of view while sailing.  Also use your roller on your mouse to scroll out so you can see more while sailing.  Etc etc..


----------



## HappyGoLucky

To shoot the ships on your own, sneak up on them from behind, then sail just to the left (or right), put your sails down, shoot, then drop back, then sail to the opposite side, and shoot again, and drop back.  Repeat until they sink or you sink lol.  You have go from side to side because your broadside cannons have a recharge period (they are your number 1 and 2 keys on the keyboard, which you have to put a skill point on to activate).

Hope that helps, it is fun.  But when you are a low level, it is so much easier if you have a higher level partner.

Advice, when you get skill points don't apply them right away.  Save them until you understand what you're doing better.

Good luck!


----------



## whs_singingrose

threeboysmom said:


> Well, I think I have the sailing part down... I just cilck an arrow key and off I go.  It's the shooting part that I'm not getting.  I don't even realize there's an enemy ship nearby until boom, I've been hit...



Pink, if you use the right mouse button and move your mouse while sailing you can see everything around you. 



I've been playing Pirates since the beta testing, so feel free to send a pm to ask for help.


----------



## threeboysmom

Sorry guys, this is all way over my head. I'm really not following what any of you are saying.

I'm not a gamer.  VMK has been the only online game I've ever played.


----------



## cowboys_girl

Thanks for the offer Shadow, I may take you up on that when I move over to the new Guild.

Pink, if you give it up no harm done.  However I will tell you that before POTCO all I ever played was VMK and Sims 2.  I used to think role playing games were dumb and there is a lot of talk on POTCO forums that I do not understand.  I can tell you that it is much easier and a vastly different experience playing with a group.  My husband says he will be the highest level pirate that has no idea what he's doing, because he is not a gamer either but he has fun playing with the guild members.  Anyway, i would advise you to give it a go with a group before quitting altogether.  Shadow and I are in a guild together and everyone is more than happy to help without you actually joining the guild if that is what you would prefer.

Anyway just my 2 cents.

-Stacey


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> Well..... since people don't seem to talk to me, I can honestly say NO I don't like this game so far!!  For crying out loud... the chat log looks like this...
> 
> PinkGirlygirl:  Hey, can someone help me?
> Pinkgirlygirl:  I'm trying to change my clothes
> PinkGirlygirl:  Can someone tell me how?
> PinkGirlygirl:  Anyone?
> PinkGirlygirl:  Please?
> 
> ARG!
> 
> I was just telling Aengus, the ONLY interraction I have had so far with another player is this guy that came up to me when I was pleading for help and tried to stab me with his sword.  When that didn't work, he pulled out his gun and proceeded to shoot me.  Fortunately, you must not be able to kill other players!
> 
> But wow, give me a break!!  I just want to change my clothes!!!!!!!



Haha! I remember asking people where to get a ship... then i quit.

Lol


----------



## schnerk

threeboysmom said:


> Oh my gosh!!  Hit me where it hurts!  Yeah, Disney knows how to get my money.... ARRRRR!



Well, if you're playing, I may have to start....


----------



## taz

I will give POTC a try in June again


----------



## threeboysmom

schnerk said:


> Well, if you're playing, I may have to start....



Gosh, Schnerk....

WHERE THE HECK HAVE YOU BEEN?????????????


----------



## threeboysmom

cowboys_girl said:


> Thanks for the offer Shadow, I may take you up on that when I move over to the new Guild.
> 
> Pink, if you give it up no harm done.  However I will tell you that before POTCO all I ever played was VMK and Sims 2.  I used to think role playing games were dumb and there is a lot of talk on POTCO forums that I do not understand.  I can tell you that it is much easier and a vastly different experience playing with a group.  My husband says he will be the highest level pirate that has no idea what he's doing, because he is not a gamer either but he has fun playing with the guild members.  Anyway, i would advise you to give it a go with a group before quitting altogether.  Shadow and I are in a guild together and everyone is more than happy to help without you actually joining the guild if that is what you would prefer.
> 
> Anyway just my 2 cents.
> 
> -Stacey



Thanks for the encouragement, Stacey 

Guess I'll try again when I can sail along with someone... although not sure how I can chat AND shoot


----------



## cowboys_girl

LOL it's not as dangerous as you think with many people, when you are short handed thought it is hard to chat and shoot, chatting and sailing is worse.  That's just me though.

-Stacey


----------



## schnerk

threeboysmom said:


> Gosh, Schnerk....
> 
> WHERE THE HECK HAVE YOU BEEN?????????????



You meen besides missing playing pirates with you?  

Life here has been CRAZY. We  have been traveling and working on the business like madmen.

But we leave for London and Paris on Friday...

(Of course we are heading to DLP for 3 days in the middle  )


----------



## hdmonkeybug

OMG Pink! Thank you so much for the best laugh I have had in days! That was seriously the most I have laughed reading here on DIS in ages! You had tears rolling down my face!


----------



## Disney Dreams

OMG Pink!  THANK YOU!!!

The last 3 pages had to be THE funniest thing I have seen, heard, or read in easily the last week!  I have realized that I am very down and sad about VMK closing and have not had something hit the funny spot in too many days.

I truly laughed until tears flowed from my eyes while reading this.  I have faith that you will find a way to wear cute (pink?) pirate clothes, even if you have to start a new character - over and over and over and over and over.

Thanks again for the amazing laughter!    Truly...tears.

- Dreams


----------



## rickyratsmom

But, but pink jail is my second home!!  I have been on the leader boards for jail time for ever lol.  The lowest I dropped was to alltime rank 13 lol.  You will find my picture there along with my guild mates.  Oh and we leave roses and chocolates on the pillows.  We call it the Janet Cabinshot Inn and spend a lot of time there lol.  As a matter of fact I just signed off from jail lol


----------



## rickyratsmom

sorry double post as of 48 hrs ago I have dropped to 18 overall only  869 times in jail! I will work on that lol!!


----------



## cyre

I'm on potco, hehe as cyre.  If i get on it's after vmk closes for the day.  I've found the best way to level up is to hook up with a better player or two and have them help you do battles.


----------



## threeboysmom

Haha! Glad I could make you all laugh!   

Just hope you're all laughing WITH me and not AT me 

Think I'm going to leave Pink in jail for a while longer until I can collect my wits again before trying out my poor ship again.  So not looking foward to sinking!  

And it doesn't get any better knowing my next mission is to kill FOUR Navy soldiers!  Wouldn't be so bad if they didn't slash back!


----------



## Iris




----------



## cyre

threeboysmom said:


> Just hope you're all laughing WITH me and not AT me



of course!


----------



## cowboys_girl

Well I get to go to work today, aren't I lucky.  I'll probably be on VMK and pirates later though.  I'll check back here this afternoon(in CA) and see how it's going and if anyone needs help.

-Stacey


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


>





cyre said:


> of course!



Hmm... not sure how to take this...   



cowboys_girl said:


> Well I get to go to work today, aren't I lucky.  I'll probably be on VMK and pirates later though.  I'll check back here this afternoon(in CA) and see how it's going and if anyone needs help.
> 
> -Stacey



Thanks Stacey!

Think I won't bother freeing Pink from jail until tomorrow.  Just not up to battling those stupid ships yet.

She sure does look pretty though!


----------



## Peri

Anyone on the test server?  I am building up a character there.

Pink, if you are on in the evening ever - (like 6 to 7:30 pacific time) I would be happy to sail you around or let you sail me around and give you some tips.

I am 

Peri Brownsword in the Savvy Pirates Guild on Pirates.
 (Margaret Stormshot on the test server)


----------



## sm4987

threeboysmom said:


> Sorry guys, this is all way over my head. I'm really not following what any of you are saying.
> 
> I'm not a gamer.  VMK has been the only online game I've ever played.



I've never responded to anything you've said before! LOL. Aside from VMk and Webkinz I'm not a online gamer either. I think I tried it when it first came out and I'm like a level three. I also can shoot a thing  I've been debating about trying again and though that these people had some tips. Now I'm really confused  But I can say that my character looks really good  

Sigh.............. I do have a question though.............. how far of a level can you get up to with free?


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

sm4987 said:


> Sigh.............. I do have a question though.............. how far of a level can you get up to with free?



I think the limit was SUPPOSED to be 10 but I've seen some level 13-14 basic access peeps...


----------



## cowboys_girl

For anyone who plays and missed it, Sat and Sun 12-3 PACIFIC time double rep points.  Saturday is double for everyone and Sunday is double for Unlimited access only.  So I guess if you were gonna give it a go as a basic member Saturday is the day to do it.  

note:beware the lag during those times, I'm just assuming but...

-Stacey


----------



## threeboysmom

sm4987 said:


> I can say that my character looks really good



Woot!!   



cowboys_girl said:


> For anyone who plays and missed it, Sat and Sun 12-3 PACIFIC time double rep points.  Saturday is double for everyone and Sunday is double for Unlimited access only.  So I guess if you were gonna give it a go as a basic member Saturday is the day to do it.
> 
> note:beware the lag during those times, I'm just assuming but...
> 
> -Stacey



OK, have to ask... what are double "rep" points??    Cuz if that means double gold or double health, I am so there!


----------



## threeboysmom

And I'd just like to say....

I HATE those stinking pikes!!!!!!  

Pikes in my back AS I'M WALKING AWAY(!) is so not fair!


----------



## Iris

Pink, got up to level 5 at the moment.  Have to recover a flag from EITC, but not going well, LOL>


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

Double reps means double reputation points...It will help you level up your pirate faster... for example, if you kill an enemy or sink a ship you might get 20 rep points, but this weekend you'd get 40 instead.  The higher rep points you have, the stronger your pirate and the higher your health/voodoo power. 

I'll most likely be on this weekend, so if anyone needs any help just send me a PM.  I'm a level 38 and have a war frigate, so I can help you sink those ships.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Pink, got up to level 5 at the moment.  Have to recover a flag from EITC, but not going well, LOL>



Well, you do realize you have to wait for me 

I'm still Level 3 (went back to jail FIVE times yesterday) and don't see myself moving up to 4 anytime soon.  And if going from level 4 to level 5 means killing or sinking anything else.... I'm not sure I'm going to make it


----------



## threeboysmom

But on a good note....

I can make the break from my prison cell to the Den of Thieves in about 5-6 minutes flat! I'm wearing a path through the grass!


----------



## cteddiesgirl

Poor Pink!

These frustrations of trying to do stuff is one of the main reasons why I gave up on POTCO during beta testing.
That and my computer is just too slow for it.

These kinds of games are not my forte.  I want a game where I don't have to compete constantly and have no tasks that I _have_ to do.


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Well, you do realize you have to wait for me
> 
> I'm still Level 3 (went back to jail FIVE times yesterday) and don't see myself moving up to 4 anytime soon.  And if going from level 4 to level 5 means killing or sinking anything else.... I'm not sure I'm going to make it



You need to tell me who you are and when you will be on.  I haven't seen any pirates named pinkgirlygirl floating around.


----------



## Iris

cteddiesgirl said:


> Poor Pink!
> 
> These frustrations of trying to do stuff is one of the main reasons why I gave up on POTCO during beta testing.
> That and my computer is just too slow for it.
> 
> These kinds of games are not my forte.  I want a game where I don't have to compete constantly and have no tasks that I _have_ to do.



The game is actually running much better than it did in beta.  I also gave it up during beta because the quality was poor and it froze my computer constantly.  The released version is going better.

Not all tasks involve killing or sinking.  Some are just going to visit, talking, etc.  You can also play blackjack or texas hold 'um to get more gold.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> You need to tell me who you are and when you will be on.  I haven't seen any pirates named pinkgirlygirl floating around.



Have you checked the jail lately?


----------



## threeboysmom

cteddiesgirl said:


> Poor Pink!



Pink turns Pirate...  this is an adventure, folks!


----------



## cowboys_girl

Yeah Pink, Iris too, let us know where to find you.  I have no problem letting my pirate get beat up while you gals get a few licks in to complete your tasks.  Just know you only have your target one time for it to count, someone else could do all the work, take all the heat as long as you get one hit in.  Also the bad guys only attack whoever hits them first unless that person dies.  

CT, I was never around for beta, tried to sign up and never got the invite.  So I can't compare then and now.  What I can tell you is you don't have to do anything, however you'll want to work on the quest here and there for the points.  Just last night I met a new player and we talked for a really long time all the while he helped me work on one of my weapons.  There's plenty of opportunity to be social if you want it, and everyone is free to quest at their own pace.

-Stacey

ETA: If you didn't notice there is a long long list of different "oceans" which are the different servers.  You need to include what ocean you are on in telling your location or we'll never find you guys.  The ocean name is at the top of your map in your chest.


----------



## threeboysmom

cowboys_girl said:


> Also the bad guys only attack whoever hits them first unless that person dies.



OMG!  This is the BEST tip ever!!!!  

Cruise, you go first!


----------



## threeboysmom

cowboys_girl said:


> There's plenty of opportunity to be social if you want it



Hmm.... I'm not getting ANYONE in the game to talk with me yet.  Maybe I need to change clothes again?   

I spent a great deal of time yesterday in the Den of Thieves trying to talk with a stranger.... he kept running away from me to kill soldiers....  At least he kept finding his way back to me, but I couldn't coax one word from him even though I talked his ear off...


----------



## cowboys_girl

I think I may spend the day down at the thieves den meeting new players and helping them out.

-Stacey


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

I'm on now if you need help in the Theives Den.. let me know what server you're on (ocean)... you can't miss me.. I'm all in green, including my hair


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> OMG!  This is the BEST tip ever!!!!
> 
> Cruise, you go first!



   

Ok ok, since I was able to defeat the guards, I will go first.

Ok, I am curious, can you change which server you are on? 

By the way all, I am "Cruise" on pirates.  I thought that would just be easier since everybody calls me cruise anyway in vmk.

Oh, and I already forgot how to get to theives den, LOL.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> :By the way all, I am "Cruise" on pirates.



And I am simply "Pink"  

Wow, we're getting lazy in our old age..


----------



## cowboys_girl

I'm getting on right now too.  You can change oceans by going to your map and clicking on the white thing under your ocean name.  Then the list will come up of all the oceans.  Just click on the one you want and you'll go there.  I anciently just went to Abassa server LOL, I'll go wherever you guys are.  I'm Samantha Redsteel right now.

-Stacey


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Oh, and I already forgot how to get to theives den, LOL.



Take a left out of jail cell, run up the stairs and out door.

Take a left out of prison

Run past blacksmith and tattoo parlour

Take left after covered wagon

Enter Graveyard

Take left and *RUN RUN RUN *like a crazy woman to avoid the zombies getting you

Den is somewhere to the right down the hill....  I usually watch the compass for the "exit door"


----------



## Iris

ok i just entered abassa ocean


----------



## cowboys_girl

Nifty I'm in the thieves den just chillin

-Stacey

ETA: I lied now I'm in the graveyard outside the Den shooting stuff


----------



## cowboys_girl

You both had your names approved right, neither one is currently "Pirate" or "Buccaneer" etc...

-Stacey


----------



## Iris

arg, can't find the den, keep ending up in murky hollow

Yes, my name was approved.


----------



## threeboysmom

AH!  Just saw this!!

I've been on VMK    Nerve of me!   

Signing into Pirates now... will try to figure out this map thingie so I can find you both.

Yes, I'm Pink, not Pirate...


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> arg, can't find the den, keep ending up in murky hollow



I usually end up in Rats Nest...   

Sure wish they'd tell you which land you were entering BEFORE you go through the stinking portal thing...


----------



## threeboysmom

Oh dear....

I didn't start out the game in jail.... 

I have NO IDEA where I am!  Standing near some guy chopping wood...    

ETA:  When I switched servers to find you Stacey, it dropped me off near the dock.  I'm still confused as to how to find the Den now. I only know how to find it from Jail...


----------



## cowboys_girl

Follow Pink's directions up until after you enter the graveyard.  Once in the graveyard turn right, go down the hill toward the water and there we are.

-Stacey


----------



## cowboys_girl

Cruise, Murky Hollow in on Port Royal, you are on the wrong island, LOL!  Thieves Den is Tortuga, we will wait.

-Stacey


----------



## Peri

As regards talking to people in Pirates (strangers)

LOTS of players there are young teens - I have had several ask "Are you 15 yet?"  OR, "Are you over 13?"    And sometimes their typing skills are not super.  So they may appear to be ignoring you - and MORE IMPORTANTLY, lots of players in the teen age range do not read the dialogue box!  They focus on the fighting and "doing" aspects.  This is especially true when they are on your ship and randomly shooting stuff, thus getting you sunk because they dont see you say, "HOLD YOUR FIRE" even if you shout.  LOL

One good way to meet new peeps is hang around the docks on Padres de Fuego or Cuba and say, "Do you need a gunner?" to anyone like level 20 or above.  Often these players like to help newer players.  

Then when you are on their ship, ASK what they are trying to sink and ASK for instructions before shooting at stuff.  Remember, they have to pay BIG BUCKS if you start shooting some high level ship that sinks them.

After you meet up with some dis players, try to join their guild - then you can see if they are online in your guild list.   

the end


----------



## threeboysmom

cowboys_girl said:


> Follow Pink's directions up until after you enter the graveyard.  Once in the graveyard turn right, go down the hill toward the water and there we are.
> 
> -Stacey



Oh, stink, I messed that up REALLY bad!  I said turn LEFT!   

Yeah, don't listen to Pink!  I'm not only directionally challenged in real life, but apparently in the virtual world too!


----------



## threeboysmom

cowboys_girl said:


> Cruise, Murky Hollow in on Port Royal, you are on the wrong island, LOL!  Thieves Den is Tortuga, we will wait.
> 
> -Stacey



OMG!!   

MY TURN TO SERIOUSLY LAUGH!!!!!!

   CRUISE.HE!!


----------



## Iris

ok ok, on my way, LOL.


----------



## Iris

help i am lost!


----------



## cowboys_girl

Tell me where you are I can come to you and friend you and we can teleport to them

-Stacey


----------



## Iris

i am standing by the boat dock, by O'Malleys


----------



## Lauralee

Hi all!
I'm currently online in POTC too. I'll be glad to come help if you need me


----------



## Iris

sorry all, I seemed to have lost connection and got taken back to the home page to report a bug.

Pink, I will try to get on a little later, I need to finish up some work.

Stacey, thank you so much for finding me, I was feeling like a lost little puppy.


----------



## cowboys_girl

No problem, we wondered what happened.  We are all on friends now, so if you ever need help just click the name of the person who is online and whisper and they will get the message no matter what ocean, island, etc..  Just make sure your chat box is closed when you click whisper, that will open it.

-Stacey


----------



## threeboysmom

Thanks, girls!  Never was swinging a cutlass at walking dead people and aiming a pistol at alligators so much fun 

Wow, I feel so piratey


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

You're welcome... just wait until you get to play with your voodoo doll!


----------



## threeboysmom

LittleMermaidsMom said:


> You're welcome... just wait until you get to play with your voodoo doll!



Hehe 

OK, that brings me an important question.  How DID you girls have those dolls??  

Wow, if I had a doll, that would mean NO MORE JAIL!!


----------



## cowboys_girl

Actually, bad news Pink, you can't heal yourself with the doll, until you get it to level 20 then you kind of can.  You can buy tonics from the gypsy's though and drink those to stay alive.  Other bad news, no doll for unpaid basic access.

In all honesty whether you stay with it or not, I personally found the discounted $4.95 or whatever they offer the first month for is worth it too really get a feel.  You may want to wait for that until after May 21 so you get the most from it and the most from the time left on VMK.

-Stacey


----------



## KrazyPete

cowboys_girl said:


> Actually, bad news Pink, you can't heal yourself with the doll, until you get it to level 20 then you kind of can.  You can buy tonics from the gypsy's though and drink those to stay alive.  Other bad news, no doll for unpaid basic access.
> 
> In all honesty whether you stay with it or not, I personally found the discounted $4.95 or whatever they offer the first month for is worth it too really get a feel.  You may want to wait for that until after May 21 so you get the most from it and the most from the time left on VMK.
> 
> -Stacey



Didn't Yavn promise us some 14-day game passes before VMK closed? I vaguely remember it sounding that was going to be some kind of in game reward like a host prize.


----------



## HappyGoLucky

I believe that already happened.  It was during Pirate Month, and you had to win best Pirate room.  I think there were only four (one per week).  So as part of that winning package, you got the 14 day free unlimited access trial.


----------



## Iris

I am content to play the basic game until after vmk closes.  At that point I may sign up for the unlimited with the discount to see if this is for me.  I do enjoy so far, only problem is that my work computer does not handle this game well and it is far too dark for me to see what I am doing.  I have changed the brightness to the max allowed on this laptop, but it is still way darker that I care for.

My home computer plays it rather fast but I am not usually on my computer when I am home.  I guess I will have to wait and see.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> I am content to play the basic game until after vmk closes.  At that point I may sign up for the unlimited with the discount to see if this is for me.  I do enjoy so far, only problem is that my work computer does not handle this game well and it is far too dark for me to see what I am doing.  I have changed the brightness to the max allowed on this laptop, but it is still way darker that I care for.
> 
> My home computer plays it rather fast but I am not usually on my computer when I am home.  I guess I will have to wait and see.



If Cruise and Pink can't sail the high seas together outside of VMK, I might as well go to jail and stay in jail...


----------



## rickyratsmom

If you guys decide you like it I would recommend the yearly subscription for about $79 per year.  Comes out to like $6.66 per month and that is even cheaper than Club Penguin lol!!


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> If Cruise and Pink can't sail the high seas together outside of VMK, I might as well go to jail and stay in jail...



Aww, no worries girlie, my work computer is due for an upgrade in about a week.  I am hoping this will make the difference to play the game properly.  Fear not, the high seas we shall yet again sail.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Fear not, the high seas we shall yet again sail.



Or spend the night in jail together!!!!!!!!

CRUISE, YOU PUT ME IN JAIL AGAIN!!!!


----------



## threeboysmom

Sinking ships (or even hitting them) is just not going to be my forte...  

I gave up when I realized we can dance in this game!!  Who cares about shooting when there's dancing?  

I was able to draw a small crowd and coax them into dancing with me!  Woot!

Cruise was being a party pooper though...all she wanted to do was shoot... sigh...   






Almost like old times... dancing in the pirate lobby on VMK! Oh yeah, I like this game (even though I'm back in jail...arg)


----------



## seaturtledude

I bought unlimited access today. I'm a level 9. I'd love to add all the DISers to my friends list .


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Sinking ships (or even hitting them) is just not going to be my forte...
> 
> I gave up when I realized we can dance in this game!!  Who cares about shooting when there's dancing?
> 
> I was able to draw a small crowd and coax them into dancing with me!  Woot!
> 
> Cruise was being a party pooper though...all she wanted to do was shoot... sigh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost like old times... dancing in the pirate lobby on VMK! Oh yeah, I like this game (even though I'm back in jail...arg)




OMG i was laughing so hard I was crying.  I kid you not, she started a dancing crowd.  I don't think Pinki wanted to do a jig but that is what she got.  

Hilarious...............


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> OMG i was laughing so hard I was crying.  I kid you not, she started a dancing crowd.  I don't think Pinki wanted to do a jig but that is what she got.
> 
> Hilarious...............



Heh, the POTCO game will never be the same now that Pink & Cruise have climbed aboard


----------



## Iris

Yes, and I know you LOVE checking those nails of yours    


By the way, I think I got KrazyPete sent to jail like five times this evening because he was trying to help me get past a task.  Poor poor Krazy.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Yes, and I know you LOVE checking those nails of yours
> 
> 
> By the way, I think I got KrazyPete sent to jail like five times this evening because he was trying to help me get past a task.  Poor poor Krazy.



Aww, hugs Krazy, my little jailbird buddy


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

I'm in the middle of setting this up, sounds like you guys are having a great time.


----------



## Iris

seaturtledude said:


> I bought unlimited access today. I'm a level 9. I'd love to add all the DISers to my friends list .



What is your Pirate Name, happy to have more Dis Friends.

Pink and Krazy, we will need to work together for a few of the upcoming tasks.  I keep on getting killed on my own.

Krazy, I found out that I need to kill a thug in the den.  Just swell....


----------



## curlee-Q

I would love to meet up with some disers on potco 

My pirates title is curls of doom and I would be able to help everyone with whatever quest they need


----------



## threeboysmom

Oh, and we can't forget that girl on Saturday that thought we were "hot"  

Oh my gosh, I had tears streaming down my face when she raced after you all the way into the water when we decided to run away from her!  Too much!!   

Glad to know we can still have fun times off VMK...  

And Cruise... if you want Krazy and I to help you with your quests, you have to wait for us, girly!!  Neither one of us is too interested in leveling up too quickly on that game when there's still time to play and enjoy VMK...


----------



## Iris

yeah I know, but while i was endlessly riding Fantasyland last evening, I had time to kill while riding.  I can only do that on my home computer which can handle both pirates and VMK at the same time.  I figured I might as well try while I was riding.  (ended up with 3 Toad Car Magics too!!!)


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> (ended up with 3 Toad Car Magics too!!!)



ya know... YOU STINK!


----------



## teal-drop

Hello fellow mateys. Glad to hear some of you are having fun while we continue to fight to keep VMK open We all need some laughter in our lives. If any of you need help on PotcO let me know, I will be more than happy to help you out. My name on PotcO is Pirate Teal and im teal-drop on vmk. Fair winds mates and Happy Plundering


----------



## cteddiesgirl

Well, I tried this again this weekend.  My computer still doesn't like it.
Guess I won't be joining my fellow VMKers there.


----------



## cowboys_girl

I'm always happy to help you guys out, now, or after May 21.  A couple of you have my Samantha Redsteel pirate on your friends.  My other pirate is Grace O'Rackham.  Just leave a note here where you are and I will be happy to check up when ever I am on POTCO.  I get to work today so I will be on, but not until late afternoon, evening PDT.

-Stacey


----------



## Iris

cteddiesgirl said:


> Well, I tried this again this weekend.  My computer still doesn't like it.
> Guess I won't be joining my fellow VMKers there.



Aww, my work computer doesn't like it very much either.  It runs too slow.  I checked the system requirements and it meets all minimum requirements but I only have 512 mb of memory.  I think if I had more, it might work better.

My home computer is a gaming computer so it can handle it much better.



> threeboysmom Quote:
> ya know... YOU STINK!



You so love me 



> cowboys_girl I'm always happy to help you guys out, now, or after May 21. A couple of you have my Samantha Redsteel pirate on your friends. My other pirate is Grace O'Rackham. Just leave a note here where you are and I will be happy to check up when ever I am on POTCO. I get to work today so I will be on, but not until late afternoon, evening PDT.
> 
> -Stacey



I will definitely need some help getting that handerchief, I am not strong enough to fight those evil thugs.




> teal-drop
> Hello fellow mateys. Glad to hear some of you are having fun while we continue to fight to keep VMK open We all need some laughter in our lives. If any of you need help on PotcO let me know, I will be more than happy to help you out. My name on PotcO is Pirate Teal and im teal-drop on vmk. Fair winds mates and Happy Plundering



Sadly this will neve be the same as VMK but at least it will be just a little more bearable when the end does come. (I am still hoping it won't end).  Pirates is a fun game but I really prefer being able to create rooms, hang out with friends and walk down the middle of main street usa.

Thanks for the offer of help though, I can use all the help I can get.


----------



## threeboysmom

Ok... another question

I currently have worked my way up from 30 gold to 586 gold.  I was thinking I was rich until I walked into the beauty salon to get a new hair style - the one I want cost 850 gold!!

For crying out loud!!

So.... what's the best way to get an additional 300 pieces of gold??  I'm currently in the Tortuga graveyard killing those zombie people, but they only give me 1-3 gold with each kill.  Makes for a very looooooooooooooooooooooong day 

Arrrrr... I just want new hair!  irate:


----------



## teal-drop

threeboysmom said:


> Ok... another question
> 
> I currently have worked my way up from 30 gold to 586 gold.  I was thinking I was rich until I walked into the beauty salon to get a new hair style - the one I want cost 850 gold!!
> 
> For crying out loud!!
> 
> So.... what's the best way to get an additional 300 pieces of gold??  I'm currently in the Tortuga graveyard killing those zombie people, but they only give me 1-3 gold with each kill.  Makes for a very looooooooooooooooooooooong day
> 
> Arrrrr... I just want new hair!  irate:



Best way to rack up the gold is to team up with someone with a War Galleon ship. It holds the most cargo. I won't get home until after 2pm (pst) and if you still need help just let me know


----------



## cyre

pink i lost ye!


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

I'll be on tomorrow if anyone wants to add me to their list


----------



## seaturtledude

Pm me when your online tomorrow Shadow, I'll add you to my list .


----------



## rickyratsmom

If you all could tell me what server you play on I can help with tasks and gold.  I am level 39, have a war galleon and war frigate muahaha lol.  I maxed out on gold about a month ago so have been having fun losing at poker with my friends who need money.  So far gave away 15 grand in gold lol.  I love this game!!!


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

To get more gold, you need to kill higher level enemies, or like Tiki said, go sailing.  I also have a war galleon and war frigate and have my treasure detector skill maxed, so anytime you want to go sailing just let me know. 

Also, I have maximum gold and can lose some hands of poker to you  

Another tip, the poker table on Padres del Fuego has bigger pots... I always go there to play.


----------



## cyre

rickyratsmom said:


> If you all could tell me what server you play on I can help with tasks and gold.  I am level 39, have a war galleon and war frigate muahaha lol.  I maxed out on gold about a month ago so have been having fun losing at poker with my friends who need money.  So far gave away 15 grand in gold lol.  I love this game!!!





LittleMermaidsMom said:


> To get more gold, you need to kill higher level enemies, or like Tiki said, go sailing.  I also have a war galleon and war frigate and have my treasure detector skill maxed, so anytime you want to go sailing just let me know.
> 
> Also, I have maximum gold and can lose some hands of poker to you
> 
> Another tip, the poker table on Padres del Fuego has bigger pots... I always go there to play.



LOL hmm i need to hook up with you guys! hehe


----------



## threeboysmom

Aww CT 

Thanks for the offers of help, girls!

Wow, not only do I stink at shooting ships, I stink at steering too!  Who knew    I thought it was a matter of just pressing the up arrow key and going full speed ahead 

My 10 yo has been bugging me to take him out sailing so he can pass his next quest of sinking a ship/getting a flag.  So I agreed to take him out this afternoon - I would steer and he would operate the cannon since he's watched me shoot before  

Before long we were yelling at each other back and forth between rooms...

Son: Mom, turn around, I only need one more hit on that ship!
Pink:  Uh.. turn around? Ok, I'll try...
Son:  No! Wrong direction! You have to turn around!!
Pink:  I'm turning! But I can't see the ship anywhere!
Son: You're going away from him! 
Pink: He's not there!!  All I see is water!
Son: Just turn around! His health was low! MOM!!
Pink: Forget it! I'm going to find another ship...

Rinse and repeat... 

10 minutes later...

Son:  Don't you want to go back on VMK now?   

Sigh, I'm no longer a hero in my 10 yo's eyes


----------



## supermonkey

i'll be on in a little bit if anyone wants to meet
i'm Piratemonkey


----------



## teal-drop

Ahoy Im on right now if you still need some gold  let me know what server your on.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Please join WWEDUDE's Guild if you can peeps


----------



## Iris

cyre said:


> pink i lost ye!



Are you Cyre in Pirates as well?  I think I saw you when we were trying to get Matty_D past the royal guard task in the den.


----------



## seaturtledude

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Please join WWEDUDE's Guild if you can peeps


 Haha, yup. DIS Guild rules


----------



## cowboys_girl

Well it turns out I have a guildless pirate, long story short if I get a chance to meet with an officer in game, and if one can PM me a code I can put Samantha in the DIS guild.  I wish I could be on now, but my husband is playing it now so I will be on but not until later.  I'll check back here before and while I am on.

-Stacey


----------



## seaturtledude

I'm a member of the DIS Guild . I have pm'd you the guild code.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Are you Cyre in Pirates as well?  I think I saw you when we were trying to get Matty_D past the royal guard task in the den.



Yes, she's Cyre in the game as well.  I have her on my friends list so I can take you to her today if you're both on at the same time.

I was able to sail with Matty yesterday to "help"  him pass his quest. Think when I left him, he needed to get some crab claws and scorpion blood, but I had totally forgotten where you find those things...


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> I was able to sail with Matty yesterday to "help"  him pass his quest. Think when I left him, he needed to get some crab claws and scorpion blood, but I had totally forgotten where you find those things...



There may be other places to find them but you and I got them on Anvil Island.


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> There may be other places to find them but you and I got them on Anvil Island.



Same here, I thought it was the easiest location to find them.


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

If anyone wants to meet up now I'm on Andaba server.  I'm on Tormenta but I can come to Tortuga/PR if anyone wants to add me to their lists


----------



## Iris

ShadowKittyKat said:


> If anyone wants to meet up now I'm on Andaba server.  I'm on Tormenta but I can come to Tortuga/PR if anyone wants to add me to their lists



ok I will go to that server

I will be on tortuga near the water, I am cruise.


----------



## Iris

Thanks for the add to your list


----------



## cyre

Iris said:


> Are you Cyre in Pirates as well?  I think I saw you when we were trying to get Matty_D past the royal guard task in the den.



yeah that was me 



Iris said:


> ok I will go to that server
> 
> I will be on tortuga near the water, I am cruise.




Oh okay, yes I know who you are now.  I'll be on probably some point tonight, I'll post when and if i get on.


----------



## WWEDUDE

For anyone who wants to join the Dis Guild:
Code to join: CEEF6268

How to redeem:
Go to ye sea chest.
Click me hearties at the top.
Click guild on the right hand side.
Click redeem invitation.

Our guild name is currently a default one (Guild#####) I will inform you when a name has been chosen.


----------



## KrazyPete

WWEDUDE said:


> For anyone who wants to join the Dis Guild...



I know that for me, I'm messing around on pirates but VMK is still "my game." I won't be looking for a guild anytime soon and I'm pretty sure that there are some others that feel the same way. It's nothing personal.

I might jump in sooner if you came up with a really cool name!


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> I know that for me, I'm messing around on pirates but VMK is still "my game." I won't be looking for a guild anytime soon and I'm pretty sure that there are some others that feel the same way. It's nothing personal.
> 
> I might jump in sooner if you came up with a really cool name!



Ok I am curious now, what would you think would be a "cool name"?  Curious minds want to know.


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

Iris said:


> Thanks for the add to your list



Wait... that wasn't me LOL I had to go out for a bit, I'm back on Tortuga (Andaba ocean) if you want to meet up, or if anyone does for that matter XD


----------



## KrazyPete

Iris said:


> Ok I am curious now, what would you think would be a "cool name"?  Curious minds want to know.



I don't work well under pressure Cruise!


----------



## Iris

ShadowKittyKat said:


> Wait... that wasn't me LOL I had to go out for a bit, I'm back on Tortuga (Andaba ocean) if you want to meet up, or if anyone does for that matter XD



Yes I realize now, I was waiting for you but HappyGoLucky found me instead. LOL

Thanks so much Happy, you rock at this game.


ShadowKittykat, I will be on a little later and I will try to find you so I can get you on my list.


----------



## threeboysmom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Please join WWEDUDE's Guild if you can peeps



Sorry, I'm not interested in joining any guilds right now. VMK gets most of my attention still.  But thanks for the invite!   



ShadowKittyKat said:


> If anyone wants to meet up now I'm on Andaba server.  I'm on Tormenta but I can come to Tortuga/PR if anyone wants to add me to their lists



Tormenta??

Where the heck is that??   



KrazyPete said:


> I know that for me, I'm messing around on pirates but VMK is still "my game." I won't be looking for a guild anytime soon and I'm pretty sure that there are some others that feel the same way. It's nothing personal.
> 
> I might jump in sooner if you came up with a really cool name!



What he said!  Although I do find myself fighting to stay off of POTCO at times...   But I seriously can't handle playing two games at once.  Right now I'm just dabbling in it, don't want to get *to* into it... (sigh... at least that's what I keep telling myself...)



Iris said:


> Ok I am curious now, what would you think would be a "cool name"?  Curious minds want to know.



Heh... something REALLY cool like *Pretty Pretty Princess Pirates *

What do you think KrazyPete?


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

threeboysmom said:


> Tormenta??
> 
> Where the heck is that??



It's by Cuba XD it has a bunch of level 30+ Davy Jones dead crew peeps in it...


----------



## threeboysmom

ShadowKittyKat said:


> it has a bunch of *level 30+* Davy Jones dead crew peeps in it...



  

NO WONDER I haven't been there!  Why would I want to???   

Uh... I'll stick with my level one guys!


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Heh... something REALLY cool like *Pretty Pretty Princess Pirates *
> 
> What do you think KrazyPete?


----------



## Cardinal

I'm updating POTCO now... I'll post my name once I create my character.


----------



## seaturtledude

threeboysmom said:


> Heh... something REALLY cool like *Pretty Pretty Princess Pirates *




I'm up for that! LOL


----------



## threeboysmom

Oh my gosh!!


I SO HATE JAIL!!!!!!!


----------



## seaturtledude

threeboysmom said:


> Oh my gosh!!
> 
> 
> I SO HATE JAIL!!!!!!!


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, I have a really strange question.  Is there some sort of invisibility bug on POTCO?

Last night I was on with KrazyPete, and he claims he couldn't see Pink even though I was standing in front of him.  He kept teleporting to me and landing right back in the same spot (since I hadn't moved).  I kept trying to tell him in game that I was standing right in front of him, but he said he couldn't find me (and then he'd teleport again...sigh)

Matty_D joined us and lo and behold he couldn't see me either!  Now I could see both of them clear as day, but they both claimed they couldn't see me at all even though I was moving around them, standing right in front of their faces.  I even went off and killed a guard just to make sure I was *really* there and not a "ghost."

I mean, come on.... how can you miss Pink?   

At first, I thought they were joking around, but they kept up with it for so long that now I believe them that they couldn't see me.  I ended up signing out.

Has anyone heard of this happening before?


----------



## WWEDUDE

Anyone up for some sailing/shooting some ships? PM me if you wish to do that


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> OK, I have a really strange question.  Is there some sort of invisibility bug on POTCO?
> 
> Last night I was on with KrazyPete, and he claims he couldn't see Pink even though I was standing in front of him.  He kept teleporting to me and landing right back in the same spot (since I hadn't moved).  I kept trying to tell him in game that I was standing right in front of him, but he said he couldn't find me (and then he'd teleport again...sigh)
> 
> Matty_D joined us and lo and behold he couldn't see me either!  Now I could see both of them clear as day, but they both claimed they couldn't see me at all even though I was moving around them, standing right in front of their faces.  I even went off and killed a guard just to make sure I was *really* there and not a "ghost."
> 
> I mean, come on.... how can you miss Pink?
> 
> At first, I thought they were joking around, but they kept up with it for so long that now I believe them that they couldn't see me.  I ended up signing out.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this happening before?



Pink,

This happened with HappyGoLucky and myself yesterday morning.  We were both on Rumrunner's Island I think.  I had teleported to her and I think at the same time she teleported to me.  I could see her just fine but she kept whispering to me "where are you".  I told her I was right in front of her and yet should could not see me at all.  She ended up changing servers and then i followed her over there.  We could then see each other just fine.  I think it is some sort of bug that pops up once in a while.

By the way, sorry i left the boat, I lost internet connection and got kicked out of course.


----------



## KrazyPete

Iris said:


> I had teleported to her and I think at the same time she teleported to me.  I could see her just fine but she kept whispering to me "where are you".  I told her I was right in front of her and yet should could not see me at all.



I think that is exactly what happened to us. I could see Pink in my friend list and when she would whisper to me but that's it.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> I had teleported to her and I think at the same time she teleported to me.



Hmmm... wonder if that is what causes the problem.  I had teleported to Petez at the same time he was teleporting to me (after we were both getting out of jail AGAIN, I might add....)

Interesting


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Hmmm... wonder if that is what causes the problem.  I had teleported to Petez at the same time he was teleporting to me (after we were both getting out of jail AGAIN, I might add....)
> 
> Interesting



I think there needs to be a special sign in the jail, Pink's cell!!!


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

I tried Lightningz but they denied it - trying again, Lol.

Simply known as Bucaneer for the moment. I'm level 4 I think.

ETA: I got accepted - Lightningz


----------



## LittleWoodenHead

threeboysmom said:


> OK, I have a really strange question.  Is there some sort of invisibility bug on POTCO?
> 
> Last night I was on with KrazyPete, and he claims he couldn't see Pink even though I was standing in front of him....
> 
> Matty_D joined us and lo and behold he couldn't see me either!  Now I could see both of them clear as day, but they both claimed they couldn't see me at all even though I was moving around them, standing right in front of their faces.  I even went off and killed a guard just to make sure I was *really* there and not a "ghost."...
> 
> Has anyone heard of this happening before?


Yes, there is an invisibility bug.  I don't know why (or where) it happened in your case, but there are various glitches around PotCO that can cause it.  You can actually _make_ it happen in certain places/circumstances.

I've done it myself, as have a couple of my friends.  Interestingly, none of us took damage while invisible, yet we were still able to wreak havoc on the nasties and earn rep.  We could not, however, tp when in the invisibility glitch (we got messages saying "You cannot teleport from jail").  Also, my health bar was locked down in _Groggy_ mode, even though the bar itself was completely green.  And I didn't get the golden glow when I leveled up my weapon, either.  I needed to log off and back on to return to my normal state.

It was fun to play around with, but I've only done it once.  Since it was obviously a glitch, I was a little concerned that it might have some unwanted effects on my pirate.  And even though it didn't, I'm not quite comfortable enough to do it again.


----------



## whs_singingrose

LittleWoodenHead said:


> Yes, there is an invisibility bug.  I don't know why (or where) it happened in your case, but there are various glitches around PotCO that can cause it.  You can actually _make_ it happen in certain places/circumstances.
> 
> I've done it myself, as have a couple of my friends.  Interestingly, none of us took damage while invisible, yet we were still able to wreak havoc on the nasties and earn rep.  We could not, however, tp when in the invisibility glitch (we got messages saying "You cannot teleport from jail").  Also, my health bar was locked down in _Groggy_ mode, even though the bar itself was completely green.  And I didn't get the golden glow when I leveled up my weapon, either.  I needed to log off and back on to return to my normal state.
> 
> It was fun to play around with, but I've only done it once.  Since it was obviously a glitch, I was a little concerned that it might have some unwanted effects on my pirate.  And even though it didn't, I'm not quite comfortable enough to do it again.




the good thing about this bug is that the enemies can't see you either. It can be a great way to level your weapons.


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

threeboysmom said:


> OK, I have a really strange question.  Is there some sort of invisibility bug on POTCO?




Like what the others have said, there are a few invisibility glitches.. you can usually use them to your advantage, as most of the time enemies cannot inflict damage on you while you're invisible but you can kill them.

The best glitch is on Outcast.. there are 2 stumps in the grassy area that are level 30+ .. you need to go there with at least 1 other person... one of you will become glitched and the other won't.  It's a great way to level fast.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> I think there needs to be a special sign in the jail, Pink's cell!!!



Hey! Can I have fresh flowers put in my cell for next time?


----------



## supermonkey

i'm on if anyone wants to meet


----------



## cyre

Anyone on? i'm on the first server if anyone wants to meetup


----------



## DanMedix

There is indeed an invisibility bug.  I found folks that used it around Kingshead, when I was searching for items for the grenades.  They helped me get what I needed, by attacking the soldiers who were otherwise coming to get me!


----------



## cowboys_girl

Being invisible on Kingshead rocks!  Just wanted to add that.


-Stacey


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

Are there any UK'ers here who pay for this game?? 

It says I have to enter an American address... which sadly I don't have. 

Any possible way around this?


----------



## curlee-Q

WDWLIGHTNINGZ said:


> Are there any UK'ers here who pay for this game??
> 
> It says I have to enter an American address... which sadly I don't have.
> 
> Any possible way around this?



As far as Im aware there is no way around this currently. I have some friends in the UK and Germany who cannot play because they are not from the US. It stinks because they let them play beta then the go on to say they cant play anymore. I hope you find a way around it though!


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

I've sent an email so hopefully i'll hear back.

They are releasing POTCO in the UK in a few months but - I will not be able to play with you guys.


----------



## rickyratsmom

WDWLIGHTNINGZ said:


> Are there any UK'ers here who pay for this game??
> 
> It says I have to enter an American address... which sadly I don't have.
> 
> Any possible way around this?




Do you mean address where you live or your online email address??


----------



## souper

threeboysmom said:


> Well..... since people don't seem to talk to me, I can honestly say NO I don't like this game so far!!  For crying out loud... the chat log looks like this...
> 
> PinkGirlygirl:  Hey, can someone help me?
> Pinkgirlygirl:  I'm trying to change my clothes
> PinkGirlygirl:  Can someone tell me how?
> PinkGirlygirl:  Anyone?
> PinkGirlygirl:  Please?
> 
> ARG!
> 
> I was just telling Aengus, the ONLY interraction I have had so far with another player is this guy that came up to me when I was pleading for help and tried to stab me with his sword.  When that didn't work, he pulled out his gun and proceeded to shoot me.  Fortunately, you must not be able to kill other players!
> 
> But wow, give me a break!!  I just want to change my clothes!!!!!!!



Hmm!  This does not sound like it will be a good game for me.


----------



## WDWLIGHTNINGZ

rickyratsmom said:


> Do you mean address where you live or your online email address??



An actual home address.


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

If anyone is on and would like to meet up I am on Monos ocean in Tortuga at the docks.  Wearing blue and dancing. XD


----------



## seaturtledude

Be right there


----------



## supermonkey

ok i'll meet you


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Please join the DIS Guild people

we can teleport to other people that way, and bigger plunder teams


----------



## supermonkey

ok i'll join i guess


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Thanks

Dont leave your current guild to join ours

It's not THAT important


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

Where are you guys, people are looking at me like I'm crazy XD


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

LOL

we are on seaturtle's ship defeating EITC Flagships to get to EITC soldiers for lightning


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

OK then when you're done come find me on Monos in Tortuga XD


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

You do look crazy shadow


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

Wow thanks XD


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

ShadowKittyKat said:


> Wow thanks XD



Don't mention it


----------



## threeboysmom

Oh yeah... Petez and I were able to pass the dreaded hankerchief quest last night!  Think I only ended up in jail TWICE!   

Anyone know where to find wasp something or other?  I forget what it is now, but it's something icky...

Already collected my bat guano (gag)...


----------



## HappyGoLucky

If you need Dire Wasps, the easiest place to get one is in Port Royal.  Go to the Graveyard, there are torches nearby near the stream that leads to King's Run.  Once inside King's Run, keep right until you find a dire wasp (you have to go past some big tree roots, and some rocks on the right not too far in).  You'll need to defeat the wasp, and let it respawn however many times you need to complete your task.

You can also find Dire Wasps on Rumrunner's Island, but you'll find Scorpions, Crabs, and other stuff there.

There are also Dire Wasps and Terror Wasps on Isla Perdida, but you'll probably want to avoid that island for now.

Good luck, and happy pirating lol!


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

Actually Isla Perdida is an easy place to get the wasps.  As long as you can maneuver your pirate around avoiding clumps of wasps and terror wasps, there are plenty of places to get wasps alone easily.


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

Driftwood Island also has some lower level wasps.. they're up in the grassy area.


----------



## threeboysmom

Thank you!  Finally got my wasps at Driftwood Island after spending a few nights in jail 

Man, those things are nasty!  Of course, it didn't help that I'd slash at one first, THEN notice what level they were!  Oh! Wrong wasp!!  AH!!!!!!!!!!  I learned you can't outrun those things!


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Thank you!  Finally got my wasps at Driftwood Island after spending a few nights in jail
> 
> Man, those things are nasty!  Of course, it didn't help that I'd slash at one first, THEN notice what level they were!  Oh! Wrong wasp!!  AH!!!!!!!!!!  I learned you can't outrun those things!



I think it's time they gave you your very own cell block!


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> I think it's time they gave you your very own cell block!



LOOK WHO'S TALKING!!   

I will NEVER come to visit you again until I've asked you FIRST where you are and what you're doing!!


----------



## caribbound

Ok, maybe I should start my own pathetic thread, but thought this might be better than PMing someone.  I tried loading POTC last night, took me through the initial Disney sign on and load, then a big blank dark screen.  Couldn't ctrl/alt/del so manually shut down.  I deleted the EA-Land that I find mundane and not my thing to free up memory.  Not sure I got it all as some files said they couldn't be deleted, but trying to lad POTC again got me the same results.  Shut down again and went to bed.  Well it was 1 AM and I'm sleep deprived trying to find replacement for vmk AFTER vmk closes, lol.

Any suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## KrazyPete

Use POTCO's live chat support. There are video card things they may be able to help you tweak out by manually editting the game settings (they are all stored in a text file).


----------



## seaturtledude

Mmm... I always end up in jail for cheating at poker >_<. (10 times yesterday)


----------



## caribbound

KrazyPete said:


> Use POTCO's live chat support. There are video card things they may be able to help you tweak out by manually editting the game settings (they are all stored in a text file).



It won't let me go to Live Chat, even after turning off pop up blocker.


----------



## Pirate-Emery

LittleMermaidsMom said:


> Driftwood Island also has some lower level wasps.. they're up in the grassy area.



What's exceptionally scary are those HUGE scorpions that come up behind you! AH!  


If there's a crew online, I'll be back in a couple hours.


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

caribbound said:


> Ok, maybe I should start my own pathetic thread, but thought this might be better than PMing someone.  I tried loading POTC last night, took me through the initial Disney sign on and load, then a big blank dark screen.  Couldn't ctrl/alt/del so manually shut down.  I deleted the EA-Land that I find mundane and not my thing to free up memory.  Not sure I got it all as some files said they couldn't be deleted, but trying to lad POTC again got me the same results.  Shut down again and went to bed.  Well it was 1 AM and I'm sleep deprived trying to find replacement for vmk AFTER vmk closes, lol.
> 
> Any suggestions?  Thanks



You might need to download an update for your video card driver... the piratesonline.com website has a list of all the driver updates available.. there are even instructions that will tell you how to find out which video card you have and if it needs to be updated.  Choose the Graphics Drivers category under the help section on the bottom left of the screen.


----------



## caribbound

LittleMermaidsMom said:


> You might need to download an update for your video card driver... the piratesonline.com website has a list of all the driver updates available.. there are even instructions that will tell you how to find out which video card you have and if it needs to be updated.  Choose the Graphics Drivers category under the help section on the bottom left of the screen.



 Mine resembles one that is near the bottom of the list stated as older and probably will not work with pirates online.  -sigh-  Ok, got a month to find a deal online for new video card!


----------



## Iris

caribbound said:


> Mine resembles one that is near the bottom of the list stated as older and probably will not work with pirates online.  -sigh-  Ok, got a month to find a deal online for new video card!



Car, you might want to also check your memory while you are at it.  While the minimum requirement is only 512 mb, I find it works much better at 1 gb.  We have three players in our house and the computer that is at 512 plays the game rather choppy with a lot of stalls and freeze moments.



> LOOK WHO'S TALKING!!
> 
> I will NEVER come to visit you again until I've asked you FIRST where you are and what you're doing!!



LOL, I always seem to be in battle when you come to visit me!  However, I went to visit Matty yesterday and I ended up in the middle of a huge group of high level veterans in Fort Charles.  Arg.   Also, whenever I visit HappyGoLucky, she is always in some extreme location with level 25 and up foes.  Scary...............


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> LOL, I always seem to be in battle when you come to visit me!  However, I went to visit Matty yesterday and I ended up in the middle of a huge group of high level veterans in Fort Charles.  Arg.   Also, whenever I visit HappyGoLucky, she is always in some extreme location with level 25 and up foes.  Scary...............



 

--makes note of who not to visit from now on--

I'll stick with dancing on the pirate dock


----------



## caribbound

threeboysmom said:


> --makes note of who not to visit from now on--
> 
> I'll stick with dancing on the pirate dock



Aww, I wanna dance too!  I told dh we needed a video card off their list.  He asks why so i tell him.  I can hear his weariness in his reply of "ok I'll look for one, you know they're expensive."  So much for his hopes of me having WAY too much time on my hands that I might start cleaning regularly and organizing the house.  Poor guy.


----------



## cowboys_girl

I posted a longer version on the POTCO guild thread, but I just wanted to say Hi!  Glad you guys are sticking with it.  I was out of town for basically a week, but I'm back now.  I'll be on tomorrow so if anyone needs anything just whisper, or post here and I'll check up.  Car, good luck with the computer issues I hope you get it worked out, the more the merrier!!

-Stacey


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, Pink and KrazyPete are now playing with unlimited access!  W00t!  (TY Petez!)

We need to pick a guild name now and get moving on that...   So far, the ones I like that we've discussed are.......

DRUM ROLL

VMK Survivors (or Refugees)

Pretty Pretty Princess Pirates (this is my favorite, I think...)  

Matty's Angels (sigh.. just had to throw that in there... it's cute, but Petez will never go for it...)

Too Lava for My Pink Lace Under.Roos  

That last one makes me giggle hysterically to think of big burly Matty_D and KrazyPete walking around the pirate game with THAT under their names for everyone in game to see!       I'm tempted to go with it just for the laugh factor alone 

Did I miss any other favorites?  I know we discussed a ton yesterday in VMK - so funny!!!  Any other suggestions??


----------



## SnowyJingleBells

threeboysmom said:


> Too Lava for My Pink Lace Under.Roos


----------



## threeboysmom

SnowyJingleBells said:


>



Bet you're dying to join the Pink Lace Under.Roos Guild, aren't you?  

OK, another clothing question... sigh...   

Now that I'm "unlimited" (oh I feel so special), I FINALLY have the ability to change clothes.   I remember someone saying that you can only hold 3 articles of clothing in your inventory at a time.

So...... 

Does that mean I can literally ONLY have 3 pieces of clothing or does that mean I can have 3 shirts, 3 pants, 3 boots, 3 hats, and 3 coats?  

Oh, Pirates is going to be so much fun now!  

No more making a new character and starting all over just to get a new outfit!  I can finally level up and catch up to Cruise.he!!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Matty's Angels (sigh.. just had to throw that in there... it's cute, but Petez will never go for it...)



I told you that I can go along with any name that has "bloodthirsty" in it. Make it "Matty's Bloodthirsty Angels" and I'm in! 

"Too Bloodthirsty for Pink Lace Under.Roos"... See how well that works?

Hey, what happened to "Cute or Booty?" I liked that one.


----------



## Iris

Or

VMKCuteorBootSurvivor? or CheapGoldUser?

Just an FYI:

The following names were discussed in great length yesterday - Matty_D and his Angels, Matty_D and the Sirens of the Sea, More Matty_D, Matty_D and His Girls Gone Wild (do we see a pattern here?) 

I do like "CuteorBooty" or "TooHotForMyPinkLaceUnderoos" as well.  Hey, as long as I can be an officer I will go along with any name.



> No more making a new character and starting all over just to get a new outfit! I can finally level up and catch up to Cruise.he!!
> Today 06:52 AM



Never going to happen..................


Personally I am partial to "MoreMatty_D"


----------



## KrazyPete

Iris said:


> Personally I am partial to "MoreMatty_D"



MoreBloodthirstyMatty_D


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> MoreBloodthirstyMatty_D


     

I can already tell this will be a crazy sort of Guild!!!


----------



## threeboysmom

Wait!

What happened to the whole Princessey thing and the Pink Lace Under.Roos?


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Wait!
> 
> What happened to the whole Princessey thing and the Pink Lace Under.Roos?



LOL, ok, ok:

PrettyPinkPrincessBloodThirstyPirates


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, now this was weird.  I had just exited the Governer's Mansion and was standing on the front steps with another girl when the screen started shaking.  Suddenly, I found myself falling down into the garden in front of the Mansion which was surrounded by a stone wall so I was stuck in there!

I swear.... that girl pushed me!!  

Is Lily playing?


----------



## Iris

That was me, jk.  Your hiding from me girlie.


----------



## Matty D

Iris said:


> LOL, ok, ok:
> 
> PrettyPinkPrincessBloodThirstyPirates




I think you mean... Matty_D'sPrettyPinkPrincessBloodThirstyPirates


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> OK, Pink and KrazyPete are now playing with unlimited access!  W00t!  (TY Petez!)
> 
> We need to pick a guild name now and get moving on that...   So far, the ones I like that we've discussed are.......
> 
> DRUM ROLL
> 
> VMK Survivors (or Refugees)
> 
> Pretty Pretty Princess Pirates (this is my favorite, I think...)
> 
> Matty's Angels (sigh.. just had to throw that in there... it's cute, but Petez will never go for it...)
> 
> Too Lava for My Pink Lace Under.Roos
> 
> That last one makes me giggle hysterically to think of big burly Matty_D and KrazyPete walking around the pirate game with THAT under their names for everyone in game to see!       I'm tempted to go with it just for the laugh factor alone
> 
> Did I miss any other favorites?  I know we discussed a ton yesterday in VMK - so funny!!!  Any other suggestions??



Aren't you going to join Dude's guild?


----------



## KrazyPete

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Aren't you going to join Dude's guild?



I'm starting all over again on a paid account and this is the hmmm... fourth time I'll be levelling up through about 7. So far I've been able to do it each with time with the help of just a couple of good friends. For now that's how I want to play.

I'm sure it will come to a point where I might need join up with another group for help getting past bigger tasks. All this guild talk is mostly for kicks so don't take it personally.

I mean, Matty_D'sPrettyPinkPrincessBloodThirstyPirates? C'mon? Although, I just logged in to PotCO found out that _someone_ made me a new pirate. His name is "Bloodthirsty Shark" and he's wearing a pink shirt. Maybe I'd better take these girls seriously when they say they want "Lacy Pink Underoos" for their guild name.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I'm starting all over again on a paid account and this is the hmmm... fourth time I'll be levelling up through about 7.



Yup, me too!  I'm on my FOURTH girl now!  I keep getting a new outfit out of the deal!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Although, I just logged in to PotCO found out that _someone_ made me a new pirate. His name is "Bloodthirsty Shark" and he's wearing a pink shirt.



Heh, that's what happens when men do the laundry 

Going to be even funnier to have "Too Lava for my Pink Lace Under.Roos" under a name like Bloodthirsty Shark!   

*BLOODTHIRSTY SHARK*
_Too Lava for my Pink Lace Under.Roos_​


----------



## threeboysmom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Aren't you going to join Dude's guild?



Awww, now I feel bad 

I've just had in mind that I wanted to form a very small, tight group of pirates rather than one very large group...  

I'm not really sure at this point why a guild is necessary and what it's for...


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

KrazyPete said:


> I'm starting all over again on a paid account and this is the hmmm... fourth time I'll be levelling up through about 7. So far I've been able to do it each with time with the help of just a couple of good friends. For now that's how I want to play.
> 
> I'm sure it will come to a point where I might need join up with another group for help getting past bigger tasks. All this guild talk is mostly for kicks so don't take it personally.
> 
> I mean, Matty_D'sPrettyPinkPrincessBloodThirstyPirates? C'mon? Although, I just logged in to PotCO found out that _someone_ made me a new pirate. His name is "Bloodthirsty Shark" and he's wearing a pink shirt. Maybe I'd better take these girls seriously when they say they want "Lacy Pink Underoos" for their guild name.





threeboysmom said:


> Yup, me too!  I'm on my FOURTH girl now!  I keep getting a new outfit out of the deal!





threeboysmom said:


> Heh, that's what happens when men do the laundry
> 
> Going to be even funnier to have "Too Lava for my Pink Lace Under.Roos" under a name like Bloodthirsty Shark!
> 
> *BLOODTHIRSTY SHARK*
> _Too Lava for my Pink Lace Under.Roos_​





threeboysmom said:


> Awww, now I feel bad
> 
> I've just had in mind that I wanted to form a very small, tight group of pirates rather than one very large group...
> 
> I'm not really sure at this point why a guild is necessary and what it's for...



Don't feel bad, I was just kidding . We completely understand


----------



## threeboysmom

Although........if you have a frigate or a galleon, I might jump ship 

I'm becoming a very desperate girl as my gold dwindles with all the stupid ship repairs I keep making 

I don't like being poor! 

And I really really don't like sailing... or shooting (or trying to shoot, i should say...)

ETA:  That brings me to a question.  If I sail with a crew, but I don't shoot anything... do I still take part in the plunderin'?  

Meaning, can I just stand there looking pretty, but yet still get rich?


----------



## Iris

If you are part of a crew, you will get an extra 10% rep points and you still share the plunder whether or not you hit anything.

Cough.....I have a Frigate...Cough....Don't know your new pirate....cough...you continue to hide from me.....cough...getting a complex now......


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> If you are part of a crew, you will get an extra 10% rep points and you still share the plunder whether or not you hit anything.



   



Iris said:


> Cough.....I have a Frigate...Cough....Don't know your new pirate....cough...you continue to hide from me.....cough...getting a complex now......



Oh my gosh!  You've totally been hiding that ship from me!!!!


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Oh my gosh!  You've totally been hiding that ship from me!!!!



Also have a Galleon, LOL.

Told you to find me when you got your new pirate, but did you?  I think not......................


----------



## Iris

Matty D said:


> I think you mean... Matty_D'sPrettyPinkPrincessBloodThirstyPirates


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Also have a Galleon, LOL.
> 
> Told you to find me when you got your new pirate, but did you?  I think not......................



Bribery will get you everywhere


----------



## Iris

Oh miss Pink.i Girl!!

Did you see the new updates?  You can get some jewelry and tatoos now by doing some new quests.


----------



## seaturtledude

We do have a few war ships in our guild . Any DISers are welcome to come on our plundering trips even if you aren't in the guild


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

I don't know what's worse, having no quests or having 5 impossible ones to do at the same time... this is driving me nuts and it won't give me credit for anything.  It took me 10 minutes to do one task to get something from a level 15+ EITC guy.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Oh miss Pink.i Girl!!
> 
> Did you see the new updates?  You can get some jewelry and tatoos now by doing some new quests.



Woot!  A nose ring and a tat!     

I seriously need gold now.... don't even think I have a hundred to my name  



seaturtledude said:


> We do have a few war ships in our guild . Any DISers are welcome to come on our plundering trips even if you aren't in the guild



I will take you up on that offer!  Tell me where and when!  



ShadowKittyKat said:


> I don't know what's worse, having no quests or having 5 impossible ones to do at the same time... this is driving me nuts and it won't give me credit for anything.  It took me 10 minutes to do one task to get something from a level 15+ EITC guy.



Aww, Shadow   I know how that feels.  Every quest/task is difficult for me  

Cruise, are you on right now??


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

This is kind of ridiculous at level 37 though  

40 ships... worse than John Smith quest!


----------



## seaturtledude

threeboysmom said:


> I will take you up on that offer!  Tell me where and when!



Sounds good, I'll post on this thread when we are hosting a plundering event! By the way, what ocean are you on now? I can add you to my friends list, so if we are out plundering, I can message you.


----------



## threeboysmom

We need a guild name... we need a guild name....

Nothing with Bloodthirsty in it, PLEASE!

I think Krazy should be Guild Master, the rest of us can be Officers.  He'll also put together our own website for us to keep in touch.


----------



## threeboysmom

ShadowKittyKat said:


> This is kind of ridiculous at level 37 though
> 
> 40 ships... worse than John Smith quest!



Uh.. uh... uh... (stuttering here)

I'm just barely Level 5 and can't even sink one ship!  I blame it on my boat though!


----------



## threeboysmom

seaturtledude said:


> Sounds good, I'll post on this thread when we are hosting a plundering event! By the way, what ocean are you on now? I can add you to my friends list, so if we are out plundering, I can message you.



Right now, I'm not on.  Haven't had a chance to be on at all today. 

Hoping to get on tonight around 9:30 pm EST or so...


----------



## seaturtledude

Oh, ok. I probably won't be on then. Anyways, maybe tomorrow, I'll be online tomorrow night for sure!


----------



## threeboysmom

OK.... all the more reason to name our Guild "Too Lava for my Roos"  

Hurry and Krazy were kind of scaring me there today


----------



## seaturtledude

threeboysmom said:


> OK.... all the more reason to name our Guild "Too Lava for my Roos"
> 
> Hurry and Krazy were kind of scaring me there today


----------



## CrazySteph

threeboysmom said:


> Woot!  A nose ring and a tat!
> 
> 
> Cruise, are you on right now??



I was..............on now actually.  Was on earlier trying to get MattyD to sink a few ships for his vodoo doll.  Pretty soon he will have a cute little doll to play with.  I think he was going to name it Pink!

Sorry, Logged in on my girl's computer right now, forgot to log her off.


----------



## threeboysmom

CrazySteph said:


> I think he was going to name it Pink!



Awww...

I bet he'll stick me with lots of pins!


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Awww...
> 
> I bet he'll stick me with lots of pins!



Actually I think we are going to leave it in Jail!!!!   


Ok, talk about small world in the land of pirates ~ yesterday myself, Matty and my daughter are standing around on Devil's Anvil just chatting and all of the sudden a pirate calls out "Cruise?"  I thought at first they were going to ask me a question and again I hear "Cruise!"  And then to my surprise, they are saying "Hey its me, Rush!".  WOOT

Given so many Oceans to be on, the odds of that happening were slim to none, he just happened to be on the same island on the same server at the exact same time.  

Anyway, he has joined the ranks but is currently known as Pirate Level 2.

VMKers are coming out in force.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Actually I think we are going to leave it in Jail!!!!
> 
> 
> Ok, talk about small world in the land of pirates ~ yesterday myself, Matty and my daughter are standing around on Devil's Anvil just chatting and all of the sudden a pirate calls out "Cruise?"  I thought at first they were going to ask me a question and again I hear "Cruise!"  And then to my surprise, they are saying "Hey its me, Rush!".  WOOT
> 
> Given so many Oceans to be on, the odds of that happening were slim to none, he just happened to be on the same island on the same server at the exact same time.
> 
> Anyway, he has joined the ranks but is currently known as Pirate Level 2.
> 
> VMKers are coming out in force.



Wow!  That's amazing!  I didn't think it was possible to just casually run into another player like that with POTCO being so HUGE!  

What in the world was he doing over on Devil's Anvil Island at Level 2?   

Did you direct him to this thread?  We'll have to see if he has any suggestions about a Guild name.  Because I'm telling ya... if nobody comes up with anything better... we're going with the Roos....  I seriously want to see Rush with that Guild title!


----------



## threeboysmom

How about....

Pretty Pretty Princess Pirates Rocking our Roos  

Forget rocking the cat box!  Let's rock our roos instead!

Pretty Pretty Princess Pirates
Roo Rockers
Too Lava for My Under.Roos


----------



## Iris

I am liking the sound of:


Roo Rockers

Has a nice ring to it.............


----------



## KrazyPete

Iris said:


> I am liking the sound of:
> 
> 
> Roo Rockers
> 
> Has a nice ring to it.............



Blood... uh... no...

Savage Roo Rockers?


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Blood... uh... no...
> 
> Savage Roo Rockers?



Lava Roo Rockers??

Lacey Roo Rockers??

Princess Roo Rockers??

Dancing Roo Rockers??


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Lava Roo Rockers??
> 
> Lacey Roo Rockers??
> 
> Princess Roo Rockers??
> 
> Dancing Roo Rockers??



Brutal?
Killer?
Merciless?
Bloodthir... no...
Cutthroat?
Murderous?
Homicidal?


----------



## threeboysmom

Stop it, Petez!!!!


----------



## Max_Power

How about "Pink Ladies" in honor of the 30th anniversary of _Grease_?


----------



## KrazyPete

So I was talking to Cruise last night and she's leaning towards "Roo Rockers." And I kind of would like to have a dictionary dance in the name as an "inside" for othe VMKers we may see. So I would like to use "Under.roo." And Pink, as far as "Roos" go, she seems to prefer the "I'm too Lava" variation.

So I think we're looking at "*Too Lava for Our Under.roos*" as a good combination of everything. Well everyone except Matty who wants his name in everything but I can't have "Bloodthirsty" so I guess he will have to deal too.  

Also, no one seems to want to be the guildmaster for our lava little band of pirates. So I guess I will set it up. If there are any other suggestions please speak up. I leave to go to Disney on Tuesday and I would like to get it all set up by tomorrow night.


----------



## Iris

Too Lava for our Under.Roos sounds great too me.  Not sure it will get approved but I say go for it.

You will do an awesome job as Guild Master ~  you know you will 

I officially put in my application to be an officer 


Last night I had my first experience doing a "Boss Battle!"  Let me just say it is the most intense thing in this game.  The group I was in tried it several times.  The first time we got as far as the third gate before sinking.  The second time we didn't even make it to the first gate ~ but there was some kind of bug that prevented half of our crew mates from accessing the cannons.  The third time we made it to the second gate.  JamminJoey stayed for another few rounds and said they actually made it past all of the gates before sinking.

All I can say is that it is a lot of quick fighting first, followed by a crazy round of sinking ships ~ then an all out attack of the gates.  Don't even know what happens after that since we didn't get much further.

I can't wait to try that again.


----------



## threeboysmom

Woot!

_Too Lava for Our Under.Roos_ it is!  

I like it because...

1) It's generic - fits both the males and females of our guild 
2) It's comical - hopefully we'll get some laughs from other players as we run around with that under our names
3) It just screams VMK 

So Petez is our Guild Master!  Yay!  Can't wait for our website to be up and running!

I'd like to volunteer to be Officer of Stategic Event Planning.  

I have a few ideas for events already up my sleeve that I think you'll all enjoy - some to help us in our quests, some just for pure fun, and some as competitions between us... perhaps a little guy vs. gal type thing... because we all know girls rule and boys drool  

If you have any ideas, please let Petez or I know. 

So far, we have...

KrazyPete, GuildMaster
Cruiselinefan
Matty_D
PinkGirlygirl
JamminJoey
DaRushDude ?
Caribbean_Gal ?
JediYoda ?
TigressJewel ?

Those with question marks are ones that have been spoken to, but haven't heard back from...

Would ideally like to have 12-15 members.  Anymore than that would get too confusing and too hard to organize (at least for me).

Happy jailing!


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Too Lava for our Under.Roos sounds great too me.  Not sure it will get approved but I say go for it.



If it doesn't get approved for whatever reason, we can shorten it to "Too Lava for Our Roos"



Iris said:


> I officially put in my application to be an officer


Duly noted.  
(Officer in Charge of Jail Upkeep??)



Iris said:


> I can't wait to try that again.



You're sick, you know that?


----------



## Iris

Sick? Me? Surely you jest!


Ok, as an officer I guess I would need a function.  Maybe something to do with the quests in the game - Quest Officer?  idk


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Sick? Me? Surely you jest!
> 
> 
> Ok, as an officer I guess I would need a function.  Maybe something to do with the quests in the game - Quest Officer?  idk



Officer of Newsworthy News (since I know how much you LOVE writing newsletters  )


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I signed up but I don't have an approved name yet.


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Officer of Newsworthy News (since I know how much you LOVE writing newsletters  )



Don't give me nightmares.................


----------



## threeboysmom

Ugh!  I still need that stinking Maurader and one more Cuda...

Anyone want to take me sailing today? coughCruisewithherbigboatandfirecannonscough


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I signed up but I don't have an approved name yet.



Yay Jedi!  Too lava for his shirt AND too lava for his roos...   

I should be on tonight, so post here when you're signed in and I'll come get you on my friends list.

Did you make it through the tutorials?


----------



## threeboysmom

Our new website is up and running!  Thanks Petez!  It's still a work in progress so if you have any suggestions for it, please let him know!  (He mistakenly didn't lock down the administrative tools so I've gone in and recolored the site so now it's pink... heh...)

Our first event is planned for this month on Friday, May 23, in honor of our beloved VMK Capture the Flag game.  Details are up on the site.  I think we'll have a blast!  Hope to see you!  The more the merrier!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> Yay Jedi!  Too lava for his shirt AND too lava for his roos...
> 
> I should be on tonight, so post here when you're signed in and I'll come get you on my friends list.
> 
> Did you make it through the tutorials?



Some of them, I'm still not sure how to do everything. I need to figure out which buttons do what. and I still don't know what all the icons do. I'm on level three right now. But I'm not sure why it's so laggy, it's difficult to control where I go.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> Our new website is up and running!  Thanks Petez!  It's still a work in progress so if you have any suggestions for it, please let him know!  (He mistakenly didn't lock down the administrative tools so I've gone in and recolored the site so now it's pink... heh...)
> 
> Our first event is planned for this month on Friday, May 23, in honor of our beloved VMK Capture the Flag game.  Details are up on the site.  I think we'll have a blast!  Hope to see you!  The more the merrier!



Where do we find said website?


----------



## Iris

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Some of them, I'm still not sure how to do everything. I need to figure out which buttons do what. and I still don't know what all the icons do. I'm on level three right now. But I'm not sure why it's so laggy, it's difficult to control where I go.



Jedi, 

I have had a lot of lag lately since the most recent updates.  I am hoping it goes away eventually.  The updates are fairly new and several new features were added so I think the lag might come from a lot of that.


Let me know when you might be on and I will also try to help.  I am out most of the morning but might be on around 2:30 CST if you are around.


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Ugh!  I still need that stinking Maurader and one more Cuda...
> 
> Anyone want to take me sailing today? coughCruisewithherbigboatandfirecannonscough



Hey I still need that stinking Marauder as well.  I sank two this morning and still did not get past the blasted task.

Meetings today but will be on around 2:30 CST.

By the way Pink, I did notice that the website suddenly took a rather "pink" appearance to it, LOL.  Pink, can we send Jedi the link to it and can you set him up with a username and password?



> Our first event is planned for this month on Friday, May 23, in honor of our beloved VMK Capture the Flag game. Details are up on the site. I think we'll have a blast! Hope to see you! The more the merrier!



I must say this first event works well in honor of both flag and battle.  We are going after flag ships yet we need to battle them first to board.  Cruise.i is one happy camper.  I will definitely have ramming speed by then and hope to have the lightning cannons by then as well too.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Iris said:


> Jedi,
> 
> I have had a lot of lag lately since the most recent updates.  I am hoping it goes away eventually.  The updates are fairly new and several new features were added so I think the lag might come from a lot of that.
> 
> 
> Let me know when you might be on and I will also try to help.  I am out most of the morning but might be on around 2:30 CST if you are around.



Unfortunately I probably will not be able to play pirates at work.  Probably only at night when I get home.


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Some of them, I'm still not sure how to do everything. I need to figure out which buttons do what. and I still don't know what all the icons do. I'm on level three right now. But I'm not sure why it's so laggy, it's difficult to control where I go.



Wow! Level 3 already!   

Don't worry about all the icons/buttons right now.  The more you play, the easier it becomes.  I was TOTALLY overwhelmed when I first started because I have never been a "gamer," but I think I have a pretty good handle on the game right now... although still learning new things just about every day  

And the lag... sigh... yes, it's BAD right now.  I sometimes run right out of my clothes and hair!   



CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Where do we find said website?



I'll send you a pm with address (which will change once decide on a domain name...)



Iris said:


> Hey I still need that stinking Marauder as well.  I sank two this morning and still did not get past the blasted task.
> 
> Meetings today but will be on around 2:30 CST.



OK, I think DH is working from home this afternoon  but I'll do my best to get on that time... 




Iris said:


> By the way Pink, I did notice that the website suddenly took a rather "pink" appearance to it, LOL.  Pink, can we send Jedi the link to it and can you set him up with a username and password?



Hehe  

I'll send Jedi the link... but need to look into how to set him up with a username and password.  I know how to change colors  but this might be over my head, but I'll try.  Hopefully, I won't mess up the website TOO much!     Poor Petez I think was ready to kill me yesterday.  "Ooops... I just made something disappear... can you fix it for me?" Think he spent more time "refixing" the website from my "mistakes" then he did setting it up...    



CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Unfortunately I probably will not be able to play pirates at work.  Probably only at night when I get home.



Boo!


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, think you're all set now, Jedi, to sign into the site.  Your user name and password were emailed to your hotmail account.

Let me know if you have any problems!


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

If you are still looking for Guild members you can add me if you want, as long as you don't mind someone that stinks at any pirate game except the one in Disney Quest at DTD.   My POTC name is PirateGoofer (Goofer was already taken  )

I haven't played since Beta and don't remember what level I am.   I will check when I get home, all game sites are blocked at work.


----------



## threeboysmom

Goofer, I'm sure we'd all love to have you join our guild!  Just need to run it by Mr. Guildmaster himself, but I don't think they'll be a problem.

I signed on as Petez and saw our name didn't get approved... so I shortened it to "Too Lava for Our Roos" but...  apparently the name can only be so many letters so it got cut off   Too Lava for Our R????  What the heck????

Think we're going to have to cancel this guild and try again.  Sorry!  We need a short name apparently.   

Oh.... I just tried to go visit Cruise so we could sink our Maurader and got this message...






   

Leave the lights on, girly! I'll be joining you soon, I'm sure.... stupid stupid warrant....


----------



## threeboysmom

How about Lava Roo Rockers then?  

Anyone???


----------



## Iris

Try deleting the spaces in between the words, that might be the ticket.

I am going on now.  My meeting is finally finished.  

Me in jail?  How on earth did I get there?   LOLOL

Oh wait, I don't think I ever logged off   Must have been some stinking pirate that got me.


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, well we made an executive decision without Petez.... went with Too Lava For Roos for a new Guild name...

Sorry, Mr. Guildmaster, but you snooze, you lose...


----------



## poohluv2u

You guys make this sound sooo fun, but I don't have the skillz to be a pirate, and somehow I can't imagine Pink with a nose ring and a tatoo


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

Let me know if anyone needs help.... I'm going online now and will be sailing... I need EITC ships too... I can take you out on my warship.


----------



## threeboysmom

poohluv2u said:


> You guys make this sound sooo fun, but I don't have the skillz to be a pirate, and somehow I can't imagine Pink with a nose ring and a tatoo



Aww... if this girl can do it, you certainly can!

And heh, I was just kidding about the nose ring and tat.... no way am I messing with my skin 



LittleMermaidsMom said:


> Let me know if anyone needs help.... I'm going online now and will be sailing... I need EITC ships too... I can take you out on my warship.



I'm signing in now!  Still need that stinking Barracuda!


----------



## threeboysmom

Grrrrr!!  How many stinking Cudas do I have to sink or board (yikes! that doesn't go over well... ) before I can pass this one task?! (thanks Cruise and Matty for your help and your patience last night.)

I feel bad... I'm breaking everybody's boat in the process  

Sigh... I am bound and determined to PASS this quest today if it kills me (which it surely will... oh jail here I come...)  But I don't mind going to jail as long as I take that stupid Barracuda with me.

I'll be signing in and just leaving myself AFK for anybody that's brave enough to go on a Cuda hunt with me (heh). Send me a friend's request - I'll keep checking my screen as I get things done around the house.

I just realized something - I don't have to wait until 10 EST to sign into Pirates!  Woot!  

ETA:  OK, I'm currently standing on the dock of Tortuga  (Baraba Ocean)... well, not really.... currently I'm in jail... but I'm heading there RIGHT NOW!

ETA:  Scratch that location... I'm back in jail.... too hard for me to just stand in one spot in this game


----------



## threeboysmom

Just noticed our shortened Guild name was approved - _Too Lava for Roos_ 

ETA:  On second thought.. not sure I like this shortened title... it makes it sound like we don't wear any!


----------



## threeboysmom

Currently sailing with Cruise to get that STINKING CUDA.... if anyone cares to join us??  

ETA:  EVILLY STINKING CUDA!!  And CHEAP!!    Grrr... back in jail...

We did take it down with us at least, but still didn't pass that quest... what the heck...


----------



## threeboysmom

Oh yeah!!  Victory Dance!!

     

Thanks Cruise and Matty!!


----------



## OctoPie

threeboysmom said:


> Oh yeah!!  Victory Dance!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cruise and Matty!!



LOL pink- i saw u on Xivio


----------



## threeboysmom

OctoPie said:


> LOL pink- i saw u on Xivio



I don't have an account on Xivio....   

But I have noticed... when I sign up for other online games, PinkGirlygirl is usually already taken... grrr....


----------



## threeboysmom

I'll have you all know....

So far I've bought a Light Galleon, a Double-Barrel Pistol, and an Iron Cutlass.  I have NOT bought one single article of clothing!  What has this game done to me??  Weapons have become "yummy" all of a sudden 

(I did, however, log in as KrazyPete on Monday and bought him a new sleeveless hot pink shirt, heh...but that doesn't count...)


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> I'll have you all know....
> 
> So far I've bought a Light Galleon, a Double-Barrel Pistol, and an Iron Cutlass.  I have NOT bought one single article of clothing!  What has this game done to me??  Weapons have become "yummy" all of a sudden
> 
> (I did, however, log in as KrazyPete on Monday and bought him a new sleeveless hot pink shirt, heh...but that doesn't count...)



You have SO crossed over to the the dark side..............


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

My name was finally approved "Pirate Master Jedi"


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

threeboysmom said:


> I don't have an account on Xivio....
> 
> But I have noticed... when I sign up for other online games, PinkGirlygirl is usually already taken... grrr....



This has happened to me the last 3 online games I signed up for.   Who knew Goofer was such a Popular name.    Must be listed in a name your avatar book


----------



## threeboysmom

Still waiting to get you on my friend's list, Goofer!   

Snapped a screen shot of Cruise floating around in the air.  Must have been a bug, but it was funny seeing her "swim" around through the air...

And YAY, Jedi has made it on and is now an official member of our _Too Lava for Roos_ guild!


----------



## CrazySteph

Pink, didn't you know she was going to Neverland?! 

(but seriously, lol that's great! )


----------



## threeboysmom

WOW!   

All I can say is... WOW!   

Cruise and I participated in a Boss Battle this afternoon.... WOW!

It's totally insane, but, oh wow, so much FUN!!!!  

I cannot wait to do that again!

We didn't succeed.... but WOW!   

Really neat to get a sneak peek at what we're up against at the end!


----------



## Iris

The blood of a pirate runs in your veins


----------



## CrazySteph

You guys are weird... lol


----------



## threeboysmom

CrazySteph said:
			
		

> You guys are weird... lol




Ooooh... Crazy....

Get your butt on POTCO, girl, so you can party in jail with your mother and me!  

I know you want to be "too lava for your roos" just like us... admit it...


----------



## Iris

Of course she does, but right now that girlie is too busy with prom plans.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Of course she does, but right now that girlie is too busy with prom plans.



Oh, who cares about boys... and pretty gowns.... and fancy hair.... and new shoes... when there's pirates!  

Hey, I have a question...

One of my quest tasks says I need to recover a lump of mud from a "big alligator."  All I've seen so far in game are swamp alligators. Is there a special place to find these?

Um.... that word "big" has me a little concerned here 

Oh STINK!  That's the last time I sit here and post on DIS while sailing!  Someone must have sunk me while I was typing here... I'm back in jail!  

CHEAP!!!


----------



## Iris

Yes, they are so cheap aren't they.

Pinki, remember where we got the fly traps?  There are some big alligators there but you have to wait for them to spawn.  They are usually level 9 to level 13 gators.


----------



## CrazySteph

Iris said:


> Of course she does, but right now that girlie is too busy with prom plans.



and school...


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Oh, who cares about boys... and pretty gowns.... and fancy hair.... and new shoes... when there's pirates!


----------



## threeboysmom

Just a friendly reminder that it's almost time for our very first POTCO event to be held this Friday night.

I would like to extend the invitation to any DIS'er that would like to join us.  Anyone is welcome to climb aboard and rock the high seas with us!  The more the merrier!   

Here's what I had posted on our website...

_Friday Flag Frenzy!

A new and improved version of our beloved Capture the Flag game (sniff sniff)...

Join your LAVA guild members this Friday night for a swashbuckling & booty plundering party unlike anything on VMK. Let's see how many Flagships we can sink and then board in one frenzy of a night!! 

Hours of event will be held from 8:00 pm - 11:00 pm EST_


----------



## WWEDUDE

threeboysmom said:


> Just a friendly reminder that it's almost time for our very first POTCO event to be held this Friday night.
> 
> I would like to extend the invitation to any DIS'er that would like to join us.  Anyone is welcome to climb aboard and rock the high seas with us!  The more the merrier!
> 
> Here's what I had posted on our website...
> 
> _Friday Flag Frenzy!
> 
> A new and improved version of our beloved Capture the Flag game (sniff sniff)...
> 
> Join your LAVA guild members this Friday night for a swashbuckling & booty plundering party unlike anything on VMK. Let's see how many Flagships we can sink and then board in one frenzy of a night!!
> 
> Hours of event will be held from 8:00 pm - 11:00 pm EST_



I will certainly be quoting this on my Guild Forum, and adding it to our site 

I hope both our guilds can take part in this, as you suggested, can't wait!  

Dude

ETA: Perhaps we should meet on the dock, so the members from The Elite Dis can get aboard the ship, by becoming friends with you.


----------



## threeboysmom

WWEDUDE said:


> I will certainly be quoting this on my Guild Forum, and adding it to our site
> 
> I hope both our guilds can take part in this, as you suggested, can't wait!
> 
> Dude
> 
> ETA: Perhaps we should meet on the dock, so the members from The Elite Dis can get aboard the ship, by becoming friends with you.



Woot!  Hope you can make it!

Yeah, we'll probably meet at the Tortuga dock at 8 EST.  I'll post what server I'm using when I'm logged in that night.

Can't wait!

Those flagships better not be hiding from us


----------



## WWEDUDE

threeboysmom said:


> Woot!  Hope you can make it!
> 
> Yeah, we'll probably meet at the Tortuga dock at 8 EST.  I'll post what server I'm using when I'm logged in that night.
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> Those flagships better not be hiding from us



If they do... @_@

Too bad we can't battle each other, I am going to miss hugs with ammo.. sigh


----------



## threeboysmom

WWEDUDE said:


> If they do... @_@
> 
> Too bad we can't battle each other, I am going to miss hugs with ammo.. sigh



Hmm.. that would be awesome!  Wonder if we should suggest that to POTCO - the option to have a ship vs. ship battle... sort of like how they do the player vs. player combat...(which I haven't explored yet bc I'm just too darned chicken  )


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, team.... slap me if you want  ... but I am going to propose a new name change for our Guild.

Yeah, I'm female... can you tell?    Just can't make up my stinking mind!  

 

Thinking of changing it to Rock.in Our Roos or Rocking Our Roos...

What do you think?  

Anyone??

No kicks, hits, slaps, or boots!  Just your comments please!

If I don't hear anything... heh... you know I'm going to sign in and change it anyways, LOL!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Hmm.. that would be awesome!  Wonder if we should suggest that to POTCO - the option to have a ship vs. ship battle... sort of like how they do the player vs. player combat...(which I haven't explored yet bc I'm just too darned chicken  )



I noticed that on the "Grape Shot" it says something about being used in PVP (Player vs. Player) mode. Do you think that means ship battle between players is something that is already in the works. Grape shot is cannon ammo. You can't use it in the other PVP modes can you?


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> OK, team.... slap me if you want  ... but I am going to propose a new name change for our Guild.
> 
> Yeah, I'm female... can you tell?    Just can't make up my stinking mind!
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of changing it to Rock.in Our Roos or Rocking Our Roos...
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Anyone??
> 
> No kicks, hits, slaps, or boots!  Just your comments please!
> 
> If I don't hear anything... heh... you know I'm going to sign in and change it anyways, LOL!



"Rock.in" wouldn't be a real dictionary dance since you can say "Rocking" in VMK anyway. Clever idea, but I would vote for the simple "Rocking our Roos." 

I liked the old name better before it got chopped up by PotCO's guild name character limit anyway.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> "Rock.in" wouldn't be a real dictionary dance since you can say "Rocking" in VMK anyway. Clever idea, but I would vote for the simple "Rocking our Roos."
> 
> I liked the old name better before it got chopped up by PotCO's guild name character limit anyway.



Woot!  Oh yeah... we can say "rocking"  

I say we go for it!  Cruise is in DC (you snooze, you lose) and Matty is broken  

Let's just do it!


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

KrazyPete said:


> I noticed that on the "Grape Shot" it says something about being used in PVP (Player vs. Player) mode. Do you think that means ship battle between players is something that is already in the works. Grape shot is cannon ammo. You can't use it in the other PVP modes can you?



The PVP ship battle is in the works.... it was mentioned in a recent newsletter, but didn't say when it would be released.    Should be fun


----------



## KrazyPete

LittleMermaidsMom said:


> The PVP ship battle is in the works.... it was mentioned in a recent newsletter, but didn't say when it would be released.    Should be fun



That will be awesome


----------



## threeboysmom

Woot!  I see some competitions coming between the two DIS guilds!  Fun Fun!!   

Hey, guild members...   We changed our guild name again today   so.... next time you sign into POTCO, please leave the guild you are currently in.  Petez or I will send you a new invite next time you see one of us in game.


----------



## threeboysmom

Oh! And I almost forgot!! 

I had a major pink moment...  

Our first event, Friday Flag Frenzy, is NOT tomorrow night... it's scheduled for NEXT Friday night - May 23rd. I posted wrong.   Oopsie!  Sorry for any inconvenience on account of my date mix-up...


----------



## KrazyPete

*Public Notice:*
Guild Name "Rocking Our Roos" has been approved. Be very afraid.


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> *Public Notice:*
> Guild Name "Rocking Our Roos" has been approved. Be very afraid.



Wow, a few days away in DC and lookie what happens!  Ok, I like the new name! 

Pink, you definitely had a Pink moment to be sure.  You might want to PM the other guild to make sure they know it is NEXT Friday, instead of tonight.  LOL.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Wow, a few days away in DC and lookie what happens!  Ok, I like the new name!
> 
> Pink, you definitely had a Pink moment to be sure.  You might want to PM the other guild to make sure they know it is NEXT Friday, instead of tonight.  LOL.



Aye aye Captain!   

Welcome home, by the way!  

(really happy to see you because I need another stinking Cuda!!   )


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Pink I'm on pirates if you are around


----------



## threeboysmom

Oh yeah! My girlfriend's back in town  

Managed to get both my Maruader and Cuda first time around sailing/shooting with Cruise.he!    



CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Pink I'm on pirates if you are around



Signing in now....


----------



## KrazyPete

I spent yesterday learning to play "Tortuga Hold'em." Cruise told me it was a little different than regular poker and that's true. It's pretty easy to pick up on though. Here's a link to the rules:

DisneyOnlineWorlds.com

I played on Tortuga, Port Royal and Padre. In Tortuga, I got sent to jail and lost all my winnings for cheating. The big money is in Padre. I lost half the gold I had there. So I ended up in Port Royal and was doing pretty well. If you guys need a break from killing and sinking stuffs, come visit me.


----------



## KrazyPete

Hey guild mates!  

If you go to our website you will see that it's not there! The new domain name is now active so use that instead. PM me if you don't know the new address. Since the site isn't skinned and there aren't permissions set up to control access to certain areas I'd rather not post it publically... yet. 

Coming soon!


----------



## Iris

Yeah I need it because I don't have the new site address.


----------



## WWEDUDE

KrazyPete said:


> Hey guild mates!
> 
> If you go to our website you will see that it's not there! The new domain name is now active so use that instead. PM me if you don't know the new address. Since the site isn't skinned and there aren't permissions set up to control access to certain areas I'd rather not post it publically... yet.
> 
> Coming soon!


Can you PM me that Krazy? I would love to see how the site is coming along


----------



## threeboysmom

Quick reminder from sunny WDW (woot!!) that our first pirate event, Friday Flag Frenzy, is THIS Friday evening (May 23) - And yes, I have the date right this time 

Anyone is welcome to join us.  We will meet at the Tortuga dock at 8 pm EST.  I will post what ocean server when I'm logged in that evening.

Hope to see you there!  Please join us no matter if you can play one hour, two hours, or all three hours!


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> Quick reminder from sunny WDW


One of these days you will let me or Cindy (Coriander) know your coming, so we can finally meet you.


threeboysmom said:


> ...that our first pirate event, Friday Flag Frenzy, is THIS Friday evening (May 23)...Anyone is welcome to join us.  We will meet at the Tortuga dock at 8 pm EST.  I will post what ocean server when I'm logged in that evening...Hope to see you there!  Please join us no matter if you can play one hour, two hours, or all three hours!...


Going to meet Dmamie and Dvcgal at WDW tomorrow, but might be able to get to the event. On POtCO my title is _Corianders Toy_, I am a Savvy Pirates guild member, and in the mid 30s for notoriety. Hope to see you there - oh btw what titles should I be looking for?


----------



## Iris

We made it easy to find us on Pirates:

Pink is: Pink GirlyGirl (close enough to VMK name)
I am:   Cruiselinefan (same VMK Name)
Petez is:  Bloodthirsty Shark (ok, this one not so easy but he was originally KrazyPete)
Matty_D is:  Matty(close enough)
JEDIYODA is:  Pirate Jedi Master (close enough)
DaRushDude is:  Alex Rushdude (close enough)


Once Pink is on the server, she will let us all know what ocean.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Iris said:


> We made it easy to find us on Pirates:
> 
> Pink is: Pink GirlyGirl (close enough to VMK name)
> I am:   Cruiselinefan (same VMK Name)
> Petez is:  Bloodthirsty Shark (ok, this one not so easy but he was originally KrazyPete)
> Matty_D is:  Matty(close enough)
> JEDIYODA is:  Pirate Jedi Master (close enough)
> DaRushDude is:  Alex Rushdude (close enough)
> 
> 
> Once Pink is on the server, she will let us all know what ocean.



Quick question how do you change oceans or does that make a difference? How does that work?

I'm not sure if I'll be there, I may have a baseball game to attend. But I'll play it by ear


----------



## KrazyPete

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Quick question how do you change oceans or does that make a difference? How does that work?
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll be there, I may have a baseball game to attend. But I'll play it by ear



Open your treasure chest and go to the map. You will see the ocean listed at the top. Click the little jewel looking shape under the ocean and you will get a drop down list of all the oceans.

You can pick an ocean before you are in the game too. It's in the lower left part of the screen where you choose the account that you want to play with (standing on the dock).

Hope to see you tonight!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

KrazyPete said:


> Open your treasure chest and go to the map. You will see the ocean listed at the top. Click the little jewel looking shape under the ocean and you will get a drop down list of all the oceans.
> 
> You can pick an ocean before you are in the game too. It's in the lower left part of the screen where you choose the account that you want to play with (standing on the dock).
> 
> Hope to see you tonight!



My next question is this. For our avatars to meet up do we have to be in the same ocean? Is that how it works. Is it mirror oceans, different names but same contents.


----------



## KrazyPete

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> My next question is this. For our avatars to meet up do we have to be in the same ocean? Is that how it works. Is it mirror oceans, different names but same contents.



Yes, you do have to be in the same ocean for the avatars to be able to play together. All the oceans are physically the same they just have different players in them. However, you can always see your friends and guild mates in your friend list no matter what ocean they are on. It will probably be easier for you to find one of us there and just click "go to."


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

KrazyPete said:


> Yes, you do have to be in the same ocean for the avatars to be able to play together. All the oceans are physically the same they just have different players in them. However, you can always see your friends and guild mates in your friend list no matter what ocean they are on. It will probably be easier for you to find one of us there and just click "go to."



Ah ok, so it's just like VMK with the different copies of the same room, such as  main street north west and main street south east


----------



## KrazyPete

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Ah ok, so it's just like VMK with the different copies of the same room, such as  main street north west and main street south east



Yes, sort of... But, instead of each room or location having different instances, the entire game exists in different instances. So if you and I are in the same ocean and we both teleport to Tortuga, we will always land in the same Tortuga.


----------



## KrazyPete

Flag Frenzy is tonight and I just have to point out how much less girly CTF is on PotCO than it was on VMK. Here are a few reasons why:

1) You are ALWAYS on the pirate side!

2) The only time someone tells you NOT to sink a ship on PotCO is when they know that ship will blast you out of the water if you antagonize it.

3) Two words, Grappling hooks!

4) It's not really about getting the flag as it is killing everyone on the other ship and taking all their stuffs.

I'll add another as soon as I get "ramming speed." Then, I won't be sharking your rows. *I'll be sharking your frigate!*


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> Flag Frenzy is tonight and I just have to point out how much less girly CTF is on PotCO than it was on VMK. Here are a few reasons why:
> 
> 1) You are ALWAYS on the pirate side!
> 
> 2) The only time someone tells you NOT to sink a ship on PotCO is when they know that ship will blast you out of the water if you antagonize it.
> 
> 3) Two words, Grappling hooks!
> 
> 4) It's not really about getting the flag as it is killing everyone on the other ship and taking all their stuffs.
> 
> I'll add another as soon as I get "ramming speed." Then, I won't sharking your rows. *I'll be sharking your frigate!*




Ok I got another one for you!

Lightning..........need I say more?? So not girly at all.  I feel the power!!


----------



## BobRichmond

KrazyPete said:


> ...All the oceans are physically the same they just have different players in them...


Just a minor clarification: 

Even though the different oceans are very similar, the enemies (land and water) on them can be very different in type and location. So if you want lots of enemies and other players to help you go to a "Ideal" ocean. If you want fewer enemies and to make sure others do not kill (mostly) sink them before you get to them go to a "Quiet" ocean. This also is helpful if you can not find a needed flagship (I don't think they are needed in any of the quests at the present, but might be soon) as they are more abundant on the "Ideal" oceans.


----------



## BobRichmond

KrazyPete said:


> Yes, sort of... But, instead of each room or location having different instances, the entire game exists in different instances. So if you and I are in the same ocean and we both teleport to Tortuga, we will always land in the same Tortuga.


However sometimes you will be end up at different locations on the island teleported to, so pick a meeting place there. If you want to end up in the same location use "GoTo" a friend/crewmember/guildmember.


----------



## BobRichmond

KrazyPete said:


> ...2) The only time someone tells you NOT to sink a ship on PotCO is when they know that ship will blast you out of the water if you antagonize it...


Once you learn which ships shoot fire (higher levels) or lightning (all skellies), you will quickly learn not to go broadside to them. If you do end up broadside hope you are far enough away to reverse your ships motion and avoid their shots at you or get ready to use full sail or ramming speed to get out of there. Also if you want to board a flag do you use fire as it will sink and not let you board. Flags sink at others times too, but there is no telling when that bug will appear.


KrazyPete said:


> 4) It's not really about getting the flag as it is killing everyone on the other ship and taking all their stuffs....


You can lessen the number of enemies on board by really pounding the ship with broadsides and cannons after it is disabled. It is also important to know that the level of enemies on board a ship of the same type can be vastly different. I have boarded a ManO'War to find 4 lvl 10-12 sargeants and other times boarded the same type of ship in a location close by to find 5 lvl 20-23 officers. If you are boarding higher level flags I would suggest getting your doll out fast and getting ready to run circles just in case. If there are enough of you a designated healer can help also, but you have to protect them.

Oh and one other thing: if your crewmates board a ship and a bug leaves you behind and unable to move, use the "F1" key to get moving again and help out the others by using the cannon to shoot the enemies on the other ship or take the wheel and use broadsides.


KrazyPete said:


> I'll add another as soon as I get "ramming speed."...


Something I mentioned above is worth mentioning again. Even though I have found ramming speed of limited use as an attack, it is a great way to get away fast. However just make sure you are heading to open water as there is no turning (unlike full sail).


----------



## BobRichmond

Iris said:


> ...Lightning..........need I say more??...


A great shot on far off ships to get them coming directly at you. If you have enough of them (a large barrel lets you hold 175) you can get all the sails down (thus increasing the points from sinking the ship) and the ship just sitting there by the time the ship gets in range of the regular cannon projectiles.

The most fun cannon shot is Fury where you sink other ships by shooting hidden Mickeys at them.


----------



## Iris

BobRichmond said:


> A great shot on far off ships to get them coming directly at you. If you have enough of them (a large barrel lets you hold 175) you can get all the sails down (thus increasing the points from sinking the ship) and the ship just sitting there by the time the ship gets in range of the regular cannon projectiles.
> 
> The most fun cannon shot is Fury where you sink other ships by shooting hidden Mickeys at them.



Oh yeah, I am working my way up now to that fury!!!  I feel the power.

Just now a group sunk several Juggernauts in a row, we had some sort of glitch and they could not shoot at us.  It was sweet..............


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> One of these days you will let me or Cindy (Coriander) know your coming, so we can finally meet you.



I know, I felt bad not joining all of you this trip, but the timing was not good.  I will be traveling to WDW again next month with two of my sons for Star Wars weekend (my 18 yo has no interest in joining us).  I'll be dressed in full PINK Jedi costume... you can't miss me, heh 



BobRichmond said:


> Going to meet Dmamie and Dvcgal at WDW tomorrow, but might be able to get to the event. On POtCO my title is _Corianders Toy_, I am a Savvy Pirates guild member, and in the mid 30s for notoriety. Hope to see you there - oh btw what titles should I be looking for?


Aww... have fun!  Hard to believe I was just walking around the park yesterday   Hope to see you tonight!  I'll be standing on the dock located in Tortuga.  I'll post my ocean as soon as I log in.



KrazyPete said:


> Flag Frenzy is tonight and I just have to point out how much less girly CTF is on PotCO than it was on VMK. Here are a few reasons why: (yada yada yada...)





Iris said:


> Ok I got another one for you!
> 
> Lightning..........need I say more?? So not girly at all.  I feel the power!!



What the heck, you two.... stop taking away my girly fun!  

I think I'm going to plan a shopping trip for our next pirate event!   



KrazyPete said:


> *I'll be sharking your frigate!*



   




BobRichmond said:


> Once you learn which ships shoot fire (higher levels) or lightning (all skellies), you will quickly learn not to go broadside to them. If you do end up broadside hope you are far enough away to reverse your ships motion and avoid their shots at you or get ready to use full sail or ramming speed to get out of there. Also if you want to board a flag do you use fire as it will sink and not let you board. Flags sink at others times too, but there is no telling when that bug will appear.
> 
> You can lessen the number of enemies on board by really pounding the ship with broadsides and cannons after it is disabled. It is also important to know that the level of enemies on board a ship of the same type can be vastly different. I have boarded a ManO'War to find 4 lvl 10-12 sargeants and other times boarded the same type of ship in a location close by to find 5 lvl 20-23 officers. If you are boarding higher level flags I would suggest getting your doll out fast and getting ready to run circles just in case. If there are enough of you a designated healer can help also, but you have to protect them.
> 
> Oh and one other thing: if your crewmates board a ship and a bug leaves you behind and unable to move, use the "F1" key to get moving again and help out the others by using the cannon to shoot the enemies on the other ship or take the wheel and use broadsides.
> 
> Something I mentioned above is worth mentioning again. Even though I have found ramming speed of limited use as an attack, it is a great way to get away fast. However just make sure you are heading to open water as there is no turning (unlike full sail).



Bob....   WAAAAAAAAAY over my head!  How about you sail and shoot, and I'll just check my nails  



Iris said:


> Just now a group sunk several Juggernauts in a row,



What in the world is a Juggernaut????    


Don't forget our Friday Flag Frenzy tonight - just one more hour!!  I'll be logging in closer to 8 EST and will post what ocean server I am on.  You can find me standing on the dock on Tortuga island.  

For those of you that can't make it right at 8 pm, periodically, I will head back to that dock (every time we sink , get repairs, or drop off cargo) to pick up any new people that want to join us.  You can also post here to signal to me - I'll try to remember to hit refresh on this thread every now and then!   

Tigressjewel is supposed to be joining us tonight!  Woot!

Oh, and one other thing -  I posted 2 new events for our guild to be held in June.  When you get a moment, check it out!


----------



## jasonpwns

AstroGigiblue said:


> Wow!  Sounds like some players in the game are more concerned with trying to kill other players with weapons, than be helpful in any way.
> 
> And yes, you did have me laughing again with the guy trying various weapons on you with no end result.  I can only imagine what you were thinking ~ like seriously, all I want is to change my clothes!



Well it is a pirate game for gosh sakes lmao,

that part cracked me up about him attacking though.


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...I will be traveling to WDW again next month with two of my sons for Star Wars weekend (my 18 yo has no interest in joining us).  I'll be dressed in full PINK Jedi costume... you can't miss me...


Just let me or Coriander know by PM or EMail if you will be there on a Friday. We will most likely be there for a couple of events every Friday of the weekends.

I don't remember ever seeing a Pink Jedi costume, so you should stand out a bit!


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, it's getting close to that time!  

I'm currently on the *Savada* ocean server.  Heading to the dock in Tortuga now.

We'll figure out whose boat... and who wants to sail vs. use the cannons vs. stand on the dock and look pretty later...


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> I don't remember ever seeing a Pink Jedi costume, so you should stand out a bit!



I had it custom made just for me 

The boys hate it


----------



## cyre

Can i get in on the sinking festivities??


----------



## threeboysmom

cyre said:


> Can i get in on the sinking festivities??



Standing on the dock now, cyre, waiting for you dear


----------



## Phalene

I'm not a guild member, but can I join the fun?

Edit:  If I can join, I'm on the Tortuga dock on Savada now, my name is Mia


----------



## threeboysmom

WOOT!

Had an AWESOME time with you all sinking and boarding those flag ships!  Such fun!  

I lost count how many we boarded.... which.... would have been even more if it hadn't been for certain people (coughCruisecough) shooting fire cannons and sinking the ships before we coud board...   

I took a bunch of screen shots, but haven't figured out yet where POTCO stores them on my computer.  I'll post a couple when I can find them.

Thanks everyone for joining us!


----------



## KrazyPete

What a blast!

We definently have to do that again. When you come back into port with 500 gold, that's a pretty good haul. We had 11 people on a boat at one time. Nothing could stop us! Well, nothing but the LAG!  

Here's a shot I grabbed, Pirates dancing on the dock in Tortuga.


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Looks like a lot of fun, let me know next time you set sail and i'll join ye. It will be just like the old VMK pirates days.


----------



## cyre

Pink i had a blast with you all, thank you for letting me join in on the fun!!  Was going great until i crashed.  -kicks video driver-

anyways here's my screen shot of the dancing...different angle hehe


----------



## Iris

Omg, I never laughed so much in my life.  That was crazy fun.  And yes I know, I INSISTED we go after the Dreadnought!!  Sorry KrazyPete, I will lose some gold to you in Poker to repair your damaged ship.  I know, I know, I just like living on the edge.


Oh and sorry Pink, i could not see the flag over the ship before I shot fire at it.  What can I say, I don't know my own power..............

But admit it all, you love going after those big ships.

The best run was definitely when we had 11 on board!  I love getting all that booty.

So great to meet more Dissers last night.


----------



## KrazyPete

Iris said:


> Omg, I never laughed so much in my life.  That was crazy fun.  And yes I know, I INSISTED we go after the Dreadnought!!  Sorry KrazyPete, I will lose some gold to you in Poker to repair your damaged ship.  I know, I know, I just like living on the edge.
> 
> 
> Oh and sorry Pink, i could not see the flag over the ship before I shot fire at it.  What can I say, I don't know my own power..............
> 
> But admit it all, you love going after those big ships.
> 
> The best run was definitely when we had 11 on board!  I love getting all that booty.
> 
> So great to meet more Dissers last night.



Take me sailing again so I can level up my cannon and we'll call it even.  

I was hoping to blast my way to Firebrand last night but that didn't happen. I'm still 100 points short of level 7 and it's my lowest skill. 

I wish I could say going after the Dreadnought was fun but, all I saw of it was the sinking sail and my boots flying up in jail!


----------



## taz

KrazyPete said:


> What a blast!
> 
> We definently have to do that again. When you come back into port with 500 gold, that's a pretty good haul. We had 11 people on a boat at one time. Nothing could stop us! Well, nothing but the LAG!
> 
> Here's a shot I grabbed, Pirates dancing on the dock in Tortuga.



Thanks for letting me join in. You got to love me standing on the deck with some old looking clothes on, watching you all dance :-D

Shadow gave me 14 days unlimited so hopefully I can change my clothes!

Thanks for letting me join, I hope we can do that again.


----------



## threeboysmom

LOVE those dancing screen shots!  Woot!  Nothing like a victory dance on the pirate dock!   

Think it's amusing how Cyre posts a "different angle" with of course her girl dead center for the camera 

And I can pick out Taz in the pic just standing there watching us jig.... "uh.. how do I dance?"   

Still need to find my pics!!

So much fun last night!  Thanks again!   

Which reminds me.... how does that crew bonus work?  Someone mentioned the larger the crew, the more gold you get???


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Take me sailing again so I can level up my cannon and we'll call it even.



Oh, oh.... I want to sail with Cruise too!  Get on those front cannons while she pulls up to the rear and just BLAST AWAY!  Such fun!   

Still trying to figure out what Juggernauts and Dreadnaughts are...


----------



## Iris

I am not sure how it works, but I do know that in the player's guide they when they did some upgrades, that was one of the things they added and stated.  

I also know that if the person steering has Treasure Sense, more loot will be had with each ship sunk.

This morning a person that was steering had it and also loaded with full skill points and we were getting 3-4 royal chests for each ship sunk.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> I also know that if the person steering has Treasure Sense, more loot will be had with each ship sunk.



Treasure Sense???  I swear, sometimes I think you purposely try to confuse me


----------



## threeboysmom

Question:  

I took a gazillion screenshots last night, but now can't find where POTCO stored them on my computer.  I thought they would be under Program Files, but not seeing a folder marked POTCO?  Would they be anywhere else?  

ETA:  Oh nevermind!  Found them!  They were in a folder marked Disney


----------



## threeboysmom

A few screenshots from last night....

Cruise.he working that cannon





Matty on the lookout for a flag ship





Oh yeah! Flag ship, baby!  Matty blasting away at it!





Another shot of Matty blasting away at the Flag ship (you can see the Flag in this picture for those of you wondering what the heck a Flag ship is....)





Nice shot of both Matty and Cruise at the cannons.  You can tell I seriously do NOTHING while on board 





Heh... nothing like a party in jail....  Cruise's fault!!
(Bloodthirsty Shark {KrazyPete}, Cruiselinefan, Cyre, PinkGirlygirl, and Swashbuckler {RicksCafe})


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

The more people in your crew that you can see on your compass (when you hit the + all the way), the more rep you get.  I think the max you can get is a 50% bonus.

After we took down the people on the flagships, I tried to run to the wheel and take it before it sank.  I have maxed treasure sense so I was trying to make it kick in LOL I think it worked that one time when we got 4 royals for that cuda.  I didn't make it most of the time though; there was so much LAG!  I never get lag LOL


----------



## BobRichmond

Had a lot of fun while I was there. Good seeing and sailing with some of you again.

Had to run off and try to get a member of our Savvy Pirates guild past the Black Pearl Boss Battle. Unfortunately even after 4 attempts we could not even get past the last bridge. This was with 2 lvl 40s, a lvl 39, a lvl 37, 2 lvl 35s, and a level 29. Next time we will have to add a few more gunners.

Corianders Toy on POTCO live
Outs Mind on POTCO test


----------



## Iris

> Had to run off and try to get a member of our Savvy Pirates guild past the Black Pearl Boss Battle. Unfortunately even after 4 attempts we could not even get past the last bridge. This was with 2 lvl 40s, a lvl 39, a lvl 37, 2 lvl 35s, and a level 29. Next time we will have to add a few more gunners.



I need to get you in touch with my daughter, she has been in two successful boss battles with a relatively small crew of 5.  She thought the difference was the person sailing-they really ran the show and had a well organized plan.


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> LOVE those dancing screen shots!  Woot!  Nothing like a victory dance on the pirate dock!
> 
> Think it's amusing how Cyre posts a "different angle" with of course her girl dead center for the camera
> 
> And I can pick out Taz in the pic just standing there watching us jig.... "uh.. how do I dance?"
> 
> Still need to find my pics!!
> 
> So much fun last night!  Thanks again!
> 
> Which reminds me.... how does that crew bonus work?  Someone mentioned the larger the crew, the more gold you get???



Yup, I got some huge tatoo on my stomach today, along with like ten earings. Now I have about 30 gold. I also sent a "whisper" to shadow asking how I dont wear a shirt, (i see some people do that) but she doesnt know. Does anyone?

Anyway, if anyone wants to go out getting gold I need to. I was basically on all day and I probably will be in the future. Maybe on a different account though. So just PM me if you want to meet up somewhere 


Oh, and my name got accepted---- Duh-Bomb----


----------



## taz

Oh, I was also wondering what animals are at what place (ie. rock crabs, wasps etc) 

And Pink, how do you get a picture of like your avatar like that?

Thanks


----------



## HappyGoLucky

Hi all, I had a great time too last night.  I hope to join you again sometime.

As I told Cruise already, my DH - Fury, beat the Boss Battle SOLO last night.  

Now Cruise don't be mad a me but......

Fury and I got me through the Boss Battle this morning.  Yes just the two of us - he's a level 40, and well now I'm a level 40 too (started the battle at 39).

We were discussing it after we were finished, and Fury suggested that we contact Disney and say it was too easy (JK lol - and NO it wasn't easy, I really am kidding!).


----------



## WWEDUDE

Pink, send those screenshots in to the contest that's coming out and win yourself a iPod touch, perhaps you can demand they send you a pink one


----------



## Iris

HappyGoLucky said:


> Hi all, I had a great time too last night.  I hope to join you again sometime.
> 
> As I told Cruise already, my DH - Fury, beat the Boss Battle SOLO last night.
> 
> Now Cruise don't be mad a me but......
> 
> Fury and I got me through the Boss Battle this morning.  Yes just the two of us - he's a level 40, and well now I'm a level 40 too (started the battle at 39).
> 
> We were discussing it after we were finished, and Fury suggested that we contact Disney and say it was too easy (JK lol - and NO it wasn't easy, I really am kidding!).




No worries girl, I am happy you got through, I know you were getting frustrated.  Wow, I can't believe he did it Solo!! Tell him I said congratulations.


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> Oh, and my name got accepted---- Duh-Bomb----



AH!!  I signed on this afternoon, looked at my friend's list and thought, "who the heck is Duh Bomb???"  Thought I had accepted some random person's request by mistake last night in all the craziness so I deleted it!!  So sorry!  Had NO idea that was you!  You were Buccaneer last night!   



taz said:


> Oh, I was also wondering what animals are at what place (ie. rock crabs, wasps etc)
> 
> And Pink, how do you get a picture of like your avatar like that?
> 
> Thanks



Petez made my avatar for me 

Crabs and scorpions abound on Devil's Anvil (easiest place to get them)

Wasps can be found in abundance on Driftwood Island (just stay far away from those high level wasps - OUCH!  They even follow you into the water... heh, I tried that trick already...)



HappyGoLucky said:


> Hi all, I had a great time too last night.  I hope to join you again sometime.
> 
> As I told Cruise already, my DH - Fury, beat the Boss Battle SOLO last night.


----------



## AZCat

I had fun sinking a few ships with you guys last night. Quick question - where can I find the pitch and wire for my voodoo doll? I sailed to Padres del Fuego - went to what thought was the fort and everything that I search is empty...


----------



## threeboysmom

AZCat said:


> I had fun sinking a few ships with you guys last night. Quick question - where can I find the pitch and wire for my voodoo doll? I sailed to Padres del Fuego - went to what thought was the fort and everything that I search is empty...



Pitch and wire can be found in crates/barrels inside Fort Charles which is located on a hill on Port Royal.

Hey, I was just at Padres... sailing back now.  We must have just missed each other!

If you want help at the Fort, tell me what ocean server you're on and where you are located.  I'll fend off the enemies so you can have your hands free to search, if you'd like.


----------



## taz

What, how would you not know othat I am "Duh Bomb" 

(you know really cool?)




You think Pete  can make me one... and why do you call Pete, Petez?


----------



## AZCat

wow - sailed all that way and I was totally at the wrong place...oh well - thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

Thanks for the offer but I just logged off to head over to a soccer game. Hope to try for the pitch and wire later tonight.


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> What, how would you not know othat I am "Duh Bomb"
> 
> (you know really cool?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think Pete  can make me one... and why do you call Pete, Petez?



Yeah, I should have known that was you!  

I started calling Pete (not his real name, by the way) "Petez" back in the LOLcat days when we were on a roll adding "z's" to the end of all our words, and it just kind of stuck...


----------



## tigressjewel

GGrrrr.. I'm crying that I missed all this fun last night!!  I HAVE to make sure to be home next time.. and When will it be??  I'm so relieved I can just stand around and take pictures then celebrate in victory like my gf Pink!  I really want to hear more about that jail party though, that looked way more interesting than the ship sinking!


----------



## taz

Oh,  

I thought his name was Pete


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> I'm so relieved I can just stand around and take pictures then celebrate in victory like my gf Pink!



Jewel!!!!  

You just want to be just like me, heh 

Nothing like a party in jail!  The lights are always on in my cell...  

I kept hoping you'd make it on last night.  I have two events planned for June, so keep an eye out.  In the meantime, gosh... I'm ALWAYS on Pirates, LOL!  Just drop me a note on IM or here next time you have a chance to sign in so we can hook up!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Got room for one lone pirate?


----------



## BobRichmond

Iris said:


> I need to get you in touch with my daughter, she has been in two successful boss battles with a relatively small crew of 5.  She thought the difference was the person sailing-they really ran the show and had a well organized plan.


I would love to talk to her, since I got picked to sail.  We did fine on the deck battle, 4 light frigates, and first bridge. The next 2 bridges really took their toll on us. Would like to know how they handled the bridges after the first one.


----------



## BobRichmond

taz said:


> ...asking how I dont wear a shirt, (i see some people do that) but she doesnt know. Does anyone?...


You go to one of the tailors that sell clothes. Hit shift to get to the store interface. Click the tab on the left for shirts. Then click the tab on the top for My Items (I think). You will see all the shirts in your inventory (your initial shirt when you created your character, any shirts you have bought, and any shirts enemies have dropped when you defeated them). Click Take Off (or something like that) on the shirt you are wearing. Of course this only works for male characters (shucks).


----------



## BobRichmond

taz said:


> ...was also wondering what animals are at what place (ie. rock crabs, wasps etc) ...


Tortuga has all 3 types of alligators (swamp, big, and huge), all 3 types of crabs (sand, rock, and giant), both bats (cave and vampire), giant scorpions, and flytraps. It also has all Navy up to veteran, EITC up to grunt, and undead up to Witchdoctor (maybe Brigands).

Port Royal has some of those along with dire wasp, Navy officers, EITC hired guns & mercenaries, and undead Brigands.

Rumrunner's Island has dread scorpions.

Isla Perdida has terror wasps and maybe a queen wasp.

Padres Del Fuego has Stumps and undead Grenadeers (sp?), Gypsies, and Raiders.

Tormenta has many of Jolly Rogers type undead that are too nasty to mention.


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Jewel!!!!
> 
> You just want to be just like me, heh
> 
> Nothing like a party in jail!  The lights are always on in my cell...
> 
> I kept hoping you'd make it on last night.  I have two events planned for June, so keep an eye out.  In the meantime, gosh... I'm ALWAYS on Pirates, LOL!  Just drop me a note on IM or here next time you have a chance to sign in so we can hook up!


  You know I do want to be just like you my friend.. you're my pink heroine!!  In fact, I was wearing pink in your honor the last couple days on VMK because I knew you couldn't be there.  Did I tell you I missed you terribly? I'll give you a shout when I'm getting on next time.  



BobRichmond said:


> Click Take Off (or something like that) on the shirt you are wearing. Of course this only works for male characters (shucks).


   You crack me up!!


----------



## threeboysmom

Woot!  Jewel is now officially rocking her roos like nobody's business!

 

Glad to have you onboard, my friend!  

(Petez, I already set her up with a log-in for the website.  Don't you just like how I take over for you, LOL!)


----------



## taz

BobRichmond said:


> Tortuga has all 3 types of alligators (swamp, big, and huge), all 3 types of crabs (sand, rock, and giant), both bats (cave and vampire), giant scorpions, and flytraps. It also has all Navy up to veteran, EITC up to grunt, and undead up to Witchdoctor (maybe Brigands).
> 
> Port Royal has some of those along with dire wasp, Navy officers, EITC hired guns & mercenaries, and undead Brigands.
> 
> Rumrunner's Island has dread scorpions.
> 
> Isla Perdida has terror wasps and maybe a queen wasp.
> 
> Padres Del Fuego has Stumps and undead Grenadeers (sp?), Gypsies, and Raiders.
> 
> Tormenta has many of Jolly Rogers type undead that are too nasty to mention.



Okay great 

I got my voodoo but it does like absolutely nothing. In two days I am almosmt up to a level nine. Not sure how people are in the 30's


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Woot!  Jewel is now officially rocking her roos like nobody's business!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you onboard, my friend!
> 
> (Petez, I already set her up with a log-in for the website.  Don't you just like how I take over for you, LOL!)



woot!!  I loved that!  Killed some crabs, scorpions, sunk and looted two ships, and got a tattoo today!!  I am one awesome Pirate wenchy!!   Thanks for giving me the tour of the pirate prison party room too! Can't wait to play again, especially with the whole crew!  Yaarrr.


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> Thanks for giving me the tour of the pirate prison party room too!



Haha.. you just had to mention that, didn't you 

What's a game of pirates without at least one jail visit  

Just wait until you sail with Cruise 

We're not pirate wenches, we're prison wenches!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Woot!  Jewel is now officially rocking her roos like nobody's business!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to have you onboard, my friend!
> 
> (Petez, I already set her up with a log-in for the website.  Don't you just like how I take over for you, LOL!)



WOOT! I love coming home from a trip and finding out we have new wenches!


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Just wait until you sail with Cruise




Excuse me!!!  Ok, ok, I know I can sink our ship like nobody's business. Just like living on the edge!

Woot Jewel!  Can't wait to see you in the game.  Hurray.


----------



## taz

_Must have been something wrong with the friend request thing last night. Pink and several other people didnt recieve my request. Hopefully that gets fixed soon

Anyway, hope to see you all today. 


(how do i take screen shots)_​


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> _ I tried sending one to Pink but right away something popped up saying no thanks or whatever. Then after asking Pink if she said no, she said that she never recieved it. And obviously Pink would not lie... :-D
> _



Hmmm... I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not. 

But just to clear up any suspicion that you have now cast on me, in the hour we spent sailing together last night, I never once received a friend's request from "Duh Bomb".

ETA:  To take a screenshot in POTCO, simply press F9 and it automatically snaps a picture and saves it to your computer (similar to VMK Pal).  Super easy!!  You can also hit F12 first to remove all interface so that your screenshot is entirely picture with no words/symbols to clutter it...


----------



## taz

Nope, not sarcastic. I seriously believe you 100% 


There would be no reason to lie and you wouldnt


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> Hmmm... I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.
> 
> But just to clear up any suspicion that you have now cast on me, in the hour we spent sailing together last night, I never once received a friend's request from "Duh Bomb".
> 
> ETA:  To take a screenshot in POTCO, simply press F9 and it automatically snaps a picture and saves it to your computer (similar to VMK Pal).  Super easy!!  You can also hit F12 first to remove all interface so that your screenshot is entirely picture with no words/symbols to clutter it...



I edited my post, hopefully that makes it mroe of what I am trying to say.


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...in the hour we spent sailing together last night, I never once received a friend's request from "Duh Bomb"...


There are some actions (I have not determined actually what yet, but it has happened to me and it could be mouse movement or keyboard usage) that will delete the friends request from the screen without clicking on either choice in it.


threeboysmom said:


> ...To take a screenshot in POTCO, simply press F9 and it automatically snaps a picture and saves it to your computer...


It will save it to wherever the Pirate programs are installed (unless you changed it: C:\Program Files\Disney\Disney Online\PiratesOnline folder).


----------



## Disney_Mad

Aaar! I would absolutely love to join the guild!


----------



## Disney_Mad

Aaaarr! Still waiting on a response! Aaaar!


----------



## KrazyPete

Disney_Mad said:


> Aaaarr! Still waiting on a response! Aaaar!



PM sent.


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Disney_Mad said:


> Aaar! I would absolutely love to join the guild!



I would like to join also.


----------



## threeboysmom

Well, stink on it.  I've been holding onto a poker task for weeks now because I don't know how to play.  So I've been working on my other quest instead, and wouldn't you know, it just gave me a poker task!  Grrr...  so now my only two tasks to work on are both poker.    Why oh why can't I kill stuffz???  

Can someone give me a brief lowdown on how to play this game (and win)? I'm _really_ attached to my gold...


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

threeboysmom said:


> Well, stink on it.  I've been holding onto a poker task for weeks now because I don't know how to play.  So I've been working on my other quest instead, and wouldn't you know, it just gave me a poker task!  Grrr...  so now my only two tasks to work on are both poker.    Why oh why can't I kill stuffz???
> 
> Can someone give me a brief lowdown on how to play this game (and win)? I'm _really_ attached to my gold...



To win a hand of poker, you need to have the best hand at the table.  
Here is the different poker hands in order of best to worst.

Royal Flush - Ace,King,Queen,Jack,Ten all of the same suit.

Straight Flush - Five cards of the same suit that also make a five card straight. Example 4,5,6,7,8 each being hearts.

Four of a kind - Four cards of the same rank. Example QQQQ2 .

Full House - Three cards of the same rank and a pair of another rank. Example K,K,K,J,J

Flush - Any five cards of the same suit. Example 3,6,10,A,K of the same suit.

Straight - Five cards that make a straight. Example 5,6,7,8,9 The best possible straight is A,K,Q,J,10.

Three of a kind - Three cards of the same rank. Example A,A,A,4,6 

Two Pair - Two pairs. Example A,A,J,J,2

One Pair - One pair. Example 10,10,4,6,9


If you think you might have a pretty decent hand at the deal (such as a pair, face cards, aces or cards of the same suit) stay in the game by either calling or raising (raise if you have a good hand, call if your hand is so-so).  If you think you have a bad hand (such as a lot of low level cards and no pairs) and don't think you'll be able to make any of the above listed hands, fold and wait for the next round.

I would go to Padres to play poker, you can adjust your bets there... start off only betting small amounts until you get the hang of it - then you can raise your bets if you feel more comfortable.  

If I have a least one pair, I'll stay in the game without folding.  

Oh, and one other tip... go to Padres and play at a table alone; make sure there are no other players at the table.  Within the first few hands, usually by the second or third hand, the NPC players at that table will all fold.  If you make a high bet those first few hands, you will probably win enough gold to advance past your task  

I hope I didn't confuse you too much!  Let me know if you need any help... I can always lose a few hands of poker to you so you can pass the task    Good luck!


----------



## KrazyPete

Big news on the PotCO main site.

PVP Ship Battle is getting closer! The "Tale of Two Islands" addition to the game lore is a part of that set up. It sounds like you'll get to be privateers for the dueling French and Spanish pirates.

There's other interesting news there but I won't spoil it all. Check it out for yourself.


----------



## Iris

OMG!  There are some new nasty Skeleton Ships that you can board!  All I can say is you better have a big crew before you board because the skeletons on board are evilly and cheap!!!

Also new islands. Man, the waters are crowded this morning.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

School is getting out, more kids playing during the day. Just like back in the day on VMk, summer was always busy on VMK when the kids would get out of school.


----------



## KrazyPete

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> School is getting out, more kids playing during the day. Just like back in the day on VMk, summer was always busy on VMK when the kids would get out of school.



Yes, but kids have bed times and PotCO never closes. We'll just schedule "Adult Swim" for 2am.


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> Yes, but kids have bed times and PotCO never closes. We'll just schedule "Adult Swim" for 2am.



2 AM!!! 

I don't think I can be awake at that time, you will have to "swim" without me.

However, I like the early morning runs at 6:00 a.m., usually it is not too crowded.  Today was the exception as everybody seemed to have logged on to see all the ships and islands.  They just went down for mainenance though.


----------



## threeboysmom

LittleMermaidsMom said:


> To win a hand of poker, you need to have the best hand at the table.
> Here is the different poker hands in order of best to worst.
> 
> Royal Flush - Ace,King,Queen,Jack,Ten all of the same suit.
> 
> Straight Flush - Five cards of the same suit that also make a five card straight. Example 4,5,6,7,8 each being hearts.
> 
> Four of a kind - Four cards of the same rank. Example QQQQ2 .
> 
> Full House - Three cards of the same rank and a pair of another rank. Example K,K,K,J,J
> 
> Flush - Any five cards of the same suit. Example 3,6,10,A,K of the same suit.
> 
> Straight - Five cards that make a straight. Example 5,6,7,8,9 The best possible straight is A,K,Q,J,10.
> 
> Three of a kind - Three cards of the same rank. Example A,A,A,4,6
> 
> Two Pair - Two pairs. Example A,A,J,J,2
> 
> One Pair - One pair. Example 10,10,4,6,9
> 
> 
> If you think you might have a pretty decent hand at the deal (such as a pair, face cards, aces or cards of the same suit) stay in the game by either calling or raising (raise if you have a good hand, call if your hand is so-so).  If you think you have a bad hand (such as a lot of low level cards and no pairs) and don't think you'll be able to make any of the above listed hands, fold and wait for the next round.
> 
> I would go to Padres to play poker, you can adjust your bets there... start off only betting small amounts until you get the hang of it - then you can raise your bets if you feel more comfortable.
> 
> If I have a least one pair, I'll stay in the game without folding.
> 
> Oh, and one other tip... go to Padres and play at a table alone; make sure there are no other players at the table.  Within the first few hands, usually by the second or third hand, the NPC players at that table will all fold.  If you make a high bet those first few hands, you will probably win enough gold to advance past your task
> 
> I hope I didn't confuse you too much!  Let me know if you need any help... I can always lose a few hands of poker to you so you can pass the task    Good luck!



Thank you for the instructions!  Cruise came along and played with me (cough letmewin cough) because at first I really had no clue what I was doing.

They only dealt me two cards!!  I was like, what's up with that!  Give me my other stinking three cards before I have to make a decision to fold or bet!!  CHEAP!!  

I think Cruise lost a few hundred to me.  She now has permission to sink my boat as many times as she wants...   

And guess what... after finally finishing both poker tasks, the stinking guy gave me ANOTHER POKER TASK!  Grrr...  Leave my shopping money alone!



KrazyPete said:


> Big news on the PotCO main site.
> 
> PVP Ship Battle is getting closer! The "Tale of Two Islands" addition to the game lore is a part of that set up. It sounds like you'll get to be privateers for the dueling French and Spanish pirates.
> 
> There's other interesting news there but I won't spoil it all. Check it out for yourself.



Oooo, sounds like a fun guild competition coming our way!  



Iris said:


> All I can say is you better have a big crew before you board because the skeletons on board are evilly and cheap!!!



Oh yeah!!  We LIKE cheap!!     



KrazyPete said:


> Yes, but kids have bed times and PotCO never closes. We'll just schedule "Adult Swim" for 2am.



Can you put this on our event calendar?  

Adult Stump Hunting and Chicken Swim (isn't that what we did the other night?)  

"Stump!!!"  "RUN to the water!!"  --swim swim swim to the nearest island--  



Iris said:


> 2 AM!!!
> However, I like the early morning runs at 6:00 a.m., usually it is not too crowded.



Ummm.... only one thing on my mind at that hour and it's not pirates!   

ETA:  Petez broke our website..... AGAIN!


----------



## threeboysmom

Arg!  Finished the second poker task and got a third!

Maybe I should cancel our next guild event.... which happens to be....

yeah.... POKER!   

Stinking game!  Takes my gold!

I think I'm going to turn our little Poker event into a competition between the Roo Rockers.  We'll award the person that wins the most gold (Winner!) and the person that wins the least (LOSER!).  At least I'll get an award out of the event!   

Remember to hang onto your Poker tasks!  sigh....


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> Well, stink on it.  I've been holding onto a poker task for weeks now because I don't know how to play.  So I've been working on my other quest instead, and wouldn't you know, it just gave me a poker task!  Grrr...  so now my only two tasks to work on are both poker.    Why oh why can't I kill stuffz???
> 
> Can someone give me a brief lowdown on how to play this game (and win)? I'm _really_ attached to my gold...



Same here, I got to win 80 gold in poker...it takes forever and I lose tons!


I would also like to do the late night runs if possible. If not I understand


----------



## WWEDUDE

> It'sss time for The Elite Dis' second in-game event! Hosted by miss Esmeralda Lockmorgan, this Friday! This is a invitation for all pirates in Dis, whether TEDs, Roos, or else. It is set for 10 PM EST - 12 AM EST (Midnight), yes the times are different, but this way our west coasters and night owls can join the fun! I won't be able to attend, but I know Esmeralda has a very nice ship (I believe she has War Galleon and a War Frigate) and I she has a maxed out treasure sense. So you are sure to get some mu-lah!
> 
> 
> Woot Woot!
> 
> 
> Dock/Server will be announced soon!


----------



## taz

I was just thinking to myself, is this a game you could see yourself playing for a couple months? Dont the quests become the same thing?


----------



## WWEDUDE

taz said:


> I was just thinking to myself, is this a game you could see yourself playing for a couple months? Dont the quests become the same thing?



There always adding new things, plus that Black Pearl quest is LONG.


----------



## taz

WWEDUDE said:


> There always adding new things, plus that Black Pearl quest is LONG.



Is that the new quest?


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...Adult Stump Hunting...


Luckily at the present there are only 2 quests that require you to take on stump and they don't start till you reach lvl 30 notoriety and then lvl 15 staff. However if anybody want to be shown a great place to take on stumps without them being able to hit you let me know. If you want to do some exploring and try to find it on your own - it is by a waterfall in El Sudoron on Padres Del Fuego. Even though El Suduron can be entered by going into either of the caves, it is much easier to swim around the island to the beach area (Las Pulgas) and entering that way.


----------



## BobRichmond

WWEDUDE said:
			
		

> There always adding new things, plus that Black Pearl quest is LONG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the new quest?
Click to expand...

The Black Pearl Quest is one you started right after the start of the game where you are finding crewmates to help Jack take back the Pearl. The first crewmates are found in the quest named "The List". Then there is another quest to find the rest of the crewmates. By the time you finish both quests you will probably be in your middle 20's in notoriety. The last step in the second quest is a boss battle that will take some doing and a good crew to finish.


----------



## taz

Oh, thanks for the help. I was co nfused on  if that was the old one, or I heard someone say there is one with something to do with Jack's Dad or something.... 



 I bet 100 gold in one hand at Blackjack and I got a 20. So I won tons of it and passed my Blackjack tasks... as for poker, I have no clue what to do


----------



## KrazyPete

taz said:


> Oh, thanks for the help. I was co nfused on  if that was the old one, or I heard someone say there is one with something to do with Jack's Dad or something....



Apparently that will be a Father's day event. You can read about it on the PiratesOnline.com homepage.


----------



## BobRichmond

KrazyPete said:


> Apparently that will be a Father's day event. You can read about it on the PiratesOnline.com homepage.


Or here 
"
Finding Captain Teague - A Father's Day Event

You've heard of the man reputed to be Captain Jack Sparrow's father? We're talking, of course, about Captain Teague. This notorious pirate has gone missing, and in honor of Father's Day we need your help to find him. Finding Captain Jack's father won't be easy ... but it may make you a legend!
"


----------



## taz

BobRichmond said:


> Or here
> "
> Finding Captain Teague - A Father's Day Event
> 
> You've heard of the man reputed to be Captain Jack Sparrow's father? We're talking, of course, about Captain Teague. This notorious pirate has gone missing, and in honor of Father's Day we need your help to find him. Finding Captain Jack's father won't be easy ... but it may make you a legend!
> "




Reminds me of the impossible quest that VMK did


----------



## tinkabellspirate

taz said:


> Reminds me of the impossible quest that VMK did



Although we worked as a team and showed VMK it was not impossible when you have friends.


----------



## threeboysmom

tinkabellspirate said:


> Although we worked as a team and showed VMK it was not impossible when you have friends.



Exactly!

Which I think is the main reason why I love POTCO so much. I LOVE working together as a team through difficult tasks at times.

On another note, yesterday I spent 5000 of my hard-earned gold on a new "yummy" Frigate!!  

Can I just say........

I LOVE MY BOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

If anyone would like to join the plundering event tonight, I am on the Tortuga docks on the Hassigos ocean.  If you'd like to join anytime tonight and can't find us on the docks, just post here and I'll meet up with you.


----------



## taz

How many people joined in?


----------



## taz

Anyone willing to help lsink Level 7+ EITC with me? I need to get like a total of 10


----------



## KrazyPete

LittleMermaidsMom said:


> If anyone would like to join the plundering event tonight, I am on the Tortuga docks on the Hassigos ocean.  If you'd like to join anytime tonight and can't find us on the docks, just post here and I'll meet up with you.



I wanted to go. I was even online. But I started that "Skeleton Infestation" quest and got busy slicing up French and Spanish undead. When I checked the time it was midnight!  

I hope you had a good turnout. I'll catch you guys next time!


----------



## KrazyPete

The "Ultimate Ship Battle Screen Shot" contest is supposed to be starting today but the "enter" button is still grayed out for me.

Do any of you PotCO veterans know if they have offered any detailed rules with thier previous contests? It'd be nice to have a little more information on this one. If I can only submit one screenshot I'll wait until the end of the contest to submit any but right now, I don't know.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I finally got my double barrel pistol last night and I'm up to level 4 on my voodoo doll, now i can heal


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I wanted to go. I was even online. But I started that "Skeleton Infestation" quest and got busy slicing up French and Spanish undead. When I checked the time it was midnight!
> 
> I hope you had a good turnout. I'll catch you guys next time!



HIS FAULT!!!   

Sorry I missed you all 



KrazyPete said:


> The "Ultimate Ship Battle Screen Shot" contest is supposed to be starting today but the "enter" button is still grayed out for me.
> 
> Do any of you PotCO veterans know if they have offered any detailed rules with thier previous contests? It'd be nice to have a little more information on this one. If I can only submit one screenshot I'll wait until the end of the contest to submit any but right now, I don't know.



I'd like to know this also.  I've taken a few screenshots, but don't want to send them in until I know more of the rules...



CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I finally got my double barrel pistol last night and I'm up to level 4 on my voodoo doll, now i can heal



Yay Jedi!!  You can shoot with the best of 'em now!  



Petez.... Grrrr.....

"Pink, did you know you could swap a playing card when playing poker?"

"Oh really?  Cool!"  

Umm....  YOU FORGOT TO TELL ME I'D BE ACCUSED OF CHEATING, LOSE MY GOLD, AND GET SENT TO JAIL!  

Stinker!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> I'd like to know this also.  I've taken a few screenshots, but don't want to send them in until I know more of the rules...



The "official rules" are available now. You have to sign into PiratesOnline.com and click the contest link. Then, click the little "submit" button and you wil have to agree to the rules before you can do anything else.

Unfortunately they don't answer the question about multiple submissions. Some brave soul can test that and see if they are allowed to submit more than one. Even more interesting, there are size and filetype requirements but I don't see where Photoshopping the images is ruled out.

I think, I'm going to get into support chat about this tonight.



threeboysmom said:


> Petez.... Grrrr.....
> 
> Oh sure... Pink, did you know you could swap a playing card when playing poker?  Oh really?  Cool!
> 
> YOU FORGOT TO TELL ME I'D BE ACCUSED OF CHEATING, LOSE MY GOLD, AND GET SENT TO JAIL!
> 
> Stinker!



Sorry about that...  

*Here are a few "Cheating" related questions that I have.*

1) When you "swap" a card, does the card you are swapping go into your inventory?

2) What triggers the dealer to accuse you of cheating? Is it random. I suppose that it is possible he'll do it if the same card shows up twice in the round. If so you'd have to pay close attention to the cards on the table when you are swapping

3) If you get caught for cheating you loose your winnings. Are the winnings counted from when you sat down at the table, entered the bar or logged into the game? Can I protect my winnings by periodically doing one of those things?


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> 1) When you "swap" a card, does the card you are swapping go into your inventory?



I can answer that one.... NO!  I swapped a 5 of Spades for a 7 of Diamonds.... after I got out of jail, I ran back to the Tavern and checked my card inventory.  Neither were there.


----------



## poohluv2u

threeboysmom said:


> On another note, yesterday I spent 5000 of my hard-earned gold on a new "yummy" Frigate!!
> 
> Can I just say........
> 
> I LOVE MY BOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Now you can have fun sinking your own ship


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> I can answer that one.... NO!  I swapped a 5 of Spades for a 7 of Diamonds.... after I got out of jail, I ran back to the Tavern and checked my card inventory.  Neither were there.



That's not a "swap" then. They are cheating the cheaters!!!

I got on chat support about the screenshot contest so I have answers for those questions too.
_"Only one submission per Account.
Screenshots must not be manipulated."_


----------



## threeboysmom

poohluv2u said:


> Now you can have fun sinking your own ship



Umm... now that's NOT fun!


----------



## threeboysmom

*Welcome home, Roo Rockin' Matty_D!!*


----------



## Matty D

Thank you, thank you!! I knew it would be a little too serene and relaxing in Hawaii.  I guess it's time to get back to sinking ships and killing undead pirates.


----------



## KrazyPete

Matty D said:


> Thank you, thank you!! I knew it would be a little too serene and relaxing in Hawaii.  I guess it's time to get back to sinking ships and killing undead pirates.



If the serenity and relaxation is to much for you, just pass the tickets on to me next time.


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> I knew it would be a little too serene and relaxing in Hawaii.



I think I just might hate you


----------



## threeboysmom

Just a friendly little reminder to hang onto any Poker tasks you might receive.  Our guild event is coming up quickly - Tuesday.

Petez is designing awards for the Winner and the Loser of this event.  I've seen a sneak peak - they are CUTE!!  

Also, for all you CHEATERS out there, you might find it helpful to make a document with all the cheat cards organized by suit that you can use as a handy reference during the game.  Just don't blame me if you get sent to jail.....  

I for one will be an honest pirate   ...... Cruise is not


----------



## cyre

pink, if you're able to, I'd like to share something with you via IM.   It's worth it


----------



## taz

Woot, I have a Poker task


----------



## threeboysmom

cyre said:


> pink, if you're able to, I'd like to share something with you via IM.   It's worth it



Oooh, such mystery   Let me know when you're around today and I'll sign in real quick.  



taz said:


> Woot, I have a Poker task


Actually, Taz, because of the way Poker is handled in the POTCO game, we're going to close this one event to our guild only.  I'm sorry.


----------



## cyre

threeboysmom said:


> Oooh, such mystery   Let me know when you're around today and I'll sign in real quick.



I'm just gonna pm it to you, won't be back on for long till tonight.


----------



## Iris

cyre said:


> pink, if you're able to, I'd like to share something with you via IM.   It's worth it



Oh no, don't be giving Pink a heads up, there will be no living with her..... 


Me? Dishonest Pirate?  Hey.....I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## cyre

Iris said:


> Oh no, don't be giving Pink a heads up, there will be no living with her.....
> 
> 
> Me? Dishonest Pirate?  Hey.....I resemble that remark!!!



hehe.  well i can share with you too.  *off to pm*


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> Oooh, such mystery   Let me know when you're around today and I'll sign in real quick.
> 
> 
> Actually, Taz, because of the way Poker is handled in the POTCO game, we're going to close this one event to our guild only.  I'm sorry.


Oh


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Oh no, don't be giving Pink a heads up, there will be no living with her.....



Going to sink your ship just for that 



Iris said:


> I resemble that remark!!!


----------



## threeboysmom

Aww, thanks to the guild for taking my mom out sailing last night.  She was telling me all about it this morning - she's SO excited to have been out on a boat with you all!  She's been going on and on about how many ships you all sank.... and the gold.... and the jail....  (well yeah, you sailed with Cruise...)

I think that might have been her very first time sailing with people.  She usually goes out by herself.

Thanks again!  You all rock!


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Aww, thanks to the guild for taking my mom out sailing last night.  She was telling me all about it this morning - she's SO excited to have been out on a boat with you all!  She's been going on and on about how many ships you all sank.... and the gold.... and the jail....  (well yeah, you sailed with Cruise...)
> 
> I think that might have been her very first time sailing with people.  She usually goes out by herself.
> 
> Thanks again!  You all rock!



Hey, I think we really only sank that one time(correct me those that were with us if I am wrong) and only because those skeleton ships are stinking cheap lightning users!!!! 

I was so glad she finally got on the ship.  I think we confused her because I originally started the crew but then lost my internet connection WHILE WE WERE SINKING SHIPS so Bev had to re-crew the people left on board.  I was able to get back on board but it was no longer my crew.  I don't think your mom recognized who was trying to crew her at first since she didn't know the pirate name.  Glad she made it in time for all that loot!!!  Where the heck were you missy??????


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> those skeleton ships are stinking cheap lightning users!!!!



I got my lightning last night!!!  Yay!  I can be cheap with the best of you now!


----------



## cyre

threeboysmom said:


> I got my lightning last night!!!  Yay!  I can be cheap with the best of you now!



lightning rocks!! i love my lightning!


----------



## threeboysmom

Roo Rockers ,

I've posted an update about our Poker event this coming Tuesday night on our website.  Please read and let me know what you think.  

Thanks!


----------



## threeboysmom

Just a reminder that our *Poker/Plunder Event *is tonight.  I'll be inside the Royal Anchor Tavern on Port Royal at 8 pm EST.

We'll all need to jot down our gold amount before we begin playing as we will be presenting an award to the winner and the loser of this event.  We'll play for about an hour or so, then everyone should tally up and post their winnings on this thread so Petez can hand out the awards tomorrow.   

We will then head out on my boat for some plundering to finish out the evening until our fingers are too tired to shoot anymore 

_*And I want to thank my WONDERFUL guild members for hanging in there and sticking it out with me last night in order to get that French Scourge.  I know I was in a crabby mood, so thanks for your patience!!  I have the BEST guild evah!  *_


----------



## KrazyPete

I posted in our site forums but I'll copy it over here for the general public:

_Since I won't be able to be at "Poker at the Port" tonight, I went ahead and worked on some of my poker tasks this morning. Here are some things that I learned that may be helpful for some of you tonight.

Your task requires you to win a certain amount of gold. It will add up everytime you win but it will not count your losses against you. I don't know if this is true if you get caught cheating. I cheated 3 times this morning and was lucky enough not to get caught.

If you have multliple poker tasks on different quests you can complete them at one time. I had three and once I had won 150 gold all three of them were passed. Before you start you might want to pick up another poker task or two so that you can get them done at once.

The Poker task on the Black Pearl/Hendry Cutter quest is actually three parts. Once you win the NPC will send you back to the tables two more times. If several of you playing tonight are on that first poker task, then you all might be at it more than an hour to get everyone passed. Maybe consider getting one out of the way as practice for the event tonight._


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Before you start you might want to pick up another poker task or two so that you can get them done at once.



I just have the Black Pearl Poker task (the 3rd poker task).  Where can I find more poker tasks?


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> I just have the Black Pearl Poker task (the 3rd poker task).  Where can I find more poker tasks?



One of the tattoo quests on PR requires it. I think it's the the "Special Ink" quest. And Black Mack in the Rowdy Rooster will give you a poker and a blackjack task but the award is a cheat card. I don't know if you care about winning those.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I don't know if you care about winning those.


----------



## Barbday62

When you get the cutlass level 15 quest it requires 400 in Poker and 400 in Black Jack. I think the gun one did too. Arg...  I hate poker too.   The wins counted like Pete said but in Black Jack I didnt get the part I pitched in counted as win.  I bet 25 each time and win 50 but only counted as 25.    I dont  understand the cheating part?  Im afriad I'd get caught lol


----------



## KrazyPete

Barbday62 said:


> I dont  understand the cheating part?  Im afriad I'd get caught lol



We had a brief discussion on cheating beginning at post 432. 

From what I've read and what I've seen myself, the main trigger for the dealer to catch you at cheating is if the same card turns up on the table twice. So if you see a 3 of spades showing anywhere on the table or your hand, don't swap in another 3 of spades from your cheat cards. Even if you are careful you could still get caught cheating once the hidden cards are revealed.

I think I read once that if you swap in a card and another like it turns up before the end of the round, you can quick fold out to keep from getting caught.

If you get caught, you will lose your winnings and go to jail. You won't be groggy since you weren't knocked out. The dealer will take your winnings from the time you sat down at the table. You can protect what you have won by standing up from the table periodically.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> From what I've read and what I've seen myself, the main trigger for the dealer to catch you at cheating is if the same card turns up on the table twice. So if you see a 3 of spades showing anywhere on the table or your hand, don't swap in another 3 of spades from your cheat cards. Even if you are careful you could still get caught cheating once the hidden cards are revealed.



I've also read that if another player (including the 3 NPC's) holds the same card in their hand as your cheat card that that will trigger the dealer to accuse you of cheating.... so the more ppl playing at the table, the bigger the risk that your card will turn up somewhere during the game, whether placed out on the table or in someone's hand at the end of the round.

It's a huge risk since you have no idea what the other people are holding in their hands until the end of the game... and then it's too late!


----------



## threeboysmom

Barbday62 said:


> When you get the cutlass level 15 quest it requires 400 in Poker and 400 in Black Jack.



 

Just what are they trying to do to me???


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> I've also read that if another player (including the 3 NPC's) holds the same card in their hand as your cheat card that that will trigger the dealer to accuse you of cheating.... so the more ppl playing at the table, the bigger the risk that your card will turn up somewhere during the game, whether placed out on the table or in someone's hand at the end of the round.
> 
> It's a huge risk since you have no idea what the other people are holding in their hands until the end of the game... and then it's too late!



That's what I meant by "hidden" cards. The ones that are in play but you can't see (ie: the cards the other players/NPCs are holding).

It can be risky. You have to weigh the risk against the reward. If another player/NPC is bidding up the pot and you can swap a card to do something like turn two pairs into a full house, I'd go for it. The higher the bid goes the more players will fold out and you could win big.


----------



## Barbday62

Something so funny for me is when it asked me to play Black Jack I sat at a poker table about three rounds trying to figure out what is black jack. Then I found out it was just 21 and a different table lol.


----------



## KrazyPete

Barbday62 said:


> Something so funny for me is when it asked me to play Black Jack I sat at a poker table about three rounds trying to figure out what is black jack. Then I found out it was just 21 and a different table lol.



PINK! I found you a poker buddy!

(psst, Barb... Pink has a low tolerance for risk, just bluff every hand  )


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, after an hour of playing poker with my fellow guild members, I made exactly 5 gold... (at least I'm not in the red like someone.... )

CHEATERS!!!  

Grrrr....


----------



## tigressjewel

An hour of fun, and only 6 gold lost!!   *cough*cheaters*cough


----------



## Matty D

+209

I could have played it blind.


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> +209
> 
> I could have played it blind.



brag brag brag... just like in fireworks


----------



## tigressjewel

Matty D said:


> +209
> 
> I could have played it blind.



I'll buy you that special double eye patch then for next time!


----------



## bevgray

I won one hand.  Total loss:  182 gold.


----------



## threeboysmom

bevgray said:


> I won one hand.  Total loss:  182 gold.



Sorry!  Can't resist!


----------



## bevgray

Hey, at least I finally FOUND the board.  I"ve been defaulting to the old VMK board and couldn't figure out where the old threads were.  I knew about the move coming up but didn't realize it had taken place.  Now that I've found my way "home", I won't be so silent.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I think i came out the best, I didn't play, lol


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I think i came out the best, I didn't play, lol



At least you beat Jewel!   

Thanks to all the guild members that participated last night!  The four of us had a rockin' good time playing poker - Matty, Jewel, Jade, and myself.

Looks like Matty takes home the Winner's Award and Jade the LOSER'S Award   Petez is still working on these, but hopefully today you'll get a chance to see them.

After shutting Matty off at poker, we went out sailing for a great time of plundering - LOVE those Royal Chests! Jedi and Ladysouth and JD joined in with us to share in our booty!

Our next event is later this month after I return home from WDW  .  Watch for details for our upcoming *Pinky's Pirate and Princess Party*!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Looks like Matty takes home the Winner's Award and Jade the LOSER'S Award   Petez is still working on these, but hopefully today you'll get a chance to see them.



Matty and Jade have their "awards." They have been added to their member pages on our website.


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...Just what are they trying to do to me???


There is a poker technique that works pretty well when 2 or more players need to get past a poker task. However it takes some coordination; as you have to watch the quest track, chat box, and game all at the same time.

The basic technique is to raise at every point until all the NPCs fold and then all players fold except for the one that is supposed to win the hand. You do that until one persons quest task is done and then via chat that person tells the next that it is their turn to win.

Once a person gets near their maximum gold (65,000 at the moment) this technique also can work at "losing" some of that gold to a friend that could use it.


----------



## taz

KrazyPete said:


> Matty and Jade have their "awards." They have been added to their member pages on our website.



Very cool!


----------



## bevgray

Thanks Petez, I had a lot of fun and I like my prize very much.  Of course, since Matty is sitting on the bulk of our gold, we made him use his ship last night.  He who wins gets stuck with ship repairs.


----------



## BobRichmond

LittleMermaidsMom said:


> ...The PVP ship battle is in the works.... it was mentioned in a recent newsletter, but didn't say when it would be released.    Should be fun


Just for those that don't have test server access, this is the test server release notes from today:

*Release Notes - June 10 2008*
- Privateering has been added: 
-- Join either the French or Spanish factions as a mercenary and engage rival mercenaries in epic naval battles 
-- Launch your ship from the new islands of Isla De La Avaricia (Spanish) or Ile D'Etable De Porc (French), and you'll automatically be put into Privateering mode 
-- Please note: because it is a large, more complex feature, Privateering will stay on the Test Server for at least a few weeks, at which point it will move over to the live game.Thanks for your patience! 
-- Some new Privateering related loading screen hints have been added 
-- NPCs with glowing question marks above their heads are "helper NPCs" and will give advice in the same manner as quest dialog. You can find a couple of these NPCs on the privateering islands 

- Improved some quest dialog 
- The quest journal should now scroll when using your mouse's wheel 
- Fixed the radar. Townsfolk are green, players are blue, and enemies are red. 
- Updated the dx9 texture debugging 
- A fix for the ship repair panel not updating after repairing your ship 
- Fixed a bug that allowed the French/Spanish NPCs to respawn on their ship if it was taking too long to defeat all NPCs 
- Fixed a bug with the voodoo doll that would divide healing power among all attuned targets(including enemy NPCs) instead of only dividing it among attuned targets that are players


----------



## tigressjewel

KrazyPete said:


> Matty and Jade have their "awards." They have been added to their member pages on our website.



Those are really great!!  Nice job.


----------



## KrazyPete

BobRichmond said:


> Just for those that don't have test server access, this is the test server release notes from today



...which brings up a question I can't seem to find an answer for, how does one get access to these test servers?



taz said:


> Very cool!





tigressjewel said:


> Those are really great!!  Nice job.



It's sort of a mashup of graphics that other people made but... Thanks.


----------



## Matty D

KrazyPete said:


> Matty and Jade have their "awards." They have been added to their member pages on our website.



Woot, nice work!  When do I get my real gold?


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> Woot, nice work!  When do I get my real gold?



Ummm..... you got it last night? and much much more... 

Picking up Scarlet?   

Suppose Molly is next... So many female NPC's... so little time...(so says Roo Rocking Matty_D)


----------



## taz

While unlocking new weapons, I thought what do I want to do:

1. Level up all my weapons equally
2. Level up two weapons very high
3. Level up one weapon very high
4. Other


(if 2 or 3, what weapons?)


----------



## BobRichmond

KrazyPete said:


> ...which brings up a question I can't seem to find an answer for, how does one get access to these test servers?...


As quoted from the Feb. 8, 2008 news:

"Those players who participated in the Pirates Online Beta Test (phase 1 or 2) automatically have access to the Test server and can log in by clicking on the Pirates Online Test Launcher icon located on their desktop. If you have access, but still need to download the Test Launcher, please do so by using the appropriate link below. 

For PC, please click here. 
http://download.test.piratesonline.com/english/currentVersion/PotC-setup_TEST.exe

For Mac, please click here. 
http://download.test.piratesonline.com/english/currentVersion/PotC-setup_TEST.dmg

While we are not currently sending out any additional invitations to play on the Test server, we will be doing so in the near future, so stay tuned!"


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

BobRichmond said:


> Just for those that don't have test server access, this is the test server release notes from today:
> 
> *Release Notes - June 10 2008*
> - Privateering has been added:
> -- Join either the French or Spanish factions as a mercenary and engage rival mercenaries in epic naval battles
> -- Launch your ship from the new islands of Isla De La Avaricia (Spanish) or Ile D'Etable De Porc (French), and you'll automatically be put into Privateering mode
> -- Please note: because it is a large, more complex feature, Privateering will stay on the Test Server for at least a few weeks, at which point it will move over to the live game.Thanks for your patience!
> -- Some new Privateering related loading screen hints have been added
> -- NPCs with glowing question marks above their heads are "helper NPCs" and will give advice in the same manner as quest dialog. You can find a couple of these NPCs on the privateering islands
> 
> - Improved some quest dialog
> - The quest journal should now scroll when using your mouse's wheel
> - Fixed the radar. Townsfolk are green, players are blue, and enemies are red.
> - Updated the dx9 texture debugging
> - A fix for the ship repair panel not updating after repairing your ship
> - Fixed a bug that allowed the French/Spanish NPCs to respawn on their ship if it was taking too long to defeat all NPCs
> - Fixed a bug with the voodoo doll that would divide healing power among all attuned targets(including enemy NPCs) instead of only dividing it among attuned targets that are players


Woot!


----------



## threeboysmom

I cannot wait to schedule a Roo Rocking vs. Elite Dis ship combat event!

We're going to blow you all out of the water, LOL!  (or not....)


----------



## threeboysmom

For the Black pearl quest, I now have to dig up a severed arm...  what kind of a task is that?     ICK!!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> It's sort of a mashup of graphics that other people made but... Thanks.



So modest of you.  They're beautiful!!

You even got the font to match VMK's font!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Picking up Scarlet?
> 
> Suppose Molly is next... So many female NPC's... so little time...(so says Roo Rocking Matty_D)



Scarlet is not bad. There are a lot of hot NPC women in the game. If we can agree that Mrs. Swann is best "rendered" of them all then I would have choose Josie McReedy as a close second.

Sure, Scarlet is scantily clad and always hanging around outside the bar in Tortuga looking for the attention of any hapless sailor to stumble out of there. There is some comfort in knowing that she will always be there for you. But Josie, she's tending the bar over in Port Royal. A classy lady who knows how to put those drunks in their place. When I stop in to say, "hi" she often simply responds by saying, "I'm busy." But I enjoy the cat and mouse game with her so I'll be back.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Scarlet is not bad. There are a lot of hot NPC women in the game. If we can agree that Mrs. Swann is best "rendered" of them all then I would have choose Josie McReedy as a close second.
> 
> Sure, Scarlet is scantily clad and always hanging around outside the bar in Tortuga looking for the attention of any hapless sailor to stumble out of there. There is some comfort in knowing that she will always be there for you. But Josie, she's tending the bar over in Port Royal. A classy lady who knows how to put those drunks in their place. When I stop in to say, "hi" she often simply responds by saying, "I'm busy." But I enjoy the cat and mouse game with her so I'll be back.



Grrr....

KNOCK IT OFF YOU TWO!!


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> I cannot wait to schedule a Roo Rocking vs. Elite Dis ship combat event!...We're going to blow you all out of the water, LOL!  (or not....)


All I can say is there will be a great party going on the winning ship and another great party going on in jail after all the smoke clears.

I just wonder if the new PvP Ship Battles will have a boarding component (like for flags) or just the cannon battle.


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> For the Black pearl quest, I now have to dig up a severed arm...  what kind of a task is that?     ICK!!


If it is on Cangrejos, it always was a difficult task due to the large number of crabs and is more difficult with the added French undead there. If I remember correctly it also gets you cursed by voodoo, so a bit more killing will be required to clear that up.


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> If it is on Cangrejos, it always was a difficult task due to the large number of crabs and is more difficult with the added French undead there. If I remember correctly it also gets you cursed by voodoo, so a bit more killing will be required to clear that up.



Oh figures... 

I've been running around Cangrejos now for over 10 minutes.  Cannot find that arm anywhere!

Doesn't sound this is something I can do alone?  

ARG!!  Stupid stupid crabs got me while I was posting over here!  

CHEAP!!!


----------



## BobRichmond

KrazyPete said:


> ...Scarlet is not bad. There are a lot of hot NPC women in the game....Scarlet is scantily clad and always hanging around outside the bar in Tortuga looking for the attention of any hapless sailor to stumble out of there. There is some comfort in knowing that she will always be there for you.


Oh how we wish Scarlet WAS "bad"!!!  Or even Cassandra on Port Royal. 

However my eye was recently caught by Veronique Roux (the boatbuilder on Ile D'Etable De Porc). Her "attributes" were so enticing that I had to visit her again to get her name.


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...I've been running around Cangrejos now for over 10 minutes.  Cannot find that arm anywhere!...Doesn't sound this is something I can do alone?...


You went off line just after I got on, so I got a photo of the spot for you.


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Oh figures...
> 
> I've been running around Cangrejos now for over 10 minutes.  Cannot find that arm anywhere!
> 
> Doesn't sound this is something I can do alone?
> 
> ARG!!  Stupid stupid crabs got me while I was posting over here!
> 
> CHEAP!!!



I did this one last night. I fought the L20+ crabs and I didn't even need too. The task describes a rock formation on the "point" of the island. There are a couple of these. In both locations, the large crab was on the sand side of the rocks and the dig spot was on the grass side. So no encounters with big beasties or nasty undead required at all. You can follow the beach around the island and completely avoid most all of the enemies.


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> Oh how we wish Scarlet WAS "bad"!!!  Or even Cassandra on Port Royal.
> 
> However my eye was recently caught by Veronique Roux (the boatbuilder on Ile D'Etable De Porc). Her "attributes" were so enticing that I had to visit her again to get her name.



For crying out loud, not another?  Guys!!  FOCUS!!  This game is NOT about female NPC's and their so-called "attributes"!  Sigh......



BobRichmond said:


> You went off line just after I got on, so I got a photo of the spot for you.



Yeah, I was sitting at Panera Bread and my laptop battery died - I had just found the arm and had come over to post an ETA to my post... when the power went out on me.  But thanks for posting that pic!  I bet others will find that VERY handy when they get to that task in the quest.   



KrazyPete said:


> I did this one last night. I fought the L20+ crabs and I didn't even need too. The task describes a rock formation on the "point" of the island. There are a couple of these. In both locations, the large crab was on the sand side of the rocks and the dig spot was on the grass side. So no encounters with big beasties or nasty undead required at all. You can follow the beach around the island and completely avoid most all of the enemies.



Grrr... you always have it easy, don't you.  Go ahead, rub it in... Oh, that task?  I did it in 20 seconds with my eyes closed and no hands.....


----------



## KrazyPete

BobRichmond said:


> However my eye was recently caught by Veronique Roux (the boatbuilder on Ile D'Etable De Porc). Her "attributes" were so enticing that I had to visit her again to get her name.



Oh my, those pouty lips... Je pense que je suis dans l'amour!

I think the next guild event should be "Guys' Night." Who's up for a quick trip to Ile D'Etable De Porc? 

ETA: OMG! This chick builds boats?


----------



## threeboysmom

I have TOTALLY lost control of this thread!

Ahem!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> ETA: OMG! This chick builds boats?



We're taking MY boat out from now on!   


SOOOOO....... can we move back to the subject of pirates now?  

Not sure what we were talking about before... leveling up?  weapons?  quest tasks?


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> We're taking MY boat out from now on!
> 
> 
> SOOOOO....... can we move back to the subject of pirates now?
> 
> Not sure what we were talking about before... leveling up?  weapons?  quest tasks?



How about meeting  up with me and seeing if that friend request works?  


I have sunk at least ten Marauders and none have that diary or whatever you need for some quest!


----------



## BobRichmond

KrazyPete said:


> Oh my, those pouty lips... Je pense que je suis dans l'amour!...


Well I did glance at those lips for a while between my much longer glances at her gorgeous red hair and then down to her other "attributes". 


KrazyPete said:


> ...I think the next guild event should be "Guys' Night." Who's up for a quick trip to Ile D'Etable De Porc?...OMG! This chick builds boats?


Maybe guys versus wenches privateering night. Guys being on the French side of course and the wenches being on the Spanish side with the guy boatbuilder. Even if that doesn't pan out you know where I'll be landing in case of emergency boat repairs from now on.


----------



## Iris

We now take a break from our regularly scheduled vacation:


OMG, I don't know what is funnier.....the boys talking about the "attributes" of the female NPCs or Pink getting mad about it!!!


We now resume our scheduled vacation................


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> Well I did glance at those lips for a while between my much longer glances at her gorgeous red hair and then down to her other "attributes".



STOP IT!!  



Iris said:


> We now take a break from our regularly scheduled vacation:
> 
> 
> OMG, I don't know what is funnier.....the boys talking about the "attributes" of the female NPCs or Pink getting mad about it!!!
> 
> 
> We now resume our scheduled vacation................



Cruise!!  You go away on a trip, and the men turn into.... well, MEN!!


----------



## tigressjewel

Iris said:


> We now take a break from our regularly scheduled vacation:
> 
> 
> OMG, I don't know what is funnier.....the boys talking about the "attributes" of the female NPCs or Pink getting mad about it!!!
> 
> 
> We now resume our scheduled vacation................


LOL!!  Now I've got three things to entertain me, the boys drooling over women who barely speak and tell them to shove off, pink getting irritated.. and YOU stopping in the middle of vacation to post about it!!   

Soo.. what level is your cannon?


----------



## bevgray

I have my suspicions.  I was sailing with Shark Fellah and he told me to take the wheel.  I assumed it was because he knew I was a few hundred from leveling up and wanted to help me out.  Next thing I know, I'm chasing down a ship and no one is firing.  I ended up doing the broadside to the ship stern bit.  Got my level but methinks I was a ploy for him to go visit lady tavern keepers and ship building wenches.  At least I got some plunder for both of us.  

Thanks for letting me sail your lovely ship, Petez.  I didn't snag any cool treasure for us but got a nice little amount so the trip was worth it.  When you take back your avatar, you'll find yourself on Padres.

Cruise, I hope you have a grand time.


----------



## BobRichmond

tigressjewel said:


> ...Soo.. what level is your cannon?


Well mine is level 23 and I have a big barrel for balls  (oh the barrel can be bought once you reach a certain level and it holds more CANNON balls)!


----------



## KrazyPete

bevgray said:


> I have my suspicions.  I was sailing with Shark Fellah and he told me to take the wheel.  I assumed it was because he knew I was a few hundred from leveling up and wanted to help me out.  Next thing I know, I'm chasing down a ship and no one is firing.  I ended up doing the broadside to the ship stern bit.  Got my level but methinks I was a ploy for him to go visit lady tavern keepers and ship building wenches.  At least I got some plunder for both of us.
> 
> Thanks for letting me sail your lovely ship, Petez.  I didn't snag any cool treasure for us but got a nice little amount so the trip was worth it.  When you take back your avatar, you'll find yourself on Padres.
> 
> Cruise, I hope you have a grand time.



Sorry about that. Something came up at home and I had to leave. I thought that I said so before I left. I figured it was better to jump off the wheel and leave myself AFK on the deck than to just sign out.

I'm glad to hear you got the sailing level that you were after.


----------



## bevgray

I figured something of the sort.  All I saw was "why don't you take the wheel" but we had been firing at some ships so you're explanation may have scrolled off.  I appreciate you going AFK and letting me continue the run.  I'm just sorry I wasn't able to score some royal chests for some extra plunder.


----------



## KrazyPete

I started the new Father's Day quest this morning. It seems like it's a pretty quick and easy one but I couldn't finish it before I had to leave for work. The task I was on was to sink a Frigate or Galleon and it recommended using the crew feature to find some people to sail with (I presume because those boats aren't pushovers). The reward for that task was 500 notoriety points and something called "Temporary 2XP." At least, I think that was what is was called. I say someone running around Tortuga with a "2XP" icon over their head in the place where the "founders" icon usually appears.

So I'm guessing that it temporarily doubles all the experience points that you make. That a pretty cool reward. I wonder if anyone here has finished the quest and can tell me how long the 2XP lasts. Were there any other rewards for completing the quest?


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> LOL!!  Now I've got three things to entertain me, the boys drooling over women who barely speak and tell them to shove off, pink getting irritated.. and YOU stopping in the middle of vacation to post about it!!
> 
> Soo.. what level is your cannon?



   

Oh my gosh!  I LOVE MY GUILD MEMBERS!! 

Now where's the short bus?  

(Think our guild name should have been "Fruit Loops".  No, I'm not changing the title AGAIN...)


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I started the new Father's Day quest this morning. It seems like it's a pretty quick and easy one but I couldn't finish it before I had to leave for work. The task I was on was to sink a Frigate or Galleon and it recommended using the crew feature to find some people to sail with (I presume because those boats aren't pushovers). The reward for that task was 500 notoriety points and something called "Temporary 2XP." At least, I think that was what is was called. I say someone running around Tortuga with a "2XP" icon over their head in the place where the "founders" icon usually appears.
> 
> So I'm guessing that it temporarily doubles all the experience points that you make. That a pretty cool reward. I wonder if anyone here has finished the quest and can tell me how long the 2XP lasts. Were there any other rewards for completing the quest?



Oh cool!  A new quest!!  I know what we're doing tonight!


----------



## PrincessPaisley

KrazyPete said:


> I started the new Father's Day quest this morning. It seems like it's a pretty quick and easy one but I couldn't finish it before I had to leave for work. The task I was on was to sink a Frigate or Galleon and it recommended using the crew feature to find some people to sail with (I presume because those boats aren't pushovers). The reward for that task was 500 notoriety points and something called "Temporary 2XP." At least, I think that was what is was called. I say someone running around Tortuga with a "2XP" icon over their head in the place where the "founders" icon usually appears.
> 
> So I'm guessing that it temporarily doubles all the experience points that you make. That a pretty cool reward. I wonder if anyone here has finished the quest and can tell me how long the 2XP lasts. Were there any other rewards for completing the quest?




The 2XP lasts 3 hours. I beleive I also received 500 gold.

You don't have to sail around looking for a Galleon or Frigate, sinking a light galleon or frigate works too.


----------



## KrazyPete

PrincessPaisley said:


> The 2XP lasts 3 hours. I beleive I also received 500 gold.
> 
> You don't have to sail around looking for a Galleon or Frigate, sinking a light galleon or frigate works too.



So the question of the day is, what will everyone be spending their 3 double points hours doing? How will you be making the most of that time?


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> So the question of the day is, what will everyone be spending their 3 double points hours doing? How will you be making the most of that time?



STALKING!!   

Sigh.... those white shorts... 

Man, I had to chase Bronze.he all over the place! He would not stay still for me!


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> STALKING!!
> 
> Sigh.... those white shorts...
> 
> Man, I had to chase Bronze.he all over the place! He would not stay still for me!





Sorry Pink, he was running from you because he is already taken by ME!!!  LOL, no actually my boy is Will Turner so you can have Bronze!!!

Ok, off to Animal Kingdom................


----------



## taz

BobRichmond said:


> Well mine is level 23 and I have a big barrel for balls  (oh the barrel can be bought once you reach a certain level and it holds more CANNON balls)!



   



Haha, anyway im not sure when to do the quest....im afraid i will have to get off the computer during that time


----------



## BobRichmond

KrazyPete said:


> So the question of the day is, what will everyone be spending their 3 double points hours doing? How will you be making the most of that time?


Well I started sailing, then went to Kingshead for grenade and cutlass leveling, then finished sailing. Got level 37 notoriety and level 13 grenades from it.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Sorry Pink, he was running from you because he is already taken by ME!!!  LOL, no actually my boy is Will Turner so you can have Bronze!!!
> 
> Ok, off to Animal Kingdom................



Uhhh... actually Jewel already claimed Will as her own....as well as Big Phil.... 

Find another, Cruise.he!



BobRichmond said:


> Well I started sailing, then went to Kingshead for grenade and cutlass leveling, then finished sailing. Got level 37 notoriety and level 13 grenades from it.



Last night was a blur... What did I do?  I think I spent most of the three hours leveling up my cannon since I tend to do the sailing a lot when together with guild members.


----------



## taz

Im thinking about leveling my voodoo or cutlass way up....who knows.


I dont get to get on here whenever I want too


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> I dont get to get on here whenever I want too



You're not the only one 

Just a reminder to all fellow guild members that the battle screenshot contest ends TOMORROW, June 17th.  Make sure you get those screenshots in for a chance to win an iPod touch!


----------



## threeboysmom

Is anyone entering this besides me?  LOL!


----------



## threeboysmom

Just posted this on our website, but thought I'd post it here too.

Our next event is scheduled for *Friday, June 27*, at 8 pm EST.  Mark your calendars!

_I recently attended Mickey's Pirate & Princess Party and absolutely LOVED it! 

Here's my own version of the party, POTCO style 

This event will be a competition against the other DIS guild. Rocking our Roos will be on the Princess team (naturally) and the Elite DIS will be on the Pirate team.

The night will consist of a scavenger/treasure hunt in a race against the other team. Team members must stay together at all times and complete tasks in order and in the fastest time.

We will be getting our "bracelets" (to enter the party), participating in a parade, and watching fireworks as part of the event also.

On the day of the event, I will post more information on our DIS thread, including the list of scavenger hunt tasks for both guilds to access during the party.

Can't wait! See you all when I get back from the World! _


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> Just posted this on our website, but thought I'd post it here too.
> 
> Our next event is scheduled for *Friday, June 27*, at 8 pm EST.  Mark your calendars!
> 
> _I recently attended Mickey's Pirate & Princess Party and absolutely LOVED it!
> 
> Here's my own version of the party, POTCO style
> 
> This event will be a competition against the other DIS guild. Rocking our Roos will be on the Princess team (naturally) and the Elite DIS will be on the Pirate team.
> 
> The night will consist of a scavenger/treasure hunt in a race against the other team. Team members must stay together at all times and complete tasks in order and in the fastest time.
> 
> We will be getting our "bracelets" (to enter the party), participating in a parade, and watching fireworks as part of the event also.
> 
> On the day of the event, I will post more information on our DIS thread, including the list of scavenger hunt tasks for both guilds to access during the party.
> 
> Can't wait! See you all when I get back from the World! _




Uh oh...baseball tournament that weekend


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Just posted this on our website, but thought I'd post it here too.
> 
> Our next event is scheduled for *Friday, June 27*, at 8 pm EST.  Mark your calendars!
> 
> _I recently attended Mickey's Pirate & Princess Party and absolutely LOVED it!
> 
> Here's my own version of the party, POTCO style
> 
> This event will be a competition against the other DIS guild. Rocking our Roos will be on the Princess team (naturally) and the Elite DIS will be on the Pirate team.
> 
> The night will consist of a scavenger/treasure hunt in a race against the other team. Team members must stay together at all times and complete tasks in order and in the fastest time.
> 
> We will be getting our "bracelets" (to enter the party), participating in a parade, and watching fireworks as part of the event also.
> 
> On the day of the event, I will post more information on our DIS thread, including the list of scavenger hunt tasks for both guilds to access during the party.
> 
> Can't wait! See you all when I get back from the World! _



This sounds so awesome!!  You're so creative gf.  I hope  you have a really wonderful time in the world.  I wish we could have made it this week too.  Text me on Prop's phone.  

Oh, and be sure and  Tigger for me!


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> Text me on Prop's phone.



Uh.... do I have that number?  

Thanks, Jewel!  Wish you could be there with me too   Next trip!!


----------



## BenSharkswain

go to tailor store and buy some (Staff, plz don't have bug on this post)


----------



## tigressjewel

I'm so tired of looking for spots to dig.. grrr.  I finally found the stupid diamond for Bowdash and now I have to dig up a black chest inside a buried chest on Isla Congrejos.  This guy is beginning to annoy me.  I'm familiar with the severed arm dig spot, but I can't find another spot to dig.  Any tips?  Thanks!!


----------



## KrazyPete

tigressjewel said:


> I'm so tired of looking for spots to dig.. grrr.  I finally found the stupid diamond for Bowdash and now I have to dig up a black chest inside a buried chest on Isla Congrejos.  This guy is beginning to annoy me.  I'm familiar with the severed arm dig spot, but I can't find another spot to dig.  Any tips?  Thanks!!



I believe that I went back to the severed arm spot and dug there again. Actually, I think I dug there 3 or 4 times before I passed that task. once you gid just stand there for a minute, the spot will come back and you can dig until you find it.


----------



## BobRichmond

tigressjewel said:


> I'm so tired of looking for spots to dig...now I have to dig up a black chest inside a buried chest on Isla Congrejos...I'm familiar with the severed arm dig spot, but I can't find another spot to dig.  Any tips?...


There used to be 3 or 4 spots to dig on this island, but that was before the French undead showed up and I have not checked it since. In any case it seems most buried chests quests will take any dig spot on the location specified, but some you have to try multiple times. Also if an enemy hits you while you are digging it will usually halt the dig and you have to try again.

Will try to find some time later to get to Cangrejos and see if the other dig spots are still there. If so will take screen shots to show their locations.


----------



## tigressjewel

Thank you Pete and Out!  I did dig at the severed arm spot twice, and nothing, however I got interupted both times by a stupid crab.  I will go back and try it again later on, but I'll kill the crab before I dig.  Thanks!!   I'll be so happy to be done with Bowdash.. the guy irritates me. LOL


----------



## taz

A Caribbean Celebration
A recent shipment of goods from Europe has brought rumor of an interesting new invention -- fireworks! Legend has it that in addition to gunpowder, the pirates of the Far East invented these devices, which fill the skies with bright cascades of spark and light.

Celebrate with us July 3rd (starting around 6PM PT) until July 6th - in honor of the arrival of this new invention to the Caribbean. Fireworks start once stars light up the night sky. To watch them, find a spot on or near the shores of Port Royal, Tortuga, or Padres Del Fuego and enjoy the show


----------



## taz

For the Black Pearl Quest, I need to get six level 7+ things from a skeleton in the woods.

I couple weeks ago I got some skeletons and it changed it to that I have 2/6.


Now I get brigands, witchdoctors, pirates, and none work. I dont even get a "Not Found" or anything.

_Whats the problem?​_


----------



## BobRichmond

taz said:


> For the Black Pearl Quest, I need to get six level 7+ things from a skeleton in the woods....I couple weeks ago I got some skeletons and it changed it to that I have 2/6....Now I get brigands, witchdoctors, pirates, and none work. I dont even get a "Not Found" or anything...


When this has happened to me before (a while ago) a change of location where I was killing them fixed the problem. Governors Garden on Port Royal always worked for me. There are a couple of witchdoctors and pirates that pop up there that most always seem to work.


----------



## BobRichmond

BobRichmond said:


> There used to be 3 or 4 spots to dig on this island, but that was before the French undead showed up and I have not checked it since. In any case it seems most buried chests quests will take any dig spot on the location specified, but some you have to try multiple times. Also if an enemy hits you while you are digging it will usually halt the dig and you have to try again.
> 
> Will try to find some time later to get to Cangrejos and see if the other dig spots are still there. If so will take screen shots to show their locations.


Here is a link to a post on another website that has pictures of all the Cangrejos digsites. I just checked and all of them are still active. The second picture is from behind the undeads that can be found right on the sand beach.

http://www.savvypirates.com/forum/showpost.php?p=12806&postcount=9


----------



## Babypandaroo

I just did the severed arm part the other day. Took me forever to find it. Lucky for me i had a friend on the island so i was able to tp to him and look. now im getting documents for jack sparrow's pearl so i can get a pearl from him. I also managed to level up my sword,gun and doll all to level 10. the new gun is wicked.   So far in notoriety im at level 19.


----------



## tigressjewel

BobRichmond said:


> Here is a link to a post on another website that has pictures of all the Cangrejos digsites. I just checked and all of them are still active. The second picture is from behind the undeads that can be found right on the sand beach.
> 
> http://www.savvypirates.com/forum/showpost.php?p=12806&postcount=9



Thank you Out!  I finally got it.   Now that I'm rid of Bowdash, perhaps I'll go after those grenade supplies..


----------



## BobRichmond

tigressjewel said:


> ...Now that I'm rid of Bowdash, perhaps I'll go after those grenade supplies...


Even though Bowdash is a little annoying, wait till you have to get 100 bottles of rum for Gunner on Padres. Some people dislike the Smith on Driftwood quest that comes after that even more, but since I like sailing I rather enjoyed it. It also is the last quest to get people for the Black Pearl.

Be sure to take lots of friends with you when you have to go to Kingshead fort for the grenade barrels and crates. It also is good to know if you end up in jail (the jail for Kingshead is on Padres) before completing the task, the next time you enter the fort you can use the same barrels you previously used to finish the task.


----------



## threeboysmom

threeboysmom said:


> Just posted this on our website, but thought I'd post it here too.
> 
> Our next event is scheduled for *Friday, June 27*, at 8 pm EST.  Mark your calendars!
> 
> _I recently attended Mickey's Pirate & Princess Party and absolutely LOVED it!
> 
> Here's my own version of the party, POTCO style
> 
> This event will be a competition against the other DIS guild. Rocking our Roos will be on the Princess team (naturally) and the Elite DIS will be on the Pirate team.
> 
> The night will consist of a scavenger/treasure hunt in a race against the other team. Team members must stay together at all times and complete tasks in order and in the fastest time.
> 
> We will be getting our "bracelets" (to enter the party), participating in a parade, and watching fireworks as part of the event also.
> 
> On the day of the event, I will post more information on our DIS thread, including the list of scavenger hunt tasks for both guilds to access during the party.
> 
> Can't wait! See you all when I get back from the World! _



Bumping this because it's THIS Friday!  Make plans to be there..... (because we *really* need to beat the Elite's  )


----------



## threeboysmom

Thinking of changing the time to 9 pm EST so our Guildmaster can be in attendance.     Anyone have any objections?

Also, can you all find me in game or send me a pm or post if you're planning on coming or not.  It would be helpful to know ahead of time.

Thanks!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Thinking of changing the time to 9 pm EST so our *Guildmaster* can be in attendance.     Anyone have any objections?



As your guildmaster I order that everyone STOP calling me "Guildmaster!"


----------



## bevgray

Okay, I'll just start calling you "Sir Shark" instead.

Yes, I can be there at either 8 or 9 tomorrow night.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> As your guildmaster I order that everyone STOP calling me "Guildmaster!"



Mr. Guildmaster then...


----------



## Matty D

I can be there for about an hour.  Strip Krazy of his Guildmaster title, I still can't edit my guild profile!


----------



## KrazyPete

bevgray said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll just start calling you "Sir Shark" instead.





threeboysmom said:


> Mr. Guildmaster then...



Where's a moderator? I think I'm being harassed.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Maybe if it's ok with the Master of Guilds, we might put together a refugee of Disers team. how many are we up against from the Roo's?


----------



## KrazyPete

Matty D said:


> I can be there for about an hour.  Strip Krazy of his Guildmaster title, I still can't edit my guild profile!



Are you also not able to add comments to the post about the problem on the site homepage? Cruise was having the same problem and she's able to update her page now. If you can't make any edits or add comments anywhere in the site then you are having a different problem. If anyone else is still having the missing edit button problem please let me know.


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty says he hasn't been able to edit his page since you added the poker award.  Since you edited his page last, would that have something to do with it?  I remember having a similar problem when you edited something I had written on the site...MR. GUILDMASTER


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Matty says he hasn't been able to edit his page since you added the poker award.  Since you edited his page last, would that have something to do with it?  I remember having a similar problem when you edited something I had written on the site...MR. GUILDMASTER



Insolence will get you demoted quickly Officer Pink.


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> I can be there for about an hour.  Strip Krazy of his Guildmaster title, I still can't edit my guild profile!



When you say an hour.... do you mean you can play from 6-7 your time?  We moved the time to 6 PT (9 EST) 



tinkabellspirate said:


> Maybe if it's ok with the Master of Guilds, we might put together a refugee of Disers team. how many are we up against from the Roo's?



Houston, we have a problem...

Yeah, just saw the Elite guild doesn't have enough members to compete against us.  

We're probably going to have about 6 participants tomorrow evening.  So I guess we can open this up to the first 6 DIS pirate players that want to take on the Roo Rockers, heh


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> We're probably going to have about 6 participants tomorrow evening.  So I guess we can open this up to the first 6 DIS pirate players that want to take on the Roo Rockers, heh



Where will they put their trophy if they win?


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Where will they put their trophy if they win?



How much work have you already put into these awards?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

You were wondering, pink

We have about 60 guild members, but only about 4 were active this week


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> How much work have you already put into these awards?



Not funny. Somebody's guild it getting a daggum trophy!


----------



## Matty D

threeboysmom said:


> When you say an hour.... do you mean you can play from 6-7 your time?  We moved the time to 6 PT (9 EST)



Yes, I'll be there from 6 to 7ish.


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> As your guildmaster I order that everyone STOP calling me "Guildmaster!"



*Bloodthirsty Guildmaster!!!!!*


----------



## tigressjewel

Thank goodness I saw this in time!!  Busy week here.. I need some pirate time!  I will be there at 9.  Count me in.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Any details for tonight?


----------



## KrazyPete

Iris said:


> *Bloodthirsty Guildmaster!!!!!*



Ah, I did say that any title was ok if it had "bloodthirsty" in it didn't I? Clever girl, using my own words against me.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Not funny. Somebody's guild it getting a daggum trophy!



You'd better rush home then PRONTO and make sure we win!!



Matty D said:


> Yes, I'll be there from 6 to 7ish.



Yay!



tigressjewel said:


> Thank goodness I saw this in time!!  Busy week here.. I need some pirate time!  I will be there at 9.  Count me in.



Yay again!


So as it stands now, it looks like there are 6 Roo Rockers participating:

Pink
Petez
Jade
Cruise
Matty
Jewel

And 4 DIS'ers participating:

Cat
Goofy
Tinkspirate
Super

Anymore? I do have to say that numbers won't make much of a difference in this type of an event, so don't sweat it. You actually will be able to move faster with 4 than with 6 since you have to stay together at all times.

I'll be posting details in a bit here... Stay tuned!


----------



## threeboysmom

Wow, how the heck did my post get buried up at #560?  I just posted NOW - it should be the very last post?


----------



## threeboysmom

It did it again!!!!

What the heck???

I give up


----------



## KrazyPete

Would you like to know what you are playing for tonight? 

Fun... yes
Pride... yes yes!
Bragging Rights... yes yes yes!!

AND... *The soon to be coveted "Pinky's Pirate and Princess Party" trophy!*






Yes the winning guild will get to display this symbol of their superiority somewhere on their web site. That is... until the next party when ownership of the trophy goes back up for grabs!


----------



## bevgray

Capitaine Bloodythirsty Guildmaster, SUH.  Very nice trophy indeed.

I can update my page on our web site so you don't need to rebuild mine.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

KrazyPete said:


> Would you like to know what you are playing for tonight?
> 
> Fun... yes
> Pride... yes yes!
> Bragging Rights... yes yes yes!!
> 
> AND... *The soon to be coveted "Pinky's Pirate and Princess Party" trophy!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the winning guild will get to display this symbol of their superiority somewhere on their web site. That is... until the next party when ownership of the trophy goes back up for grabs!


I am guaranteeing a win for the Disers


----------



## threeboysmom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> I am guaranteeing a win for the Disers



Oh no you don't, that trophy is MINE!


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Another guarantee here, sorry Pink.


----------



## threeboysmom

Here we go....  

*Pinky's Pirate and Princess Party* 

*TONIGHT at 9 pm EST *

Princess Team  - Roo Rockers

Pirate Team  - Elite DIS and other DISe'rs

******************************************

Here are my rules:  

Everyone will gather on the Tortuga dock at 9 pm EST (I am on the *BARILA* ocean server).  We will “crew up” at that time into dividing teams – Pirates vs. Princesses.  When everyone is ready, I will announce the start, and may the fun begin!

Stay “crewed up” – makes it easier for the team to stay together and to communicate. If someone crashes, don’t forget to crew them again.

Decide ahead of time who will take screenshots and post them on DIS in order to win

GuildMaster (or other appointed person) must keep track of the team  – you must stay together at all times!

Everybody must regroup before advancing to next task – if a team member gets sent to jail, you must wait for them to join you again before moving on (crashes and "real life" taking over are the exceptions).

No tonics or healing permitted!

No bugging while sailing! (if you don’t know what this means, ignore)

Teleporting between islands IS allowed!


*************************************


And.....  here are the tasks that need to be completed in order and in the fastest time possible.  It's a race against the other team - first to finish all tasks and post all three screenshots on THIS thread wins that beautifully designed award by Petez.  

1) All participants need “bracelets” to enter the   First task will require all members of the team to race to any tattoo parlor and get key tattoos (cost 100) put on their left or right arms as our party bracelets.  

2) Once everyone has their "bracelets", all members must gather together and dance the jig on Tortuga’s dock

3) Convince at least 2 strangers to join you in this roo-rocking dance – *SNAP A PIC!*!

4) Visit Mercedes Corazon on Padres – everyone shout, “Matty & Mercedes sitting in a tree!” (yeah I can be immature at times, lol)

5) Kill (3) Stumps on Cutthroat Island

6) Convince a stranger on any island to run and jump into the water!

7) _Parade_ – Disney may parade by land, but as pirates, we parade by sea.  All guild members must jump off the big main dock on Port Royal and swim completely around the island once, climbing back on the same dock to dry.  Then everyone must jump into the same ship and parade from Port Royal to Padres circling the island completely before docking.  If you sink, you must start again. 

8) Visit Josie McReedy on Port Royal – everyone shout “Pete is buying!”

9) Kill (3) Raiders on Padres

10) Visit Big Phil on Tortuga – everyone shout, “Cruise is a chicken!”

11) Convince a stranger to say, “I rock my roos!!” – *SNAP A PIC!*

12) Visit Bronze John on Driftwood Island – everyone shout “Pink rocks!” (yeah well.... it's my party  )

13) _Fireworks_ – Light up the night sky with colorful streaks of fire and fury and exploding ship timbers by sinking 3 skeleton ships (no bugging allowed!)

14) _Closing Party _– Put on your dancing shoes for a roo-rocking dance party held in the jail of your choice – how you actually get everybody there is up to you  – *SNAP A PIC!*

15) First team to post all THREE pictures on the “Rocking our Roos” DIS thread wins a specially-designed award from Petez to be placed on your guild’s website to commemorate this special event.


*************************************

It’s helpful if you keep the DIS boards up in the background in order to reference the tasks easily (or print them out ahead of time)

I will keep the DIS open and will check periodically for questions as you progress through the tasks.

Think that just about covers it.  Any questions before we begin?


----------



## thesupersmartguy

threeboysmom said:


> Here we go....
> 
> 
> Think that just about covers it.  Any questions before we begin?



I have one, is Lily going to be there?


----------



## threeboysmom

thesupersmartguy said:


> I have one, is Lily going to be there?



Who? My dog?  She follows me around in SmallWorlds (when she listens... grrr... stupid dog)


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Here we go....
> 
> 
> Think that just about covers it.  Any questions before we begin?



Aww.. there are no tasks dedicated to me!!  But it sounds really really fun, I can't wait!!!  Thank you for putting it all together gf.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Yes, a few questions...

What if we can't get tattoos? (I havent gotten my 30 days yet)
What if my mother kicks me off of the computer?


----------



## threeboysmom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Yes, a few questions...
> 
> What if we can't get tattoos? (I havent gotten my 30 days yet)
> What if my mother kicks me off of the computer?



Oh.  Can only paying members get tattoos?  I had no idea...

If you get kicked off by Mom, that would be considered a crash   Your team will go on without you.


----------



## threeboysmom

Man, this DIS time is messing me all up!  I'm a half hour behind the rest of you when I post.... Grrrr.....


----------



## thesupersmartguy

threeboysmom said:


> Who? My dog?  She follows me around in SmallWorlds (when she listens... grrr... stupid dog)



Nah, not your dog, MY anime eye bff Lily.


----------



## threeboysmom

thesupersmartguy said:


> Nah, not your dog, MY anime eye bff Lily.



Eh... she doesn't listen either


----------



## threeboysmom

I an on the *Barila* ocean server.  I'll head to the Tortuga dock a few minutes before 9 EST to meet up with everyone.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

chat not working...


----------



## KrazyPete




----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

KrazyPete said:


>



I didn't see any of that chat 

This all goes back to when I entered the wrong birthdate on VMK

I remember I had trouble with the Con.act us


----------



## thesupersmartguy

I'm here, but can't find anyone.


----------



## ShadowKittyKat




----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

ShadowKittyKat said:


>



WOOTASTIC!

I'm sorry I couldn't figure it out in time to help 

Oh well, maybe next time when I "turn 13" in Disney's eyes


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

WOOT!! That was fun...nice pics Shadow


----------



## thesupersmartguy

Sorry I came in so late all, maybe next party I will make it in at the start. I did have fun though


----------



## tigressjewel

So how did the swim go??


----------



## threeboysmom

WOW!!!!!!   Great pictures!  And CONGRATULATIONS!!

You TOTALLY smoked us!  We just finished up with the "parade" NOW!

That swim killed us!  LOL!   

You have earned the beautiful trophy that Petez designed (not sure whose website to put it on...)?  AND you're earned our RESPECT!  Holy cow... I'm still shaking my head.  Good work!

I so wanted to get to the task where everyone shouts, "Pink rocks!"  Didn't even come close


----------



## KrazyPete

Wow, you guys are awesome 

We got hung up on that swim around Port Royal. Half of us got a bug that made the island break into random floating triangles. We all managed to get around it though. Well, we ended up a Josie's place. So if I'm going to quit. I'm quitting right here.

I'm buying!


----------



## threeboysmom

ShadowKittyKat said:


>



GASP!!!!

I just read the chat on this pic!  SILLY NAME FOR A GUILD ????  The nerve of him!! He needs a good kick in the roos, I think...


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

OK I just noticed this and it's pretty odd but in the second pic the guy is saying "i rock my roos !" and in the text history on the bottom left it says "i rock my roos ?" don't know why that happened but maybe it was just a bug and just pointing that out.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I'm buying!


----------



## ShadowKittyKat

threeboysmom said:


> GASP!!!!
> 
> I just read the chat on this pic!  SILLY NAME FOR A GUILD ????  The nerve of him!! He needs a good kick in the roos, I think...



Haha I don't think he was talking to us he was a long way off


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Maybe next time I'll be 13 in disney's eyes

Oh well

GG TEDers!


----------



## taz

I thought that was funny last night when Pink said "What is that yellow thing sticking out of your chin"


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

btw, I wasn't dancing because I tped to Shadow to see where they were


----------



## cyre

aww looks like fun! I"ll have to get in on the next event!


----------



## cyre

ooops double posted... my sorries.!


----------



## threeboysmom

Any Roo Rockers available for a late night swim?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I'm here, I'll join you.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Oh well I must have missed you, I logged in and you must have logged off.


----------



## threeboysmom

Fireworks on the Caribbean starting tomorrow night at 9 pm EST - Don't forget!

I'm hoping to be on the dock of Padres if any of my guild members want to join me


----------



## threeboysmom

Oh, I just remembered....

The Pirate & Princess Party award - is that going to be put on the new Elite DIS guild website?  

Has anyone asked LittleMermaidsMom what she wants done with the award? (heh, if she doesn't want it, I'll take it!)

I think I deserve an award for all that stump killing that went on last night.  I was totally stumped out by the end - but I leveled my doll up twice! It felt like the old days of VMK when I'd play pirates on double days for hours until my hand/wrist were cramping...  

It was great fun making the guys run!


----------



## LittleMermaidsMom

threeboysmom said:


> Has anyone asked LittleMermaidsMom what she wants done with the award? (heh, if she doesn't want it, I'll take it!)




This award goes on our website, right?  I'm afraid I'm not very "saavy" when it comes to upkeeping the website  Someone might have to take over those duties.

Pete, you mentioned you could make a website for us...is this something that we can update?  Since Dude is leaving, I don't think we'll be able to update our current website.

Thanks!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

LittleMermaidsMom said:


> This award goes on our website, right?  I'm afraid I'm not very "saavy" when it comes to upkeeping the website  Someone might have to take over those duties.
> 
> Pete, you mentioned you could make a website for us...is this something that we can update?  Since Dude is leaving, I don't think we'll be able to update our current website.
> 
> Thanks!



If Dude would give me his password for the site, I suspose I could

HTML code isn't that hard, is it?


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> If Dude would give me his password for the site, I suspose I could
> 
> HTML code isn't that hard, is it?



Nevermind...........................................................


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> Me and you could run the site. If we posted we could put our name under the post.



we dont post on website

we update it


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> we dont post on website
> 
> we update it



 ....................................UGH............................................


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, how about this (and I'm totally going over Pete's head right now, LOL) BUT...

How about Pete makes you all a website similar to our Roo Rocker site.  ALL OF YOU will have administration rights to update and add to the site and just play around with it.  This is how our site has been run and it works beautifully (so far... unless someone messes with the color and changes it from pink to blue... then there's going to be war).

If for some reason that creates a problem for your guild and you all aren't playing cooperatively, Pete can lock down administrative rights on the site and grant them solely to the guildmaster - Mermaid (or someone else in the guild that wants sole responsiblity for the site).


----------



## threeboysmom

Wait wait wait a minute!  I just realized that this is taking place on OUR thread!  Get on your own thread, boys, and duke out this website stuff!   

This thread was originally created to talk about CLOTHES, not HTML!


----------



## KrazyPete

LittleMermaidsMom said:


> This award goes on our website, right?  I'm afraid I'm not very "saavy" when it comes to upkeeping the website  Someone might have to take over those duties.
> 
> Pete, you mentioned you could make a website for us...is this something that we can update?  Since Dude is leaving, I don't think we'll be able to update our current website.
> 
> Thanks!



Yes. I can set you up with a website and your guild members can each have an account. You can assign editting priviledges to some or all of them so they can update the site. No HTML is required. You even set certain pages so they can only be seen by people who are logged in. That way you can have private areas in the site that are only visible to your guild members.

Setting up a test site only take me about twenty minutes. If you want to play with it I can put something up off of our domain for now. Ours is RockingOurRoos.com


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

KrazyPete said:


> Yes. I can set you up with a website and your guild members can each have an account. You can assign editting priviledges to some or all of them so they can update the site. No HTML is required. You even set certain pages so they can only be seen by people who are logged in. That way you can have private areas in the site that are only visible to your guild members.
> 
> Setting up a test site only take me about twenty minutes. If you want to play with it I can put something up off of our domain for now. Ours is RockingOurRoos.com


Wow thats nice


----------



## taz

That would be cool.

I wish we had one big guild


----------



## taz

That part of your guild page where it says guild members is sweet!

Awesome Idea!


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

How about our guilds get together for a fireworks viewing event? We could meet at Port Royal on July 3rd at 9PM (Eastern) on a server TBA


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Here's that bug I talked about in game pink:


----------



## Babypandaroo

Hey im about to get on pirates now as my other pirate miressa and she doesn't have a crew or guild. Can i join someones crew?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Hey pete, on your site, do you have to write everything, or is there a "wizard" that does it?


----------



## threeboysmom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> How about our guilds get together for a fireworks viewing event? We could meet at Port Royal on July 3rd at 9PM (Eastern) on a server TBA



Sounds great, Goofy!  I'm not sure I'll be home, but I will try!  I had originally planned to meet at Padres, but Port Royal works too!   



GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Here's that bug I talked about in game pink:



Ah!    What is it with me and boats?    I usually fall off boats... that picture I guess I'm falling in one!  I think I've fallen off pirate boats more often than anyone in game.  If I get too close to the wall, boom, I'm in the water....  Swim, Pink swim!  See Pink swim?   



Babypandaroo said:


> Hey im about to get on pirates now as my other pirate miressa and she doesn't have a crew or guild. Can i join someones crew?



Just to clarify, a crew is only temporary.  Once you log off or get sent to jail (heh), the crew no longer exists.  

Guilds are more or less permanent (although you can quit at anytime).  There are two main guilds on the DIS - the Elite Dis and the Roo Rockers.


----------



## threeboysmom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Hey pete, on your site, do you have to write everything, or is there a "wizard" that does it?



You have the option - Petez used pre-set forms, although he did play with the design and format a bit to tailor it to our liking.  He _eventually_ (hint hint) will get around to using full html code to customize our background/design and anything else we may want to change or add...  But for now, he just hasn't had a lot of time to play with it.  Sigh, way too much pirate playing in my opinion...


----------



## taz

Oh wow. I tried creating a forum from scratch, Guess how that worked


----------



## Iris

Thanks Matty, Pink, Jewel for the numerous Boss Battle attempts.  I thought it was pretty neat to sail that ship.  Matty, not sure what happened during your run---all i know was that I was getting my butt kicked while I was trying to shoot those ships.    

I may try that again soon, but I might have to level up some of those weapons!  She is such a slacker


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Thanks Matty, Pink, Jewel for the numerous Boss Battle attempts.  I thought it was pretty neat to sail that ship.  Matty, not sure what happened during your run---all i know was that I was getting my butt kicked while I was trying to shoot those ships.
> 
> I may try that again soon, but I might have to level up some of those weapons!  She is such a slacker



From MY perspective, it was Matty and me running around kicking butt while you and Jewel just leisurely knelt at the cannons popping away in ignorant bliss.  But not popping fast enough because we sank! Your fault! 

Heh, let's do it again!!!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Although I'm not high enough level sounds like you guys had some fun, sorry I missed it. I had the pleasure of cutting grass for two hours yesterday afternoon and I was dead tired after.


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Although I'm not high enough level sounds like you guys had some fun, sorry I missed it. I had the pleasure of cutting grass for two hours yesterday afternoon and I was dead tired after.



Jedi, if you don't get on POTCO and do some leveling up soon, the guild girls are SOOOOOOO going to kick some serious butt in the Babes vs. Boys Battle event coming up!   

On the other hand, maybe you'd better sit back on that sofa, put your tired feet up, and have another bon-bon


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> Jedi, if you don't get on POTCO and do some leveling up soon, the guild girls are SOOOOOOO going to kick some serious butt in the Babes vs. Boys Battle event coming up!
> 
> On the other hand, maybe you'd better sit back on that sofa, put your tired feet up, and have another bon-bon



Yea I'm probably going to get my butt kicked. The second option is sounding a lot better  Less work! It's difficult to level up on basic access. I need to input my free 30 day code so I can complete some quest!


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> From MY perspective, it was Matty and me running around kicking butt while you and Jewel just leisurely knelt at the cannons popping away in ignorant bliss.  But not popping fast enough because we sank! Your fault!
> 
> Heh, let's do it again!!!





Hmm, I just remember getting hit over and over again while I was shooting my cannons.  Guess Jewel and I were working to sink those ships while you and Matty had a tea party with the guards, LOL.


----------



## bevgray

Well phooey.  Missed the fun again.


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...a crew is only temporary.  Once you log off or get sent to jail (heh), the crew no longer exists...


If I am not mistaken  being sent to jail (one exception below) does not delete a crew as long as you do not log off or disconnect.

The exception is that a crew in the boss battle will cease to exist after that battle - win or lose.


----------



## cyre

BobRichmond said:


> If I am not mistaken  being sent to jail (one exception below) does not delete a crew as long as you do not log off or disconnect.
> 
> The exception is that a crew in the boss battle will cease to exist after that battle - win or lose.



Pretty sure you're correct...as many times as I've been sent to jail...


----------



## Iris

bevgray said:


> Well phooey.  Missed the fun again.



Not to worry girlfriend, I know we are going to try it again.  We are doing it "just for fun" on my daughter's character.  She doesn't want to pass until she gets her staff.


----------



## Matty D

Matty flexes mightily.


----------



## threeboysmom

Pink dances a jig.

(Love those flex faces, Matty!)


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> If I am not mistaken  being sent to jail (one exception below) does not delete a crew as long as you do not log off or disconnect.
> 
> The exception is that a crew in the boss battle will cease to exist after that battle - win or lose.



You're right! (gosh, I hate saying that to a man...)

I was noticing I was losing my crew everytime I went to jail but it was because it was the Boss Battle.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Esmeralda has decided to use my forum, but we are still interested in your website if that's ok


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

9 Eastern on PADRES DEL FUEGO!

All Dis Members may attend!

And yes, I'm making a new account just for tonight so that I can actually talk! 

(I hate how July and June both look the same "rotfl2

Server: Jamigos


----------



## taz

Just Wondering how many people you have in your guild?


----------



## taz

I Understand if the Answers is "No" Petez (or does only pink call you petez?)
but could you make that guild site and I can try around with it?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> I Understand if the Answers is "No" Petez (or does only pink call you petez?)
> but could you make that guild site and I can try around with it?



Just an observation I've made of you...

You really want to take control of our website, don't you?


----------



## Iris

Matty D said:


> Matty flexes mightily.



And where might Matty be this fine afternoon?


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Just an observation I've made of you...
> 
> You really want to take control of our website, don't you?



Nope, I just want to see what it is like to make a site like RoR has. I am really impressed by theirs.


No worries


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> Nope, I just want a role. I also just want to test making a forum out a little.
> 
> 
> No worries



Test making a forum?

I love invisionfree.com

That's what I used for tedf.ne1.net


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Test making a forum?
> 
> I love invisionfree.com
> 
> That's what I used for tedf.ne1.net


I tried that site yesterday. I was more wondering about the RoR site


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> I tried that site yesterday. I was more wondering about the RoR site



Well, don't use freewebs.com because it writes everything for you


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Well, don't use freewebs.com because it writes everything for you



Huh? We should get this back on TED thread


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> Huh? We should get this back on TED thread



Uh, don't make me get my whip out!

(or should that be lightsaber...)


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> And where might Matty be this fine afternoon?



Flexing... what else?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> Uh, don't make me get my whip out!
> 
> (or should that be lightsaber...)



Isn't it in Austrailia still?


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> Just Wondering how many people you have in your guild?



We have 12 - a nice number in my opinion  

We do have two MIA's though... call out the troops!!

But the other 10 members are very active, we've become quite close in our guild, which was our main goal from the start 

Eventually, we may open it back up to a few more memberships... but right now we're sitting tight.


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> We have 12 - a nice number in my opinion
> 
> We do have two MIA's though... call out the troops!!
> 
> But the other 10 members are very active, we've become quite close in our guild, which was our main goal from the start
> 
> Eventually, we may open it back up to a few more memberships... but right now we're sitting tight.



Thats what I want in the other guild. 15 at the maximum members but no one seems to listen.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> Thats what I want in the other guild. 15 at the maximum members but no one seems to listen.



Nobody seems to listen to you because you are not the GM...

Everyone BUT you is saying "The more, the merrier"


----------



## threeboysmom

BOYS!!!!  Grrr....


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Nobody seems to listen to you because you are not the GM...
> 
> Everyone BUT you is saying "The more, the merrier"



And you wonder why I'm not in it?

 And I am  not going to be fighting on someone elses thread.


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> You're right! (gosh, I hate saying that to a man...)...


If it makes you feel better just think of me as a boy toy. I have come to enjoy that job!


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> If it makes you feel better just think of me as a boy toy. I have come to enjoy that job!



Heh, I bet you do!


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> BOYS!!!!  Grrr....



 Love that picture!  And Pink is right!!  Take the argument elsewhere.  Thank you, and have a nice day!


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> Love that picture!  And Pink is right!!  Take the argument elsewhere.  Thank you, and have a nice day!



Guess you quieted them down!

So........ what new clothes have you bought lately?


----------



## taz

If I may post here with a question, where is this severed arm? I've tried every dig spot.


----------



## cyre

taz said:


> If I may post here with a question, where is this severed arm? I've tried every dig spot.



as far as i know you can use the same dig spot over and over again...


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Guess you quieted them down!
> 
> So........ what new clothes have you bought lately?



 Have you been spying on me?  I was in the clothing shop just today as a matter of fact!  Whats really bad is that I now have teleport to 4 islands, and all those shops to choose from.  Can you say island hopping shopping trip??  Whats with the limit on number of clothes you can have though?  I'm really not into that at all!


----------



## bevgray

I found some very nice boots on Cuba and a new vest the other day.


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> Have you been spying on me?  I was in the clothing shop just today as a matter of fact!  Whats really bad is that I now have teleport to 4 islands, and all those shops to choose from.  Can you say island hopping shopping trip??  Whats with the limit on number of clothes you can have though?  I'm really not into that at all!



I HATE that they limit the clothes!  I'm constantly having to sell something I only wore once just to buy something else!  Then I change my mind and re-buy it back.... So not fair!  I'll never own a war ship in this game like my hero Cruise 



bevgray said:


> I found some very nice boots on Cuba and a new vest the other day.



Woot!  

Must... have.... new.... boots...


*And now to have your attention:*

*Our Treasure Tuesday event is being held tonight at 8 pm EST.  Hope you all can join us!  The more the merrier!! (and the less I have to shoot, lol)  *


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> *And now to have your attention:*
> 
> *Our Treasure Tuesday event is being held tonight at 8 pm EST.  Hope you all can join us!  The more the merrier!! (and the less I have to shoot, lol)  *



I'm so IN!!  See ya then


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> I HATE that they limit the clothes!  I'm constantly having to sell something I only wore once just to buy something else!  Then I change my mind and re-buy it back.... So not fair!  I'll never own a war ship in this game like my hero Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!
> 
> Must... have.... new.... boots...
> 
> 
> *And now to have your attention:*
> 
> *Our Treasure Tuesday event is being held tonight at 8 pm EST.  Hope you all can join us!  The more the merrier!! (and the less I have to shoot, lol)  *



Sorry I am confused.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> Im not going to be there.



Isn't it only for their guild? They didn't post it on our thread


----------



## tinkabellspirate

And then why would they be the rocking roos if no ED2  showed up to rock them?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> I HATE that they limit the clothes!  I'm constantly having to sell something I only wore once just to buy something else!  Then I change my mind and re-buy it back.... So not fair!  I'll never own a war ship in this game like my hero Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> Woot!
> 
> Must... have.... new.... boots...
> 
> 
> *And now to have your attention:*
> 
> *Our Treasure Tuesday event is being held tonight at 8 pm EST.  Hope you all can join us!  The more the merrier!! (and the less I have to shoot, lol)  *



I had posted a question about this on our website. What does this event consist of?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

tinkabellspirate said:


> And then why would they be the rocking roos if no ED2  showed up to rock them?


----------



## bevgray

Provided the internet gods cooperate, I'll be there too.


----------



## KrazyPete

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I had posted a question about this on our website. What does this event consist of?



It consists of sailing around, hopefully with a captain who has full treasure sense, hunting the big boats for their royal chests. It's all about collecting as much gold as we can in a short period of time.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

KrazyPete said:


> It consists of sailing around, hopefully with a captain who has full treasure sense, hunting the big boats for their royal chests. It's all about collecting as much gold as we can in a short period of time.



Are TEDers allowed to join?


----------



## tigressjewel

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I had posted a question about this on our website. What does this event consist of?


Hey jedi!  I think basically we're just going to plunder our weasly guts out!!  
One of our guild members with high treasure sense is going to take the biggest boat we can find and we're going to shoot.. steal.. shoot steal.. etc.. dock.. repair.. then start again.  Should be a nice payday


----------



## taz

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> Isn't it only for their guild? They didn't post it on our thread



Oh sorry....I thought that was the TED thread.


----------



## threeboysmom

Yes, sorry guys.  This event was for our guild only.  A ship can only hold so many crew members, and the game can only hold so much lag going on on one ship 

Well, we didn't plunder as much booty as we thought, LOL!  Ah, but what's a guild event without spending at least some of our time rocking our roos in jail. 

Thanks all for participating!  Love you all!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> Yes, sorry guys.  This event was for our guild only.  A ship can only hold so many crew members, and the game can only hold so much lag going on on one ship
> 
> Well, we didn't plunder as much booty as we thought, LOL!  Ah, but what's a guild event without spending at least some of our time rocking our roos in jail.
> 
> Thanks all for participating!  Love you all!



It was fun thanks!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Yes, sorry guys.  This event was for our guild only.  A ship can only hold so many crew members, and the game can only hold so much lag going on on one ship
> 
> *Well, we didn't plunder as much booty as we thought, LOL!*  Ah, but what's a guild event without spending at least some of our time rocking our roos in jail.
> 
> Thanks all for participating!  Love you all!



I'm going to put an "Understatement of the Year" award on your member page. It was something like 40 minutes and two trips to jail before we plundered our first royal chest.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> Yes, sorry guys.  This event was for our guild only.  A ship can only hold so many crew members, and the game can only hold so much lag going on on one ship
> 
> Well, we didn't plunder as much booty as we thought, LOL!  Ah, but what's a guild event without spending at least some of our time rocking our roos in jail.
> 
> Thanks all for participating!  Love you all!



NP, maybe next event


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I'm going to put an "Understatement of the Year" award on your member page. It was something like 40 minutes and two trips to jail before we plundered our first royal chest.



GUYS' FAULT!!!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> GUYS' FAULT!!!



I seem to remember a couple of *girls* suggesting that we all "live on the edge!"


----------



## bevgray

Yes, I recall that too and no, I wasn't one of them.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I seem to remember a couple of *girls* suggesting that we all "live on the edge!"






OK, ok... you managed to shut me up real good 

There has to be something else I can blame on the guys...


----------



## Cardinal

Hey, is there still room to join the guild?


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

Cardinal said:


> Hey, is there still room to join the guild?



They're holding their guild at the current membership, but you can join The Elite Dis


----------



## KrazyPete

Cardinal said:


> Hey, is there still room to join the guild?



Goofy's right. It was decided a while back to hold at about a dozen active members. It's been a good number. I'd say there's a real good chance that we will open it back up again but for right now we're just trying to get to know each other and help one another level up.


----------



## taz

KrazyPete said:


> Goofy's right. It was decided a while back to hold at about a dozen active members. It's been a good number. I'd say there's a real good chance that we will open it back up again but for right now we're just trying to get to know each other and help one another level up.



Just wondering what the age thing was again? (16 or 18)?


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> Just wondering what the age thing was again? (16 or 18)?



It's an adult guild... 18 and up


----------



## tinkabellspirate

threeboysmom said:


> It's an adult guild... 18 and up



So you must be saying yer rated Arrr!


----------



## threeboysmom

tinkabellspirate said:


> So you must be saying yer rated Arrr!



Just saying we're a bunch of old farts


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> I seem to remember a couple of *girls* suggesting that we all "live on the edge!"




Ok....guilty!  Yet it was my big ol' ship that sank twice and needed repairs.  I only live on the edge on my own ship.  I don't dare sink anybody else's.  Not sure what you all did after I left but I still like living on the edge!!!!  What's life without a little excitement and chance?


----------



## Iris

Oh and Pink, Jewel and Jade............you will never guess what I saw when I worked at our golf outing?

AN ENTIRE GROUP OF RED HATS!!!!!

I tired to snap a picture with my camera phone but it didn't come out very well.  

I was dying of laughter..............


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Ok....guilty!  Yet it was my big ol' ship that sank twice and needed repairs.  I only live on the edge on my own ship.  I don't dare sink anybody else's.  Not sure what you all did after I left but I still like living on the edge!!!!  What's life without a little excitement and chance?



Uh..... uh...... uh....

(we wimped out shortly after you left...)

PETE'S IDEA!!!  I just go along with whatever our Guildmaster wants.... 



Iris said:


> Oh and Pink, Jewel and Jade............you will never guess what I saw when I worked at our golf outing?
> 
> AN ENTIRE GROUP OF RED HATS!!!!!
> 
> I tired to snap a picture with my camera phone but it didn't come out very well.
> 
> I was dying of laughter..............



Oh my gosh!!  I am so laughing!!     

CAN YOU HEAR ME, CRUISE.HE?  CAN YOU HEAR ME????


----------



## threeboysmom

.........Jade, Cruise, and Jewel.....


----------



## bevgray

No comment.


----------



## cyre

oh my. ROFL


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> .........Jade, Cruise, and Jewel.....



Do you actually know who any of them are? 

Or is it a google picture.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

threeboysmom said:


> Just saying we're a bunch of old farts


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> .........Jade, Cruise, and Jewel.....


   
OH mygosh!!  I'm cracking up!!  I love the lady on the left(guess that would be Jade), looking at the purple feather boa like its going to come to life or something!!  And the lady on the right (guess thats me) with a peaceful smile even though she has no clue!!  Cruise our fearless captain of course!


----------



## tigressjewel

OHH.. I almost forgot that I had this picture of you Pink.  You're fabulous darling!


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> OH mygosh!!  I'm cracking up!!  I love the lady on the left(guess that would be Jade), looking at the purple feather boa like its going to come to life or something!!  And the lady on the right (guess thats me) with a peaceful smile even though she has no clue!!  Cruise our fearless captain of course!



Yeah... I had to give Cruise the mic to go with her big... well you know 

"LIVE ON THE EDGE, GIRLS, LIVE ON THE EDGE!"   



tigressjewel said:


> OHH.. I almost forgot that I had this picture of you Pink.  You're fabulous darling!



Princess Pink 

Umm.... I am SO not a red hat lady.  You have to be at least 55 and I'm not even half way there yet!!

ETA:  What's up with that thing behind her?  Looks like a machine gun.  Don't say one word about my sunglasses or I'll blow your stinking head off!


----------



## cyre

threeboysmom said:


> Yeah... I had to give Cruise the mic to go with her big... well you know
> 
> "LIVE ON THE EDGE, GIRLS, LIVE ON THE EDGE!"
> 
> 
> 
> Umm.... I am SO not a red hat lady.  You have to be at least 55 and I'm not even half way there yet!!
> 
> ETA:  What's up with that thing behind her?  Looks like a machine gun.  Don't say one word about my sunglasses or I'll blow your stinking head off!



looks like one of those 'easy grabbers' for when u can't reach something up high, but of course... those red hats, they know how to get things done... so a machine gun, well, very likely.  

we have a group of them that frequent the theatre I work at, they're quite a group!


----------



## KrazyPete

I know she's not going to like it but I can't help but think of Cruise everytime I see one of those Red Hat Club trinkets for sale.


----------



## threeboysmom

cyre said:


> looks like one of those 'easy grabbers' for when u can't reach something up high, but of course... those red hats, they know how to get things done... so a machine gun, well, very likely.
> 
> we have a group of them that frequent the theatre I work at, they're quite a group!



OH!  

Easy grabber = machine gun!!    Yeah, don't let Pink fight in the army!  Stinking gun!!  It's broken!  

Things all start to look the same when you get to be my.... oh nvm 



KrazyPete said:


> I know she's not going to like it but I can't help but think of Cruise everytime I see one of those Red Hat Club trinkets for sale.



UH OH!!!!!!!


----------



## threeboysmom

Do we need to rename our guild AGAIN?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

We saw two of them in the airport on our way back home from our recent WDW trip. The must have had a convention or something.


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> Do we need to rename our guild AGAIN?


   Red Hat Rowers


----------



## Iris

tigressjewel said:


> OHH.. I almost forgot that I had this picture of you Pink.  You're fabulous darling!



OMG!!        Pink you look simply fabulous!  Those sunglasses are soooo you! And yes, what is up with that machine gun?



> KrazyPete
> I know she's not going to like it but I can't help but think of Cruise everytime I see one of those Red Hat Club trinkets for sale.



Yeah you had better watch out, I might have to steal Pink's little machine gun and get you boy!



> Yeah... I had to give Cruise the mic to go with her big... well you know


Careful dear, I have full ramming speed on my ship and might have to take you out!


DEFINITELY LIVE ON THE EDGE LADIES.............

PS-if 55 is the actual age, then I am also a ways off from that group (sighs in relief!)


----------



## bevgray

Well, at least I don't wear purple boas.


----------



## Iris

bevgray said:


> Well, at least I don't wear purple boas.



I feel the need to change my pirate outfit to purple and red...............

PS Jade-what was with downtown on Thursday?  Her orientation got cut short because nobody had air conditioning in the buildings.  Something about a water line that cools the systems down that was cut.  We literally roasted!!!!!


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> Red Hat Rowers



Ooooo I LOVE it!   



Iris said:


> OMG!!        Pink you look simply fabulous!  Those sunglasses are soooo you! And yes, what is up with that machine gun?



It's not a machine gun! Cyre says it's an "easy grabber"  so watch it Boa Girl before I pluck that thing right off from around your neck.



Iris said:


> PS-if 55 is the actual age, then I am also a ways off from that group (sighs in relief!)



Surrrre you are, dah-ling 

HOW THE HECK DID WE GET ON THE SUBJECT OF THE RED HAT SOCIETY???


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> HOW THE HECK DID WE GET ON THE SUBJECT OF THE RED HAT SOCIETY???



Pete started it.


----------



## KrazyPete

I was going to remind you all that it's not nice to talk about the Red Hat Ladies when they don't have a representative here to defend them. but I see that Cruise has checked in here now.


----------



## bevgray

No idea.  I was at home nursing a bad knee.  Some of the lines in downtown are very old though.  We really need to try to get together next time you're here.

Also, is anyone going to the September Pin meet at Disney World this year?  I'm finally going to be able to make it.


----------



## cyre

bevgray said:


> No idea.  I was at home nursing a bad knee.  Some of the lines in downtown are very old though.  We really need to try to get together next time you're here.
> 
> Also, is anyone going to the September Pin meet at Disney World this year?  I'm finally going to be able to make it.



my friend is trying to pin me down to going to it....




...



ok bad joke.  if i can swing it at work, i am trying to get there.  will be at the parks this weekend though!


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> I was going to remind you all that it's not nice to talk about the Red Hat Ladies when they don't have a representative here to defend them. but I see that Cruise has checked in here now.



Oh, you are an evil, evil little man and I now must hurt you...........





> bevgray
> We really need to try to get together next time you're here.
> 
> Also, is anyone going to the September Pin meet at Disney World this year? I'm finally going to be able to make it.
> Yesterday 03:42 PM



I am almost 100% that we will have many many opportunities to get together as I plan on going to every stinking business trip they have there to visit my girl.  We need to exchange some digits 

Ah the pin meet..........after the very first pin I went to in 2000 I never went to another.  If any of you went, you might recall the 4 hour lines for the merchandise-ugh-never again.  And then there was the breakfast that so many people crashed because they were not checking for the proper identification.  I loved the merchandise but I can't afford it.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> I was going to remind you all that it's not nice to talk about the Red Hat Ladies when they don't have a representative here to defend them. but I see that Cruise has checked in here now.



!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO laughing!!        

Score one for Petez!

OK... I'm about to test Pirates again after changing a few settings on my new laptop per Petez's suggestions.  AH!  I'm so scared it won't work.  I might cry   Well....here goes nothing....

ETA:  Oh my gosh!  It WORKED!!  Now I could cry with relief!  Thank you Petez! You're a lifesaver!!!!!


----------



## bevgray

Yeah I recall the early ones too, Cruise.  However, my various pin buddies assure me that the big September event is much better these days.

Yes, we definitely need to exchange digits.

Hope your lovely girl enjoyed her orientation, in spite of the heat.


----------



## threeboysmom

A reminder that our _Babes vs. Boys _guild event is scheduled for next Friday at 8 EST.  I would like to know in advance who can make it so I can begin to work out the teams.

Depending on number, I may open this up to the Elite as well , but we'll play it by ear for now.

So who's in for some booty kicking?  

Oh, it would be helpful if you posted your name AND your current level (yeah, I know I can look it up on the Roos website, but I'm too lazy right now...)


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> A reminder that our _Babes vs. Boys _guild event is scheduled for next Friday at 8 EST.  I would like to know in advance who can make it so I can begin to work out the teams.
> 
> Depending on number, I may open this up to the Elite as well , but we'll play it by ear for now.
> 
> So who's in for some booty kicking?
> 
> Oh, it would be helpful if you posted your name AND your current level (yeah, I know I can look it up on the Roos website, but I'm too lazy right now...)



TED is dead I think.


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> TED is dead I think.



What makes you say that?  Goofy and Esmerelda seem to still be around.... I forget who else was in that guild.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

taz said:


> TED is dead I think.



TED is not dead, and it would be less dead if more people in the guild were more active

Don't worry, it will build up when more people find the DIS


----------



## threeboysmom

GoofyWaterCoaster said:


> TED is not dead, and it would be less dead if more people in the guild were more active
> 
> Don't worry, it will build up when more people find the DIS



The problem is (and we are encountering this too) if your members are on basic, they are not going to be as devoted to the game.  And that makes sense.

To reach the level of commitment that you want for your guild, you really need members that are going to pay for the game (including yourself, Goofy... what happens when you go as far as you can...I guarantee your interest will wane)

I see this in our guild - those that are on premium membership are playing pirates pretty much every day on a regular basis.  Those that are on basic.... well we hardly ever seem them anymore.

You also need members that are going to check into the DIS on a daily basis (or other message board).  You NEED a main place to stay connected outside the game or the guild will fizzle pretty fast.

Active Guild member = Premium service and regular DIS member (meaning they at least sign in on a daily or regular basis)..... in my humble opinion


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> What makes you say that?  Goofy and Esmerelda seem to still be around.... I forget who else was in that guild.



Not dead but slowing a little. Although goofy is doing a great job with the forums it sounds.


----------



## taz

threeboysmom said:


> The problem is (and we are encountering this too) if your members are on basic, they are not going to be as devoted to the game.  And that makes sense.
> 
> To reach the level of commitment that you want for your guild, you really need members that are going to pay for the game (including yourself, Goofy... what happens when you go as far as you can...I guarantee your interest will wane)
> 
> I see this in our guild - those that are on premium membership are playing pirates pretty much every day on a regular basis.  Those that are on basic.... well we hardly ever seem them anymore.
> 
> You also need members that are going to check into the DIS on a daily basis (or other message board).  You NEED a main place to stay connected outside the game or the guild will fizzle pretty fast.
> 
> Active Guild member = Premium service and regular DIS member (meaning they at least sign in on a daily or regular basis)..... in my humble opinion



Some members in your guild are on basic?

I think there are really  four at the maximum, that log on everyday on Pirates  in TED.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> The problem is (and we are encountering this too) if your members are on basic, they are not going to be as devoted to the game.  And that makes sense.
> 
> To reach the level of commitment that you want for your guild, you really need members that are going to pay for the game (including yourself, Goofy... what happens when you go as far as you can...I guarantee your interest will wane)
> 
> I see this in our guild - those that are on premium membership are playing pirates pretty much every day on a regular basis.  Those that are on basic.... well we hardly ever seem them anymore.
> 
> You also need members that are going to check into the DIS on a daily basis (or other message board).  You NEED a main place to stay connected outside the game or the guild will fizzle pretty fast.
> 
> Active Guild member = Premium service and regular DIS member (meaning they at least sign in on a daily or regular basis)..... in my humble opinion


I have hit the max on everything except for Notoriety (that takes forever on basic), pistol (takes forever), and voodoo (still forever)

I'm waiting on Yavn. I will pay after yavn gives me my code


taz said:


> Not dead but slowing a little. Although goofy is doing a great job with the forums it sounds.



Thanks


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> Some members in your guild are on basic?
> 
> I think there are really  four at the maximum, that log on everyday on Pirates  in TED.



Well that's not too bad then.  We run about 6 members that log in pretty much every day.


----------



## threeboysmom

threeboysmom said:


> A reminder that our _Babes vs. Boys _guild event is scheduled for next Friday at 8 EST.  I would like to know in advance who can make it so I can begin to work out the teams.
> 
> Depending on number, I may open this up to the Elite as well , but we'll play it by ear for now.
> 
> So who's in for some booty kicking?
> 
> Oh, it would be helpful if you posted your name AND your current level (yeah, I know I can look it up on the Roos website, but I'm too lazy right now...)



OK.......  looks like Pink is battling.... Pink!  Ought to be a real interesting battle 

Nobody is in on this?  Perhaps my original message got buried in the Red Hat Society take-over with machine guns and easy grabbers...

And just to clarify, it's NEXT Friday, July 25th, not THIS Friday.  I wasn't too clear on that....

Please dont' make me fight myself!  I'm scared!


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Please dont' make me fight myself!  I'm scared!



Just to be absolutely clear about this, there is no swimming involved. Right?


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Just to be absolutely clear about this, there is no swimming involved. Right?




LOSERS HAVE TO SWIM AROUND PORT ROYAL!


----------



## taz

Is it just ROR?


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> Is it just ROR?



Well since I'm not getting a good response (just me and Pete so far), then I'm thinking I may open this up to any pirate DIS'er.. but I'll let you know.


----------



## GoofyWaterCoaster

threeboysmom said:


> OK.......  looks like Pink is battling.... Pink!  Ought to be a real interesting battle
> 
> Nobody is in on this?  Perhaps my original message got buried in the Red Hat Society take-over with machine guns and easy grabbers...
> 
> And just to clarify, it's NEXT Friday, July 25th, not THIS Friday.  I wasn't too clear on that....
> 
> Please dont' make me fight myself!  I'm scared!


If you do invite TEDers, I won't be there  

WDW


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Well since I'm not getting a good response (just me and Pete so far), then I'm thinking I may open this up to any pirate DIS'er.. but I'll let you know.



Me too.. I plan to have perfect attendance to all guild events.


----------



## taz

What day of the week is it again?


----------



## bevgray

I've been having a wretched time with doctor stuff and haven't been gaming at all the last few days. 

Still very interested in your event, Pink, especially since it's next Friday instead of tomorrow.  Hopefully, I can game some this weekend.  

See you all later.


----------



## threeboysmom

bevgray said:


> I've been having a wretched time with doctor stuff and haven't been gaming at all the last few days.
> 
> Still very interested in your event, Pink, especially since it's next Friday instead of tomorrow.  Hopefully, I can game some this weekend.
> 
> See you all later.



Aww, Jade.  I had no idea you were having such a bad time of it.  I've been missing you on pirates lately.  

As of now, it's...

Pink
Pete
Jewel
Matty
Cruise
Jade
Lady (possibly... she hates pvp)

Boys are TOAST unless we can get Out to join 

Hope you feel better soon, Jade!

ETA:  I practiced crew battle with Pete last night.  Oh yeah, baby.  Took him out 2 out of 3 games.    ( I think... well, I know I was winning!)  Until he began playing dirty - taunting me while battling and throwing dirt in my face and then running away when his health got low.... CHEAP!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Sadly I will not be able to join you all. I'll be in Destin, Florida on the beach!


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...Boys are TOAST unless we can get Out to join...


My work schedule is in such a state of flux right now that I would not be able to commit to being there till the day before. However at the moment it looks like I will NOT be able to be there, because I will be working.

Does this mean that the event is open to non-Roos now?


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> My work schedule is in such a state of flux right now that I would not be able to commit to being there till the day before. However at the moment it looks like I will NOT be able to be there, because I will be working.
> 
> Does this mean that the event is open to non-Roos now?



Aww, rats.  Was so hoping you could be there.  

We girls so totally rock our roos on pirates.... we sadly need some competition, heh


----------



## threeboysmom

Well, I hate to do this, but I'm going to postpone our event for the time being.  I just haven't been feeling up to planning such a complicated event right now.  I'm sorry.

I'd like to suggest an alternative for this Friday.

My mom, Ladysouth, is at her boss battle and would like help passing it.  So how about this Friday we get together for some boss battling instead.  

And then, when we're all sick and tired of going to jail, we can all follow Matty to Kingshead to level up our lowest weapons, heh.


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Well, I hate to do this, but I'm going to postpone our event for the time being.  I just haven't been feeling up to planning such a complicated event right now.  I'm sorry.
> 
> I'd like to suggest an alternative for this Friday.
> 
> My mom, Ladysouth, is at her boss battle and would like help passing it.  So how about this Friday we get together for some boss battling instead.
> 
> And then, when we're all sick and tired of going to jail, we can all follow Matty to Kingshead to level up our lowest weapons, heh.


 
Thats perfectly fine with me.  JD will be happy to hear that too.  He wants to participate, but he's got a friend coming to spend the night on friday, so was unsure if he could do it.  Wow!!  Ladysouth at boss battle already??  I'm so impressed!!  I'll be happy to lend a hand.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Quick question, What level is this boss battle? And when you beat him does the game end or you keep playing on?


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> Thats perfectly fine with me.  JD will be happy to hear that too.  He wants to participate, but he's got a friend coming to spend the night on friday, so was unsure if he could do it.  Wow!!  Ladysouth at boss battle already??  I'm so impressed!!  I'll be happy to lend a hand.



Yeah, my mom is a power player.  You don't mess with her 

How many grandmothers have their own Wii and Playstations, LOL!    But my boys love her to death for it.  She's the best grandmother a boy could ask for


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Quick question, What level is this boss battle? And when you beat him does the game end or you keep playing on?



The "boss battle" is the very last task on your Black Pearl story quest.  You can look in your journal to see how far you have gone in the quest.  I know I'm at 67% done and I've been working faithfully at it since April (although not at a MADDENING pace like some others in our guild...).

You can continue on leveling up your notoriety and your weapons, but you won't have the Black Pearl story quest to work on anymore once you finish.  Word is that Disney is putting together another story quest to be released this summer.  Hoping to get the Black Pearl done before I start on that one.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> The "boss battle" is the very last task on your Black Pearl story quest.  You can look in your journal to see how far you have gone in the quest.  I know I'm at 67% done and I've been working faithfully at it since April (although not at a MADDENING pace like some others in our guild...).
> 
> You can continue on leveling up your notoriety and your weapons, but you won't have the Black Pearl story quest to work on anymore once you finish.  Word is that Disney is putting together another story quest to be released this summer.  Hoping to get the Black Pearl done before I start on that one.



Thanks Pink, I"ll have to take a look at how far I'm at. I know it can't be that far along in the quest.


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Thanks Pink, I"ll have to take a look at how far I'm at. I know it can't be that far along in the quest.



I'm sure.... since you don't sign in enough 

--kick kick--


----------



## Iris

I am up for boss!  Works for me.

However did your mommy get further along than you when she started way after you Pinky?  LOL

By the way, I am on small worlds right now with none other than Rush!!!!!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Iris said:


> I am up for boss!  Works for me.
> 
> However did your mommy get further along than you when she started way after you Pinky?  LOL
> 
> By the way, I am on small worlds right now with none other than Rush!!!!!



I told him about it this morning while chatting 
Even though I'm not signed on to it, haha.


----------



## Iris

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I told him about it this morning while chatting
> Even though I'm not signed on to it, haha.



Yeah what is up with that?  He found me but then he told me you had not signed up yet.  Get cracking boy............


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> I am up for boss!  Works for me.
> 
> However did your mommy get further along than you when she started way after you Pinky?  LOL
> 
> By the way, I am on small worlds right now with none other than Rush!!!!!



Hush it, Cruise face!  I'm very methodical 

Aww... I'm jealous.  Rush!  Where has he been?  Did you give him grief about going AWOL on us Roo Rockers???


----------



## bevgray

Doctor stuff is getting a bit nasty so I'm not going to be able to help our Lady.  Sorry guys, but I may not be on very often for the next few weeks until we get this medical stuff sorted out.

I'll log on when I can.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

bevgray said:


> Doctor stuff is getting a bit nasty so I'm not going to be able to help our Lady.  Sorry guys, but I may not be on very often for the next few weeks until we get this medical stuff sorted out.
> 
> I'll log on when I can.



Best wishes! I hope all works out ok!


----------



## tigressjewel

bevgray said:


> Doctor stuff is getting a bit nasty so I'm not going to be able to help our Lady.  Sorry guys, but I may not be on very often for the next few weeks until we get this medical stuff sorted out.
> 
> I'll log on when I can.


My thoughts are with you Jade.. hope things improve soon!!  Miss you in pirates.


----------



## threeboysmom

bevgray said:


> Doctor stuff is getting a bit nasty so I'm not going to be able to help our Lady.  Sorry guys, but I may not be on very often for the next few weeks until we get this medical stuff sorted out.
> 
> I'll log on when I can.



Aww, Jade.  Miss sailing with you!  

I'll be praying for you!  Keep in touch when you can!


----------



## Iris

bevgray said:


> Doctor stuff is getting a bit nasty so I'm not going to be able to help our Lady.  Sorry guys, but I may not be on very often for the next few weeks until we get this medical stuff sorted out.
> 
> I'll log on when I can.



Aww girlie, just get better and take care of yourself.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Matty D

bevgray said:


> Doctor stuff is getting a bit nasty so I'm not going to be able to help our Lady.  Sorry guys, but I may not be on very often for the next few weeks until we get this medical stuff sorted out.
> 
> I'll log on when I can.



Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## KrazyPete

bevgray said:


> Doctor stuff is getting a bit nasty so I'm not going to be able to help our Lady.  Sorry guys, but I may not be on very often for the next few weeks until we get this medical stuff sorted out.
> 
> I'll log on when I can.



No problem. My Pirate Doll has maxed out Heal and Cure!


----------



## threeboysmom

Yay!  Ship Privateering is out!!

Cruise and I went out on the French side for a while - didn't do so well, LOL.    Anyways, I saw that you can repair your own ship (after about 4-5 sinkings)   but we're not getting the green circles in order to repair.  We see the holes.... run over them and around them... but no green circle.  

Anyone else encountering this?  Based on the other ships' good health and our own ship sinking a lot, it seems we're the only one having this problem?

Are we possibly missing something that we need to do first?


----------



## Iris

i still think there are a great deal of bugs with the update.  I went back out and when I finally was able to repair my ship, it was fully repaired.  When you and I went out together and i clicked on the green circle, it stopped short of repairing the entire ship.

I am sure there will be more bugs as the day wears on.


----------



## threeboysmom

For kicks, I went back and began re-reading this thread. Got all the way up to page 15 and couldn't take it anymore.  Wow, Cruise, were we lame or WHAT?!    

I swear, we have to be the fruitiest pirates ever to land in the Caribbean 

ETA:  Since I'm now level 30, I have my very own "easy grabber" in game! Woot!


----------



## threeboysmom

GUILD EVENT - 8 pm EST Tonight!

Don't forget, we'll be getting together as a guild tonight to help my Mom through her Boss Battle (gee, guess I'd better call her today and see if she's even around, LOL!!)

Afterwards, we can either head to Kingshead with Matty's little secret  or we can crew up and engage in some French fighting.

_J'espère que vous tous pouvez le faire! Voir-vous ce soir!_


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> GUILD EVENT - 8 pm EST Tonight!
> 
> Don't forget, we'll be getting together as a guild tonight to help my Mom through her Boss Battle (gee, guess I'd better call her today and see if she's even around, LOL!!)
> 
> Afterwards, we can either head to Kingshead with Matty's little secret  or we can crew up and engage in some French fighting.
> 
> _J'espère que vous tous pouvez le faire! Voir-vous ce soir!_




There is an entire discussion about the kingshead "bug" on the pirate fan forum.  Although rather complicated, it is well worth doing.


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> For kicks, I went back and began re-reading this thread. Got all the way up to page 15 and couldn't take it anymore.  Wow, Cruise, were we lame or WHAT?!
> 
> I swear, we have to be the fruitiest pirates ever to land in the Caribbean
> 
> ETA:  Since I'm now level 30, I have my very own "easy grabber" in game! Woot!




Fruity?  Speak for yourself---I just dance to my own drummer  

This morning I finally had a chance to do a decent SvS battle without all the lag that you get later in the day.  A crew is really a must if you don't want to sink over and over again and a War Frigate is the ship of choice.

I broke down and purchase a war frigate:  The Savage Queen

My crew and I did not sink once!!!  I had two crew members working the front cannons with lightning, fire and fury.

All I need now is a War Sloop and I will have the complete set of War Ships.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> There is an entire discussion about the kingshead "bug" on the pirate fan forum.  Although rather complicated, it is well worth doing.



Yeah, it's complicated all right, LOL!  Matty demonstrated it to me the other night.  I think I need another demonstration.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> All I need now is a War Sloop and I will have the complete set of War Ships.



Fruity??  Ah yup!  

What happened to clothes shopping on the beautiful island of Padres? You're no fun 

ETA:  Think your location ought to change to "Last seen at the Boatwright buying every boat I can get my hands on!"

A girl can never have enough ships???  That just DOESN'T sound right to me, Cruise!  

Clothes, yes!  Shoes, yes!  Chocolate, yes!  SHIPS?????


----------



## threeboysmom

Some things I learned about this Ship Privateering from the pirate forum...


*Repairing at Sea:*

*You can only repair when NO ONE is at the helm!  Anyone can repair as long as no one is sailing.* 

Repair Spots - on every ship there will be 3 repair spots. One in the back, One toward the left, and the last toward the right. On the ship HUD you will see a picture of a triangle to the left with 3 green bars each bar corresponds to a repair spot on the ship. The bar behind the triangle (also the smallest bar) is the Back repair spot, the bar on the right is the right repair spot, and the one on the left is the left repair spot. 

Now to choose which to repair you want to repair the one with the least health so if you right side is gone completely you want to repair the right side repairing the left or back would be pointless. 

To repair just go to the piles of wood, like i explained earlier there is one on the left one on the right and one in the back, and press SHIFT you guy will pull out a hammer and start banging on the wood depending on how much damage depends on how long it will take to repair. 

*If you are repairing and someone takes the wheel then you will stop repairing.*


*Inflicting Damage:*

You may notice that using a strong cannon will only deal a small amount of damage this is because of Ship PvP's Inner/Outer hull. 

The Outer hull is strong hitting it with cannons will do little damage however this hull is a protective layer or "Shield" and once down is when you hit the hardest 

The Inner hull is the weak point once you brake the outer hull sinking the ship is easy just aim for the broken areas. *If you hit the inner hull your cannons will do Maximum Damage to the ship. *

Do not worry if your strongest cannons do little damage to the opposing ship this is most likely because you are hitting the outer hull as soon as you break through though you cannons will do maximum damage


----------



## KrazyPete

Here's a link to the Ship PvP guide on another forum:

PiratesOnlineForums.com: Ship PvP

It's a good read.


----------



## threeboysmom

And.... just bc my post is now getting buried...

Guild Event tonight at 8 pm EST!  

See previous post of mine somewhere on page 51.... sigh (yeah, I'm too lazy to link....)


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Here's a link to the Ship PvP guide on another forum:
> 
> PiratesOnlineForums.com: Ship PvP
> 
> It's a good read.



Ah yes, that would have been the EASIER way to do things, lol!  

But I went through and picked out the important stuff and saved everyone some work


----------



## Iris

I'm telling ya, I look incredibly tired after I have repaired that ship.  It looks like we are all pirate slaves doing the most difficult labor of the ship.  

I just get exhausted watching myself repair.....stroke, stroke, stroke, stroke......


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> I just get exhausted watching myself repair.....stroke, stroke, stroke, stroke......



Go grab another bon bon, dear. I know it's a "tough day" out there on the high seas 

Think I'm going to put my feet up and watch an aerobics video now


----------



## threeboysmom

Woot!  We got my mom through Boss Battle tonight!  Our very first Roo Rocker to completely finish the Black Pearl quest!  

Thanks to ShadowCat for her awesome steering abilities (better than mine... "you're going the wrong way, Pink!")  

And a big thanks to my guild members and their furious cannon skills - Petez, Cruise, Matty, and Jewel!

Love you guys!


----------



## tigressjewel

That was so much fun!! So was the privateering afterwards.


----------



## threeboysmom

Wow!  Everybody is so quiet lately!  Stop it!  I can't stand it!  You're all either eating bon-bons or trying to find the looniest red & purple outfit you can come up with 

Anyone up for some privateering tomorrow night?  Maybe if we work together, we can pass these stinking tasks easier.   

Never did I realize how INSANE it is to sink a stupid LIGHT SLOOP until last night!  Oh my gosh, this one ship had over a grand in gold and 25 sinkings in a row!  How the heck?  Oh, did I mention it was a LIGHT SLOOP????? 

And do you think Petez and I could take her out even though we were on a stinking FRIGATE and a WAR SLOOP for crying out loud?!!!  Talk about wanting to chuck your laptop clear across the room!  Grrr....


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Yeah seems the boards went to dreamland. and for pirateering oh ya!! its like a different game all together now. and for the light sloops, one word. {Shrapnel}


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Anyone up for some privateering tomorrow night?  Maybe if we work together, we can pass these stinking tasks easier.



I would love to engage in some team privateering!!


----------



## bevgray

Ahoy all, can't promise but I'll try to be there tomorrow.  Just depends on how I feel.  It's pretty up and down right now.  Let me know what time and I'll try to be there even for a short time.  Miss you'all so much.


----------



## KrazyPete

Aww Jade, we miss you too! Hurry back!  

I'm totally down for some privateering tonight. I can't wait to see you all there!


----------



## threeboysmom

Privateering it is then!

I'm driving!


----------



## threeboysmom

Wow!  We TOTALLY rocked last night in privateering!!  Very impressive - we didn't sink once! How many sinkings did we get in a row?  I know I managed to get all 50,000 in ship damage points in just one trip!  

And....

*A big warm welcome to our newest Roo Rocker - Jeanne Fireskull *(Jeaniegirl on DIS)!!  

She should be on your guild list now on pirates - make sure you say HI!  

Jeanie, our guild website is roorockers.com .  I'll get Petez to set you up with an account tomorrow.


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> A big warm welcome to our newest Roo Rocker - Jeanne Fireskull (Jeaniegirl on DIS)!!



More pirate wenches woohoo!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> More pirate wenches woohoo!



You just had to beat Matty, didn't you?  Sigh....


----------



## jeaniegirl

Hi everybody, and thanks for letting me in your guild. I can't wait to meet all of you. I was jeaniegirl on vmk and in dis and island boards. I am jeanne fireskull on potc. I am off and on all day in potc so I will look for all of you while I am sailing . I just leveled up noteriety last night to 20, so I am getting there slow but sure. My biggest question is: How do I get get the pink cutoff vest that pink is wearing.  The only reason I play is to get more gold to buy hot clothes . Who needs a big boat when I look so hot?
A little about me for those I don't know. I live in Florida due east of the mouse house on the Space coast. I am married to a wonderful guy & have 1 daughter.We all play potc  I miss vmk big time but disney is doing a great job of taking my money for potc.Anyways, enough rambling, thanks for letting me in and see you all soon, Jeanie


----------



## jeaniegirl

threeboysmom said:


> Fruity??  Ah yup!
> 
> What happened to clothes shopping on the beautiful island of Padres? You're no fun
> 
> ETA:  Think your location ought to change to "Last seen at the Boatwright buying every boat I can get my hands on!"
> 
> A girl can never have enough ships???  That just DOESN'T sound right to me, Cruise!
> 
> Clothes, yes!  Shoes, yes!  Chocolate, yes!  SHIPS?????



OMG I was reading past post and this sounds just like me.That is hilarious. I have 1 little light galleon,but I am the hottest looking pirate on Angassa Sea


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> My biggest question is: How do I get get the pink cutoff vest that pink is wearing.  The only reason I play is to get more gold to buy hot clothes . Who needs a big boat when I look so hot?



Woot!  A new best friend!   

If you read the very first post in this thread, you'll see that I've come a long way in this game, LOL!  Pirates is so *much* more fun now that I can change my clothes!  



jeaniegirl said:


> I am the hottest looking pirate on Angassa Sea



Uh.... we don't need the guys in our guild to be reading that...   I give you to the end of the day today before every guy in our guild is tracking you down in game...


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Welcome to the guild, it will be nice to meet you.     

May the force be with you!


----------



## threeboysmom

There's another female looking to join our guild - Eeyore.  Will anyone from our guild be available tonight to meet with her in game and send her a guild invite?

My schedule tonight is up in the air so can't commit to a time or even if I'll be signing in at all.


----------



## tigressjewel

Am I allowed to send invites?  I should be around tonight   Just need a time.


----------



## threeboysmom

You know.... with all these visits to the French island, I'm starting to develop a thing for that Porc guy 

Heeeeelllo Mr. Porc-y  

I know... I'm getting desperate here in my pirate life


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> Am I allowed to send invites?  I should be around tonight   Just need a time.



Hi!  

I think she says she gets on around 9EST in the evenings.  Don't know what her pirate name is, but she posts on the other thread - Adults that play POTCO or smething like that (I hate linking bc I have to open up 2 windows, lol)

Anyways, I don't think I ever made you an officer, so let me sign in real quick to do that.  Only officers can send out invites.


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> You know.... with all these visits to the French island, I'm starting to develop a thing for that Porc guy
> 
> Heeeeelllo Mr. Porc-y
> 
> I know... I'm getting desperate here in my pirate life



Porc??  I thought that was the other white meat?   

Ohh.. thats pork, silly me!  But speaking of avatar hotties.. have you seen the gunsmith on padres?


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> I hate linking bc I have to open up 2 windows, lol



pssst... ctrl+t


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> Porc??  I thought that was the other white meat?
> 
> Ohh.. thats pork, silly me!  But speaking of avatar hotties.. have you seen the gunsmith on padres?



Ooooohhhh!  Think we need a ladies' night out at Padres! 



KrazyPete said:


> pssst... ctrl+t



Oh! Hey that works!  You always know everything.  Of course, I'll forget that the next time I want to link but am too lazy too...

Jewel, I signed in as Shark and made you an officer.  You're all set to send guild invites now.

(heh, he also has a brand spanking new totally pink outfit, courtesy of Pink... using his gold, of course) 


Just snuck on and showed Cruise his new rocking outfit. LOL!


----------



## threeboysmom

Woot!  We have another new Roo Rocker tonight!

*Please welcome Constance Heartcastle to our guild!  *

Hopefully, she stays with us after listening to us in guild chat tonight.    Matty and his women talk...sigh.... and Cruise and I talking about our butts...


----------



## jeaniegirl

OMG I am lmao at that super hot pink outfit. I am in for a ladies night. Does that include shopping or just wenching at the local pub? Not sure if ya'll know my boyfriend Jack Sparrow but he is usually hangin at the pub. I can pimp him out if ya want him.  Not sure if I will be on today...I have to have a surgery in 2 hrs and its supposed to be outpatient but it never ends up that way. Anyways don't go shopping without me please


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> Not sure if ya'll know my boyfriend Jack Sparrow but he is usually hangin at the pub.



NOOOOOO!!!!  

Oh well, at least I still have Porc.he Pig....(hubba hubba) 



jeaniegirl said:


> Anyways don't go shopping without me please



Awww, we wouldn't think to go shopping without you.... 


.....but I'm definitely going to a certain pub without you!!!   Woot!     

Sorry to hear about your surgery!  Wish you the best and a speedy recovery!  Come back to us soon (or if I'm in the pub... take your time, okay?)


----------



## tigressjewel

jeaniegirl said:


> OMG I am lmao at that super hot pink outfit. I am in for a ladies night. Does that include shopping or just wenching at the local pub? Not sure if ya'll know my boyfriend Jack Sparrow but he is usually hangin at the pub. I can pimp him out if ya want him.  Not sure if I will be on today...I have to have a surgery in 2 hrs and its supposed to be outpatient but it never ends up that way. Anyways don't go shopping without me please



I've been really busy with Will lately   but I think I can find some time to hit a pub or two.. and always time to shop!! 
I hope all goes smoothly with your surgery.   See you soon!

Speaking of missing Roo Rockers, it was soooo great to see Jade for a little while the other night!!  We miss you a lot girlie, keep getting better and come back to us soon, we need your skillz.    Now if we could just find the rest of the missing.


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Jewel, I signed in as Shark and made you an officer.  You're all set to send guild invites now.
> 
> (heh, he also has a brand spanking new totally pink outfit, courtesy of Pink... using his gold, of course)
> 
> Just snuck on and showed Cruise his new rocking outfit. LOL!



Imagine my shock! I got ready for bed last night, slipped into my pajamas and signed into pirates for a few relaxing moments of cutting up Navy soldiers... and there was Shark in his silky pink PJs too!


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Woot!  We have another new Roo Rocker tonight!
> 
> *Please welcome Constance Heartcastle to our guild!  *
> 
> Hopefully, she stays with us after listening to us in guild chat tonight.    Matty and his women talk...sigh.... and Cruise and I talking about our butts...





That is totally the appeal of this guild - the mindless conversations that have nothing to do with Pirates!!!!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Imagine my shock! I got ready for bed last night, slipped into my pajamas and signed into pirates for a few relaxing moments of cutting up Navy soldiers... and there was Shark in his *silky pink PJs* too!



Pic!!     



Iris said:


> That is totally the appeal of this guild - the mindless conversations that have nothing to do with Pirates!!!!



ROFL!!  

I LOVE my guild!!


----------



## tigressjewel

KrazyPete said:


> Imagine my shock! I got ready for bed last night, slipped into my pajamas and signed into pirates for a few relaxing moments of cutting up Navy soldiers... and there was Shark in his silky pink PJs too!



hmm.. Are you saying you actually HAVE silky PINK pajamas?


----------



## jeaniegirl

I want silky pink pajamas too. I was gonna steal his but I think they are a bit big. Does anybody know if there is an Old Navy on Port Royal? They usually have my size


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> I want silky pink pajamas too. I was gonna steal his but I think they are a bit big. Does anybody know if there is an Old Navy on Port Royal? They usually have my size



For silkies, we definitely need a Victoria's Secret on Padres    

I'd like to see a picture of Bloodhthirsty Shark in this hot pink VS number


----------



## eeyorethegreat

Hi Guys Thanks for welcoming me to the Guild I am really looking forward to playing with you all.  We have just gotten a bit of sad news here.  My DD8 best friend just passed away (cancer) so obviously I have things to deal with here at home.  Just wanted you all to know why if I don't show up for the next couple weeks or show up spordically.  Don't want you to think I Roos and ran!  I'll sign in when I get a chance or when things calm down a bit here.

Thanks again

"Constance"


----------



## threeboysmom

eeyorethegreat said:


> Hi Guys Thanks for welcoming me to the Guild I am really looking forward to playing with you all.  We have just gotten a bit of sad news here.  My DD8 best friend just passed away (cancer) so obviously I have things to deal with here at home.  Just wanted you all to know why if I don't show up for the next couple weeks or show up spordically.  Don't want you to think I Roos and ran!  I'll sign in when I get a chance or when things calm down a bit here.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> "Constance"



Aww, Constance, Hugs to you and your daughter.   What a hard thing to deal with.  We certainly understand.  You'll be in our thoughts.  Take care of your little girl.  We'll see you when you eventually can get back in to join us.


----------



## jeaniegirl

So sorry to hear that. Please give your dd big hugs from all of us. We will be here waiting whenever you can get back


----------



## threeboysmom

New guild events are up on our calendar.  Take a look!  We have Tormenta Tuesday, Midnight Swim, Revenge of the Roos, and Run Rufy Run (LOL) scheduled for the month of August.


----------



## tigressjewel

eeyorethegreat said:


> Hi Guys Thanks for welcoming me to the Guild I am really looking forward to playing with you all.  We have just gotten a bit of sad news here.  My DD8 best friend just passed away (cancer) so obviously I have things to deal with here at home.  Just wanted you all to know why if I don't show up for the next couple weeks or show up spordically.  Don't want you to think I Roos and ran!  I'll sign in when I get a chance or when things calm down a bit here.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> "Constance"



I'm so sorry to hear about this, lots of hugs and love going out to your daughter and the family.  See you when the time is right.


----------



## jeaniegirl

Hey friends, is there anybody that can help me finish my grenade quest? I am looking for all the stuff at Pt Royal. I can't do it while I am in the glitch bc I have to drop my weapon.So I will need back up while I search crates etc. Let me know if you are able to help me. See ya all soon,


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Ahoy! Ive been on KH leveling nades all morning just let me know which server and I'll slice and dice while you search.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

ARG!!! I'm back on basic access! My 30 day trial code is over.  All my quests are locked! I guess I'm back to leveling up my weapons for now.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> ARG!!! I'm back on basic access! My 30 day trial code is over.  All my quests are locked! I guess I'm back to leveling up my weapons for now.



Aww jedi!  use the force, and lets get back to ship battles! way more intense than vmk ever was.


----------



## jeaniegirl

Ok, well I managed to get through KH and searched all the barrels and crates .Now I have to find tar at a navy fort. Can you say ARG  Seriously, they should just give us the goods since we have already worked to get this far.


----------



## jeaniegirl

Has anybody visited Scary Mary on Perdida? I can not find the place to dig up the diamond. I have run all over that dang jungle and only found 1 place to dig and there was nothing there. Any clues as to where I can dig? This is where all the terror wasps are. Also, does anybody else get creeped out by Scary Mary? I really think we should put in for an extreme make-over for her


----------



## KrazyPete

That one was a pain to find. Carver gave the location away in a recent news posting on PiratesOnline.com.

_"I also heard a crew of Pirates is looking for a diamond in the Queen's Nest. The "Queen's Nest" can be found on Isla Perdida and there be two treasure chests buried in this jungle, but I know the location you truly need to complete your Quest. Alas, there not be many landmarks in the jungle, to best describe the location, I'd say look aside the jungle's river and between two large rocks, there you'll find an open area surrounded by trees - the area is guarded by giant wasp nests (also check the nests). It be a challenge, but the diamond be well worth your effort."_






This thread on PiratesOnlineForums.com will give you a more detailed description of where to find it with screenshots. I think most of us have passed that task so don't be shy about asking a guild member in the game to show it to you if you see one of us on.


----------



## jeaniegirl

I found it, thanks so much for your help.


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> Also, does anybody else get creeped out by Scary Mary? I really think we should put in for an extreme make-over for her



She reminds me of someone..... I tend to call her Scary Cruise.he when I'm visiting over in Perdida.... hmm, wonder why? 

--Throws hands up in air and mutters to herself-- 
"I must level up..... at 6:00 in the morning.... I must level up..... all hours of the day..... I must level up......and stay ahead of Matty...."

Sound familiar? 

SCARY!  




KrazyPete said:


> I think most of us have passed that task so don't be shy about asking a guild member in the game to show it to you if you see one of us on.



Haha, it might be better to ask those guild members with better memories...     I can't for the life of me show anyone a dig spot on Perdida even though I've dug there a couple of times now....


*REMINDER!

Tonight is a guild event at 8 pm EST.  Save those privateering tasks!  Depending on numbers, we may split into 2 teams at some point and have a little friendly competition with one side being French and the other Spanish.  

Unfortunately, I'm not quite sure I can make it to my own event tonight   If I can't, I'll be thinking of you all.  

(Perhaps if Petez were to don his pink silkies, I could be persuaded otherwise) *


----------



## Iris

Such an evilly girl and me not able to defend myself in pirates.........i so hate being without my computer.

I have to use the silly stupid backup computer while my main gets repaired and of course it was made when dinosaurs roamed the earth.  No more play time for me until I get home but then I have too much to do there.  waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Such an evilly girl and me not able to defend myself in pirates.........i so hate being without my computer.
> 
> I have to use the silly stupid backup computer while my main gets repaired and of course it was made when dinosaurs roamed the earth.  No more play time for me until I get home but then I have too much to do there.  waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Heh...

Quick, Matty! Sign Cruise in tonight!  We'll stick her character on a Spanish boat by herself, and we'll sink her over and over!  "Sink the tail of our Cruise.he"

Ah, love spur-of-the-moment Guild events!


----------



## Matty D

Iris said:


> I have to use the silly stupid backup computer while my main gets repaired and of course it was made when dinosaurs roamed the earth.  No more play time for me until I get home but then I have too much to do there.  waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Aww, poor Cruisey.   I will now be the Supreme Roo Rocker!!  Matty flexes mightily!!

Muahaha!!!


----------



## Iris

Matty D said:


> Aww, poor Cruisey.   I will now be the Supreme Roo Rocker!!  Matty flexes mightily!!
> 
> Muahaha!!!




Supreme Roo Rocker???? Uh ok  

My computer has left the office to await its fate at the hands of the computer tech gurus.  I can only hope that I get my little laptop back.

In the meantime I have resorted to bringing my home computer here at the office as it is the only one that has the same microsoft office programs that I use at work.  A good temporary solution, at least I can still do all my work and not get too behind on my reports.

Oh yes, did I mention it is my home "GAMING" computer?


----------



## jeaniegirl

Hi everybody!!! If you haven't already read on the home page POTC on line is having a 1/2 off sale starting the 15th for all unlimited access players.For those that still don't have unlimited access it will be free for you to play over the weekend. So, 1/2 price items are jewelry,clothing,hair etc... No friends ships aren't 1/2 off ROFL  Anybody want to schedule a shopping trip to PR,Tortuga or Padres?


----------



## KrazyPete

jeaniegirl said:


> Hi everybody!!! If you haven't already read on the home page POTC on line is having a 1/2 off sale starting the 15th for all unlimited access players.For those that still don't have unlimited access it will be free for you to play over the weekend. So, 1/2 price items are jewelry,clothing,hair etc... No friends ships aren't 1/2 off ROFL  Anybody want to schedule a shopping trip to PR,Tortuga or Padres?



I'm not usually into shopping but I want one of those pimp hats with the big feather!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

KrazyPete said:


> I'm not usually into shopping but I want one of those pimp hats with the big feather!



Aww Pete you are crazy!


----------



## jeaniegirl

Uh, I think the big feather will take away from the big backside, so go for it Pimpdaddy!!!


----------



## KrazyPete

tinkabellspirate said:


> Aww Pete you are crazy!



That hat is not pimp. I need this Barbossa looking thing right here.








jeaniegirl said:


> Uh, I think the big feather will take away from the big backside, so go for it Pimpdaddy!!!



I'm going to keelhaul you AND whoever it was that let you into our guild!


----------



## jeaniegirl

It was Pink the invited me!!!  But we never did find the skinny guy on the ship with us did we?


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> It was Pink the invited me!!!:



   

I am INNOCENT!   

I am so not going to be keelhauled by a man wearing pink pajamas and feathers!

ETA:  I totally must have missed that conversation about big backsides.... um, turn around again, Petez?


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> I totally must have missed that conversation about big backsides.... um, turn around again, Petez?



For the record, I'm completely ok with you ladies obsessing about my backside.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> For the record, I'm completely ok with you ladies obsessing about my backside.



Jeanne!!  Stop "obsessing!"


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

Since most of you in this thread know your way around POTC I was just wondering if any of you have ever fallen off a ship and ended up doing the back stroke?


----------



## jeaniegirl

KrazyPete said:


> For the record, I'm completely ok with you ladies obsessing about my backside.



Sorry about the obsessing!!!  It's kinda like a train wreck...You know you should really look away,but you just can't stop staring.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

KrazyPete said:


> That hat is not pimp. I need this Barbossa looking thing right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to keelhaul you AND whoever it was that let you into our guild!



Ya thats very pimp daddy!


----------



## jeaniegirl

Wow!!! So does that mean he is pimpin for the red hatters?


----------



## tigressjewel

MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Since most of you in this thread know your way around POTC I was just wondering if any of you have ever fallen off a ship and ended up doing the back stroke?



Nice shot!  I have fallen off, but ended up floating in the air, not swimming, lol.  Besides I have to save the swims for our guild events.


----------



## threeboysmom

MNWDWMANIAC said:


> Since most of you in this thread know your way around POTC I was just wondering if any of you have ever fallen off a ship and ended up doing the back stroke?



LOL!  I've been known to fall off a ship all the time, but I sink! Never did the backstroke before  



jeaniegirl said:


> Sorry about the obsessing!!!  It's kinda like a train wreck...You know you should really look away,but you just can't stop staring.



OK..... train wreck=Petez's backside  

The mental image that comes to mind is not a pretty one


----------



## threeboysmom

Can I just say....

I miss my Cruise.he!


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> Besides I have to save the swims for our guild events.



 

I think our guild is ready for the Olympics!   

Can you imagine what our team would be like in a swim event?

"Get back here!"

"You cheated!"

"Stop grabbing my leg!"

"NO FAIR!!"

"Get off my back!"

"WAIT UP!!!!"

"That's cheap!"

"I hate you all!"

"That's it!"

"I'm never swimming with you guys again!!"


----------



## Matty D

threeboysmom said:


> Can I just say....
> 
> I miss my Cruise.he!



Who's Cruise.he again?


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> Who's Cruise.he again?



You are soooooo in trouble!

Such drama, Matty!


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty broke it!


----------



## threeboysmom

Another amusing pic I took last night....  KrazyPete just would not let go of his hammer.  He even logged out and came back on.... still had that trusty hammer in his hand, just could not get rid of it, LOL!

It's Bob the Builder (with a feather in his construction hat, of course)


----------



## jeaniegirl

That was hilarious last night. I want a magic carpet pistol too!!!  I wonder if they will be on sale this weekend as well Thanks for the great laugh friends and thanks for helping me get the teleportation quest finished for Padres. There is no way I could have done that alone.
Lady, Please forgive me for sinking you  atleast we know we can swim(and sink)


----------



## threeboysmom

I SO LOVE MY GUILD!!  

LOL!  That kid!!  GRRRRRRRRR!!  I haven't wanted to throttle someone through my monitor since... wow....VMK!!!  

The RIGHT story went like this...  I was on Outcast by myself leveling up by killing stumps when this kid shows up.  OK, not a problem.  Islands are public and people have been coming and going all afternoon.  Well, a stump appears and I shoot as normal.... he gets mad and says "I want to attack alone!"  EXCUSE ME??  I told him, I was here FIRST and had the right to continue leveling up.  He says no, he wants to level up ALONE.  Yeah right!  It then became an all-out war between us - every stump he shot at, I made sure I was right beside him shooting too.  Yeah, I know I should have turned the other cheek and found another island, but wow, he had some nerve, and quite honestly, it became great fun to irritate the heck out of him and hearing him yell at me to stop and calling me all sorts of names.  :  

Some of my favorite names he called me were Little Miss Pink Brat  and Miss 2008 Drama Queen  (oh gosh, I was so laughing at that one, I'm sure Matty would have been agreeing if he were there...sigh)

Finally, I had it with him and called in the troops!  Sent a call for help to my lovely and oh-so-talented guild members who were there in less than a minute.  Girl Power!

Thanks, girls!  You're the best! 

OK, now back to acting like adults again... nah....


----------



## threeboysmom

Sigh... if he's not standing on his pistol, he's standing on pink.  

What is it with you lately???  Ugh, feet!


----------



## jeaniegirl

threeboysmom said:


> Sigh... if he's not standing on his pistol, he's standing on pink.
> 
> What is it with you lately???  Ugh, feet!




That shows great teamwork within our guild  I had know idea how strong you were Pink. So, do you do pilates or strength trainng?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

EITC Mauraders are pesky little fellows!


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> That shows great teamwork within our guild  I had know idea how strong you were Pink. So, do you do pilates or strength trainng?



I watch my aerobics DVD every morning for at least an hour. Don't mess with this girl!


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> EITC Mauraders are pesky little fellows!



You can say that again!  How many did we end up sinking last night?  Grrrrr....

At least I'm getting closer and closer to finally getting rufy!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> I watch my aerobics DVD every morning for at least an hour. Don't mess with this girl!



Do you just watch them or do you actually work out to them?


----------



## tinkabellspirate

threeboysmom said:


> I watch my aerobics DVD every morning for at least an hour. Don't mess with this girl!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

tinkabellspirate said:


>



hahahahahaha


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Do you just watch them or do you actually work out to them?



       



tinkabellspirate said:


>



Funny pic!  I miss all our LOLCats!

I think Petez is ready for some "Cute or Boot" after this weekend's sale... Um... are you taken?     






Sooo.. what do you say, Roo Rockers?  

cute or BOOT????


----------



## threeboysmom

Can you spot the resemblance?


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> Can you spot the resemblance?



OMG, You cropped out my ladies!


----------



## jeaniegirl

OMG we can't have a guy that is hotter than us girls.Way to go pimp daddy


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> OMG, You cropped out my ladies!



OMG, Neither one of them had pink hair!


----------



## threeboysmom

DON'T FORGET TO SHOP!!      

I bought two new outfits, 2 pairs of boots, and a new ring for each hand.  Yippy skippy!


----------



## taz

OT: We doing survivor this fall? It starts Sept. 18th.

And my paid potco subscription ran out two weeks ago. I havent been on since.


----------



## threeboysmom

taz said:


> OT: We doing survivor this fall? It starts Sept. 18th.
> 
> And my paid potco subscription ran out two weeks ago. I havent been on since.



Survivor is starting again next month??


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> Survivor is starting again next month??



Woot Survivor! Big Brother has been pretty interesting. Granted there is no evil dick this season but it's entertaining.

ps. thanks Pink for the help leveling up Saturday, thanks for the help with that sneaky Maurader.


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> ps. thanks Pink for the help leveling up Saturday, thanks for the help with that sneaky Maurader.



Anytime!

Although I'll have to think twice next time you mention you need a Maurader!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Hoist your colors! calling all Roos! maybe we can do some ship sinking, depending on how many guildies can join in over the coming weekend.


----------



## MNWDWMANIAC

tinkabellspirate said:


> Hoist your colors! calling all Roos! maybe we can do some ship sinking, depending on how many guildies can join in over the coming weekend.



I will be working (and able to play ) Friday and Saturday night all night starting at 9pm.... Would anyone mind me helping gun one of your ships?


----------



## jeaniegirl

Sounds like fun. Do I need new clothes for this? I would hate to be out of style when I privateer.


----------



## threeboysmom

Woot!  Sounds great to me!  I'd love to get together with your guild for some ship sinking!  

Just let us know when!

Going out shopping now with Jeannie   New clothes!  Yay!


----------



## KrazyPete

*re: Privateering Event this weekend*
I wish they would hurry up with the "more details to come." It would be a lot easier to plan something if we knew a little more about what we were doing. I don't think I have anything major going on this weekend so count me in!  

*re: Survivor Gabon*
I can't wait.  They need to hurry up with some more details too. I've been watching the CBS site and as soon as the fantasy league is up I'll post something in the "Online Gaming Community" board.


----------



## jeaniegirl

Is Capt Feathersword coming out to play?  We can't let him look better than us.


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> Is Capt Feathersword coming out to play?  We can't let him look better than us.



NOBODY can look better than us, dear!


----------



## KrazyPete

Some more details about the weekend event are out:

_*When:* Friday, August 22 (12:01 AM) through Sunday, August 24 (11:59 PM Pacific Time) 

*Where:* The Privateer Islands - Isla de la Avaricia and Ile D'Etable de Porc  

*How:* Gather a crew and launch a ship from the Privateering Islands of Isla de la Avaricia and Ile D'Etable de Porc, then engage in battle!

Privateer's score is based on Bounty collected and number of Ships Sunk. 

*Prizes:* The Top 100 Unlimited Access Members will win a Limited Edition, numbered and bound "Privateer's License"* and an Official Pirates of the Caribbean Online baseball hat.
*Actual prize will vary from image shown.
*Must be an Unlimited Access Member at the start of the Contest to be eligible for the "Privateer's License" prize.

The Top 100 Basic Access Players will win an Official Pirates of the Caribbean Online baseball hat*.
*One size fits all._






I'm still not clear on how this is scored. Is the score cummulative for the entire weekend or does it reset every time you dock (like the in-game scoreboard does)? Either way, we need to know what your availability is during the contest time this weekend so we can get together.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

KrazyPete said:


> Some more details about the weekend event are out:
> 
> _*When:* Friday, August 22 (12:01 AM) through Sunday, August 24 (11:59 PM Pacific Time)
> 
> *Where:* The Privateer Islands - Isla de la Avaricia and Ile D'Etable de Porc
> 
> *How:* Gather a crew and launch a ship from the Privateering Islands of Isla de la Avaricia and Ile D'Etable de Porc, then engage in battle!
> 
> Privateer's score is based on Bounty collected and number of Ships Sunk.
> 
> *Prizes:* The Top 100 Unlimited Access Members will win a Limited Edition, numbered and bound "Privateer's License"* and an Official Pirates of the Caribbean Online baseball hat.
> *Actual prize will vary from image shown.
> *Must be an Unlimited Access Member at the start of the Contest to be eligible for the "Privateer's License" prize.
> 
> The Top 100 Basic Access Players will win an Official Pirates of the Caribbean Online baseball hat*.
> *One size fits all._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not clear on how this is scored. Is the score cummulative for the entire weekend or does it reset every time you dock (like the in-game scoreboard does)? Either way, we need to know what your availability is during the contest time this weekend so we can get together.



*Privateer's score is based on Bounty collected and number of Ships Sunk. We'll award prizes to the Top 100 Privateers (in both Unlimited and Basic Access categories) with the best score.


Sounds like ship sinking is all the biggest part of the score.


----------



## KrazyPete

tinkabellspirate said:


> Sounds like ship sinking is all the biggest part of the score.



But my question is, what constitutes the top 100 scores for the purpose of this contest?

When you dock, your score is reset. So do they have a way of tracking your total score for the weekend or are they simply going to look at who racked up the most kills on a single trip over the course of the weekend? I think it's a little odd that Ship Battle is usually a team sort of game. So if the ship has a dozen kills and big bounty when a player joins it how is their score recorded?

I think these things probably should effect your strategy.


----------



## threeboysmom

Yes, I am very unclear on this too.  Perhaps they haven't really thought their way through this yet?   

I would *think* it's based on the number of sinkings in ONE trip (whether you dock or sink); otherwise, how can it be fair if someone is available to play all 3 days, 8-10 hours a day, compared to someone that perhaps only has 2 hours available on just Saturday, for example.

Is this "top score" based on an individual's performance or total crew performance?  Meaning, could someone potentially just be afk on someone's ship and do absolutely nothing but yet win a prize? Not that *I* would even think of doing that...   I would hope that's not the case.  I would think to be fair, once again, it would need to be on an individual performance, not on a crew performance...

MORE INFO PLEASE, DISNEY!!

And by the way, to answer your question, YES, I'll be here!  My weekend is pretty clear, except for a few errands to run here and there, and of course church services on Sunday... but other than that... I'll be privateering!  

Who else?


----------



## tinkabellspirate

threeboysmom said:


> Yes, I am very unclear on this too.  Perhaps they haven't really thought their way through this yet?
> 
> I would *think* it's based on the number of sinkings in ONE trip (whether you dock or sink); otherwise, how can it be fair if someone is available to play all 3 days, 8-10 hours a day,



Oh no! not another Disney quest marathon.
And if you all need an extra gunner, I maybe sailing alone again..


----------



## Iris

I think since it is the Top 100, it is going to be based on a team performance and yes, they do have ways to track who is where and when.  This game is constantly being monitored but we don't see it out in the open.  The only clues to moderation are the occasional individuals who have a temporary ban for giving out too much personal information such as a phone number, and yes it has happened.

As for this event-if you have a full ship, make sure that some jump back to land and reload with ammo while others are still aboard to have a constant battle going on.  When somebody gets low on lightning, they should go back for ammo while others can continue shooting and sinking.

Don't think I will be on but good luck to all.

PS-you can use my war frigate if you want.


----------



## jeaniegirl

I wanna play, so count me in. Now to decide what to wear...leather above the knee boots go well with most ships,right????


----------



## threeboysmom

Who else wants in?

We have...

Pink
KrazyPete
Tinkabellspirate (Themgrind??)
Jeanie

Want to try and meet tomorrow night around 9 pm EST?  Or is there another time that works better?  I'm very flexible tomorrow night so just let me know.

 

ETA:  Question.... it says it's starting at 12:01 a.m. - does that mean it starts tonight?


----------



## threeboysmom

As an aside.... Matty and Cruise, I know you're holding onto that "dig up a key on Tormenta" task thinking it's the last task before the Boss Battle.  It's not.  I've dug up the key, ran back to Bowdash, ran back to John Smith, then over to Gibbs.  I'm now on marooning/capturing someone... have a feeling I'll run back to Gibbs when that is complete and voila! I will be ready to boss the battle, heh


----------



## bevgray

Wish I could play too but still dealing with doctors and very limited on what I can and can't do on the computer.  I haven't deserted you, gang, but somehow the game system of wizards works better for me just now from a mechanical aspect (less demanding on my hands which are where the trouble is centered) than pirates.  Have fun though and I'll be rooting on the dry docks for you'all.


----------



## jeaniegirl

Does anybody want to start earlier? I can bring on the 1 man guildie a.k.a. my husband and he can join us.Not sure what lvl noteriety he is,but he thinks he is lvl 100 or something lame like that. If anybody wants to start earlier that would be great for us. Sunday after church is pretty much open too, we go to early service(830). I can't wait  You think that hat comes in pink?????


----------



## tinkabellspirate

bevgray said:


> Wish I could play too but still dealing with doctors and very limited on what I can and can't do on the computer.  I haven't deserted you, gang, but somehow the game system of wizards works better for me just now from a mechanical aspect (less demanding on my hands which are where the trouble is centered) than pirates.  Have fun though and I'll be rooting on the dry docks for you'all.



Hope all is well soon! you could log on and do ship repairs I notice the repair glitch is working as you battle and sail so you can drink coffee and be a big help with one click. not to mention the crew bonus just for being AFK is nice as well. 
but if you pefer a bit of on the beach is always great also.


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Who else wants in?
> 
> We have...
> 
> Pink
> KrazyPete
> Tinkabellspirate (Themgrind??)
> Jeanie
> 
> Want to try and meet tomorrow night around 9 pm EST?  Or is there another time that works better?  I'm very flexible tomorrow night so just let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:  Question.... it says it's starting at 12:01 a.m. - does that mean it starts tonight?



I wanna play!  Gosh I've been missing y'all so much!  I need some pirate time!


----------



## threeboysmom

bevgray said:


> Wish I could play too but still dealing with doctors and very limited on what I can and can't do on the computer.  I haven't deserted you, gang, but somehow the game system of wizards works better for me just now from a mechanical aspect (less demanding on my hands which are where the trouble is centered) than pirates.  Have fun though and I'll be rooting on the dry docks for you'all.



Aww, Jade, we miss you so much!  My mom is always asking me about you and when you're coming back.  

Sure you can't stand on our ship and be the repair girl?  You can be the female Ty Pennington. 

Hugs, girl!  



tigressjewel said:


> I wanna play!  Gosh I've been missing y'all so much!  I need some pirate time!



Yay!  Another pirate to add to the crew!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Well how was the battles for you all? just wondering, I found it quite relaxing compared to VMKs big quest.


----------



## threeboysmom

tinkabellspirate said:


> Well how was the battles for you all? just wondering, I found it quite relaxing compared to VMKs big quest.



FUN!  But frustrating also!

Have I mentioned how much I hate light sloops in privateering? 

There was one in particular that sank us.  OK, as soon as we respawned, I set out to get her (after all, a light sloop can ONLY carry 3 people... how hard can it be to sink it???)  She sank us again... Respawn.... go after it.... sink again.... GRRRRR!!!  Respawn.... go after it..... sink again!  OK, at this point, I WANT THAT SLOOP IN A VERY BAD WAY!!  I don't even care anymore about the stinking contest.  Nope, could never get it, no matter how many times we tried.    So I guess the whole privateering competition turned into a very personal competition between just the Roos (or perhaps one Roo in particular  ) and that stinking stupid sloop.  Ah, if  only I could have had the satisfaction of just sinking it _one time_...

Needless to say, we are so out of the contest, LOL!


----------



## bevgray

Finally have a diagnosis after a tough month and a half.  Severe Rhumatoid Arthritis flareup complicated by severe osteoarthritis.  I knew about the osteo but the RA is totally new.  The doctor has ordered a month off of work to try to get this flareup under control.  If the medication helps, I should be able to play again in a week or two. Bad news but better than it could have been with some of the things she suspected.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

bevgray said:


> Finally have a diagnosis after a tough month and a half.  Severe Rhumatoid Arthritis flareup complicated by severe osteoarthritis.  I knew about the osteo but the RA is totally new.  The doctor has ordered a month off of work to try to get this flareup under control.  If the medication helps, I should be able to play again in a week or two. Bad news but better than it could have been with some of the things she suspected.



Best wishes Jade!


----------



## threeboysmom

bevgray said:


> Finally have a diagnosis after a tough month and a half.  Severe Rhumatoid Arthritis flareup complicated by severe osteoarthritis.  I knew about the osteo but the RA is totally new.  The doctor has ordered a month off of work to try to get this flareup under control.  If the medication helps, I should be able to play again in a week or two. Bad news but better than it could have been with some of the things she suspected.



Good to hear from you, Jade!  We all miss you so much   Here's hoping you'll be back with us soon!

I'll be out of commission for about a week.  Will miss you all.  I leave tonight to bring my son out to college (cry cry).  This week has been an emotional one - I've been crying over everything, lol.  The day that I've been dreading since he was born has arrived.  So hard to think of him 20 hours from home - won't see him again until Christmas break


----------



## threeboysmom

And stop laughing at me, Mr. Matty_D


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Good to hear from you, Jade!  We all miss you so much   Here's hoping you'll be back with us soon!
> 
> I'll be out of commission for about a week.  Will miss you all.  I leave tonight to bring my son out to college (cry cry).  This week has been an emotional one - I've been crying over everything, lol.  The day that I've been dreading since he was born has arrived.  So hard to think of him 20 hours from home - won't see him again until Christmas break



 awww.. Safe travels to you all.  I'll be thinking of you all week my friend. 

Jade, hope to see you feeling better again soon too!  Not so great news for sure, but at least you know what you're dealing with now and they can treat it accordingly.   See you on the seas soon!!

Have I mentioned lately that I love our guild?


----------



## KrazyPete

We want you back Jade but not if it's too painful or will slow your recovery. You're definently missed but we want you battle ready when come back.  

Have a safe trip Pink! I'm going to be so far ahead of you when you get back!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

They must a heard your plea Pete!

New Quests Added!August 27 2008 Outfit Your Pirate in Style

This month marks the introduction of three new Quests that will give Unlimited Access Pirates a chance to suit up in some prime Pirate gear. 

Stop by the tailor shop on Port Royal and start the Pirate's Life Quest -- you could earn a five-piece outfit that will cover your Pirate from head to toe. This outfit includes a red and white polka-dot bandana, yellow shirt, short buckle boots, belt, and patched pantaloons. What more could you ask for? How about a six-piece outfit? You'll definitely stand out from the crowd in this unique outfit that's picked up after completing the Clothing for a Pirate Quest. Looking to imitate an infamous Pirate? Try Captain Barbossa's wears on for size. For advanced Pirates, Adoria's Family Quest will give you a chance to earn Barbossa's effects, including his famous feathered hat.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Have a safe trip Pink! I'm going to be so far ahead of you when you get back!



You so totally stink!


----------



## bevgray

You are allowed some tears, Pink, so don't let the mateys tease you.  Hope the ordeal isn't too bad.  Don't worry about losing a week either.  I'm so far behind now, I'll never catch up but will have to be the deck hand scrubber from now on while all you master captains steer your ships so proudly.  Hope to be sailing again soon, gang.  Have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## Iris

Aww Pink, I feel your pain.  

My girl has been at college since August 17th and trust me it does get better.  She is loving IUPUI and she is loving Indy!  Her classes are difficult and move at a fast pace but since they only meet once or twice a week, she has plenty of time to prepare for the next class.  She has met a lot of people and has explored Indy quite a bit during down times.  Her favorite class is Scuba - they did a swimming test last night and got all their equipment.  All and in all it has been a great experience for her so far.  I guess that is all we want for our kids.

Jade, I miss you.  I will be in Indy a few weeks from now.  I need to give you a jingle (i need some digits).  I hope you feel better and hang in there.

I have gotten a bit behind myself with helping Michelle move out and my father has been ill so I am right there with you.  

However, I did pass Boss Battle with Matty and Jewel as my crew.  I did attempt SEVERAL solo attempts and Matty and I did a few together but we always came up a tad short right at the end.  Jewel put us over the top and we survived and conquered Goliath.  I must say that is my favorite thing so far and they should really let us do it over and over again just for fun.  I loved that we did it with only three people, it sure made for less lag!


My work computer is STILL out of commission so my time is limited for a while longer.  I can only hope it can be saved but I am adjusting.  If you ever contemplated purchasing a portable hard drive to back up your computer, I can tell you that it has been a life saver for me.  That and the fact that I somehow was organized enough to save all of my installation disks for the various programs I use.  I would be lost with out.


----------



## tigressjewel

Iris said:


> However, I did pass Boss Battle with Matty and Jewel as my crew.  I did attempt SEVERAL solo attempts and Matty and I did a few together but we always came up a tad short right at the end.  Jewel put us over the top and we survived and conquered Goliath.  I must say that is my favorite thing so far and they should really let us do it over and over again just for fun.  I loved that we did it with only three people, it sure made for less lag!



That timing was perfect for me that day.  Its the only thing that went right for me.  You ever have one of those days when you continually take a step forward only to be pushed two steps back?  Thats the day I was having, and decided.. heck with it, I need pirate time!  Best decision I had made all day long.  Don't worry, I still have boss battle to do, and we have other roos who do too, so plenty of chances to play around with it.


----------



## KrazyPete

Wow, it's rare that I sign into pirates I don't see one single Roo already signed in. What? You people are passing your boss battles and quitting on me?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

KrazyPete said:


> Wow, it's rare that I sign into pirates I don't see one single Roo already signed in. What? You people are passing your boss battles and quitting on me?



I'm getting ready for a hurricane. I had to go out and buy food and supplies tonight. Tomorrow I'm going help my dad board up his house and my grandfather's house. Then I need to fill up my truck with gas and start boarding up my house saturday.


----------



## KrazyPete

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I'm getting ready for a hurricane. I had to go out and buy food and supplies tonight. Tomorrow I'm going help my dad board up his house and my grandfather's house. Then I need to fill up my truck with gas and start boarding up my house saturday.



I guess that's a good enough excuse.


----------



## bevgray

Stay safe!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

bevgray said:


> Stay safe!



I will try. I'm going to try to take some pictures of the weather/damage and post them here.


----------



## tigressjewel

KrazyPete said:


> Wow, it's rare that I sign into pirates I don't see one single Roo already signed in. What? You people are passing your boss battles and quitting on me?


Hey!  I was on the other night, and you left so quick!  Also.. I was on last night leveling my new staff!!  Until my arm/hand/wrist got too tired, lol.  Thats a fun little weapon, isn't it?  



CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I will try. I'm going to try to take some pictures of the weather/damage and post them here.



Here's hoping you won't have any good pictures!!  Be safe Jedi.


----------



## Babypandaroo

Is anyone on pirates right now? I could use a friend. I finally got my grenades but haven't a clue as how to use them


----------



## KrazyPete

Has anyone finished any of the new clothing quests? I'd love to see some screen caps of the new outfits if you have them. 



Babypandaroo said:


> Is anyone on pirates right now? I could use a friend. I finally got my grenades but haven't a clue as how to use them



Aww man! I just signed out. Truth is, I've been AFK for a good part of the evening anyway. I can tell you that as of about 5 minutes ago there weren't any Roos on.


----------



## Cardinal

I'm going to use the 30 day pass I got from VMK on Pirates soon, and I want to know if anyone's on or if the DIS peeps are still active in this game.


----------



## Iris

The Rocking our Roos Guild is alive and well!  Most of us are moving into Boss Battle, have completed it or are almost there.  There is at least one or two of us on at any given time.


----------



## Cardinal

Cool.  I would like to meet some of you and leech off of your succe-

What?  I didn't say anything.


----------



## whs_singingrose

has anyone done the tatoo quests on Port Royal?

I'm having an issue find Darby Drydocks log book from  a storage container.


----------



## BobRichmond

whs_singingrose said:


> has anyone done the tatoo quests on Port Royal?
> 
> I'm having an issue find Darby Drydocks log book from  a storage container.


I did it soon after the quest was released. It does not seem to matter what storage container (dig spot?) you use in the place mentioned, but you may have to try it multiple times before it works. I can not remember if it tells you that it did not find the item, but if it does that means just to keep trying. If you don't want to wait for the dig spot to recycle into usefulness, there are at least 3 dig spots in every area mentioned.


----------



## whs_singingrose

BobRichmond said:


> I did it soon after the quest was released. It does not seem to matter what storage container (dig spot?) you use in the place mentioned, but you may have to try it multiple times before it works. I can not remember if it tells you that it did not find the item, but if it does that means just to keep trying. If you don't want to wait for the dig spot to recycle into usefulness, there are at least 3 dig spots in every area mentioned.



soon after I posted, I switched oceans and was able to find. It's hearing that I'm not the only one that has some issues with the dig spots though.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

house is boarded up! We are ready for the worst.


----------



## tigressjewel

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> house is boarded up! We are ready for the worst.



You and yours will be in our prayers Jedi!!  Thats a nasty system.  
Not knowing where you are exactly I was wondering if you had to evacuate or not.  Take care friend.


----------



## Cardinal

Oh, Cajun, that's horrible!  Do you know where you're going to go?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Cardinal said:


> Oh, Cajun, that's horrible!  Do you know where you're going to go?



We're staying home, not going anywhere.


----------



## Cardinal

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> We're staying home, not going anywhere.



Oh, I was under the impression that you were evacuating.

Is anyone on now?  It's 10:10 EST.


----------



## Iris

Woot I found my old friend, too bad I wasn't on a ship at the time....


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Iris said:


> Woot I found my old friend, too bad I wasn't on a ship at the time....



WootAteer! nice find..


----------



## Cardinal

Wow, that's a funny bug.

I don't want to impose on anyone, but is anyone on?  It's 4:15 EST


----------



## Iris

I am on now but I seem to have issues..................


----------



## Cardinal

Iris said:


> I am on now but I seem to have issues..................



That's pretty funny.  Are you still on?  Where are you?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I just wanted to let you all know that I survived the Hurricane. We actually did very well, only minor tree damage and leaves all over. I was so lucky to not loose power. About half the houses in the area are without power.


----------



## Cardinal

That's great news, Cajun.  Are all of your neighbors and family members okay?


----------



## tigressjewel

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that I survived the Hurricane. We actually did very well, only minor tree damage and leaves all over. I was so lucky to not loose power. About half the houses in the area are without power.


Thanks for letting us know Jedi!!  So happy to hear the good news.  So when ya loggin on again???


----------



## tinkabellspirate

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that I survived the Hurricane. We actually did very well, only minor tree damage and leaves all over. I was so lucky to not loose power. About half the houses in the area are without power.



Great news jedi! but I think its here now hope ye slowed it down for us.


----------



## Cardinal

Again, I hate to be a bother, but is there some way I could get some of you on my friends lists?


----------



## Iris

Cardinal said:


> Again, I hate to be a bother, but is there some way I could get some of you on my friends lists?




I will be on later today, have a stinking meeting this morning at work.  What is your pirate name?  I am Cruiselinefan on POTC and will try to look out for you later this afternoon.


----------



## Iris

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that I survived the Hurricane. We actually did very well, only minor tree damage and leaves all over. I was so lucky to not loose power. About half the houses in the area are without power.




Glad to know all is well.  Now just watch out for Ike!  I think that little stinker might go into the gulf again.  Sigh.........it is that type of weather that makes me not miss living in Houston.


----------



## Cardinal

Iris said:


> I will be on later today, have a stinking meeting this morning at work.  What is your pirate name?  I am Cruiselinefan on POTC and will try to look out for you later this afternoon.



I am Sven Hullwrecker and I'm usually sailing around on my ships (The Riptide Raider, light sloop and the Ravager Raven, that other ship that you can get with basic access) or training my new voodoo doll in Cuba (I named him Freddy).


----------



## Babypandaroo

I was just on pirates working on a quest. I need to sink a skeleton ship  . I don't belong to a crew or guild of any kind and i wanted to find someone to join?   Wish i knew a vmk friend on pirates


----------



## threeboysmom

Ah, well I'm back from Wisconsin after depositing my son off at college.  All I can say was, wow, that was HARD!  I thought I could be strong and hold myself together.  Ha! Who was I fooling?  

BUT... I have three new CLOTHING quests to look forward to on Pirates!  Woot!  That sure cheers me up!   

Sorry, Cruise, for not meeting up with you.    My STUPID cell died on me on our trip back (and I had no charger).  Unfortunately, your number was saved on my cell...  I wouldn't have been good company anyways... I cried through Wisconsin... through Illinois... through Indiana... through Ohio.... I cried myself through hundreds of miles of corn fields!  Holy cow!  CORN everywhere as far as the eye could see!  

Funny... on our way out, everytime we'd go over the littlest of hills out west, my son would cry out "MOUNTAIN!!!"  OK, so you had to be there  

Pic of my very handsome son  and his very proud mom   I have this set as my wallpaper now.  I want to cry again everytime I start up my computer.  I'm a glutton for punishment


----------



## BobRichmond

Babypandaroo said:


> I was just on pirates working on a quest. I need to sink a skeleton ship...


Skellies can be tough for a single person, but they are doable if you know the tricks.

First of all Phantoms are the least powerful and they have a trait that makes them easier to sink than some of the other skellies. This trait is that once you hit them they will sail straight toward you until they get within broadside range. There are 2 ways to take them down with the least threat (of course this works best if you have a better ship than a light sloop and particularly well if you have lightning cannon shot).

1) Find a Phantom that sails near an island. There is usually one just off Port Royal if you sail to the right after launching there. Get close enough to the island so that you can dock immediately if need be. Turn your ship broadside,  release the helm, and take a cannon. Hit the Phantom's SAILS at the furthest away you can. As it comes toward you keep hitting its SAILS. As you take down its sails it will slow down and give you more time to fire on it before it gets to close. Once you take down its sails it can not move and will be a sitting target. If it gets within broadside range QUICKLY release the cannon, take the helm, hit it with one broadside. and then dock. Once you dock launch again quickly and you should find it in a weaken state ready to take on again. You also can try the tip in the second way below instead of docking but this takes a little more sailing ability.

2) The trait that Phantoms always comes straight toward you makes this second way possible (even though more difficult) and a bit more rewarding (to me at least). You have to start by finding a Phantom in an area that does not have a lot of other enemy ships. You can either start by hitting it with cannons again to draw it toward you or approach its front quickly using (Full Sail" or "Ramming Speed". Once it is within broadside range, hit it with a broadside and then sail away from its front. It will follow you but you should be able to out run it. Once you get outside broadside range, turn your boat broadside to its front, fire broadsides on it, run to outside broadside range, and repeat.

If all you have is a sloop (of any kind, but easiest with the smaller ones) there is another way that is more difficult to take down any enemy galleon or frigate. That is to get as close as you can to its back and continue hitting it with broadsides. Getting close to its back can be difficult at times, but usually using "Full Sail" or "Ramming Speed" works well when coming from the back or sometimes passing close by a ship going the opposite direction. Then all you have to do is hit the back with a broadside, sail to put your ship in position for your other broadsides, and keep repeating. If you want to try this I would suggest practicing with Bulwarks, Panthers, or Corvettes before going after anything else.


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> Skellies can be tough for a single person, but they are doable if you know the tricks.
> 
> First of all Phantoms are the least powerful and they have a trait that makes them easier to sink than some of the other skellies. This trait is that once you hit them they will sail straight toward you until they get within broadside range. There are 2 ways to take them down with the least threat (of course this works best if you have a better ship than a light sloop and particularly well if you have lightning cannon shot).
> 
> 1) Find a Phantom that sails near an island. There is usually one just off Port Royal if you sail to the right after launching there. Get close enough to the island so that you can dock immediately if need be. Turn your ship broadside,  release the helm, and take a cannon. Hit the Phantom's SAILS at the furthest away you can. As it comes toward you keep hitting its SAILS. As you take down its sails it will slow down and give you more time to fire on it before it gets to close. Once you take down its sails it can not move and will be a sitting target. If it gets within broadside range QUICKLY release the cannon, take the helm, hit it with one broadside. and then dock. Once you dock launch again quickly and you should find it in a weaken state ready to take on again. You also can try the tip in the second way below instead of docking but this takes a little more sailing ability.
> 
> 2) The trait that Phantoms always comes straight toward you makes this second way possible (even though more difficult) and a bit more rewarding (to me at least). You have to start by finding a Phantom in an area that does not have a lot of other enemy ships. You can either start by hitting it with cannons again to draw it toward you or approach its front quickly using (Full Sail" or "Ramming Speed". Once it is within broadside range, hit it with a broadside and then sail away from its front. It will follow you but you should be able to out run it. Once you get outside broadside range, turn your boat broadside to its front, fire broadsides on it, run to outside broadside range, and repeat.
> 
> If all you have is a sloop (of any kind, but easiest with the smaller ones) there is another way that is more difficult to take down any enemy galleon or frigate. That is to get as close as you can to its back and continue hitting it with broadsides. Getting close to its back can be difficult at times, but usually using "Full Sail" or "Ramming Speed" works well when coming from the back or sometimes passing close by a ship going the opposite direction. Then all you have to do is hit the back with a broadside, sail to put your ship in position for your other broadsides, and keep repeating. If you want to try this I would suggest practicing with Bulwarks, Panthers, or Corvettes before going after anything else.



Or..... you could just follow my method which is a whole lot simpler than that explanation!  Three easy steps:

1) Find Corianders Toy in game
2) Jump aboard his ship
3) Chat while he shoots

Yay!  A skellie!


----------



## jeaniegirl

Woot Pink, Happy birthday.I hope it is truly a magical day for you  You're 29 too, right????


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> Or..... you could just follow my method which is a whole lot simpler than that explanation!  Three easy steps:
> 
> 1) Find Corianders Toy in game
> 2) Jump aboard his ship
> 3) Chat while he shoots
> 
> Yay!  A skellie!


Well with one crewmember aboard (yes, even Pink ) and a frigate (of any kind) it is much easier. Find a Phantom in a relatively empty area. Have the crew member man a front cannon. Get within cannon shot range of the skelly and the crewmember starts hitting the skellies sails. As the skelly gets closer just use the down arrow key to back away from it. Once the skellies sails are down you can turn your broadside to the skelly and have your way with it.


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> Well with one crewmember aboard (yes, even Pink ) and a frigate (of any kind) it is much easier. Find a Phantom in a relatively empty area. Have the crew member man a front cannon. Get within cannon shot range of the skelly and the crewmember starts hitting the skellies sails. As the skelly gets closer just use the down arrow key to back away from it. Once the skellies sails are down you can turn your broadside to the skelly and have your way with it.



I still like my way better!!


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> Woot Pink, Happy birthday.I hope it is truly a magical day for you  You're 29 too, right????



Thanks, my friend!  And a very *HAPPY BIRTHDAY *to you too!  Can we swap ages?  LOL!


----------



## KrazyPete

It's Jeanne and Pink's birthday today? Is there some kind of weird alignment of the planets that happens on September 4th every year or what? 






Happy birthday ladies! Remind me to let you both check out my booty later!


----------



## jeaniegirl

KrazyPete said:


> It's Jeanne and Pink's birthday today? Is there some kind of weird alignment of the planets that happens on September 4th every year or what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday ladies! Remind me to let you both check out my booty later!



Uh... I check out your booty everytime i log in . It's looking better by the way . I guess the Wii fit board is actually helping


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Happy birthday ladies! Remind me to let you both check out my booty later!





jeaniegirl said:


> Uh... I check out your booty everytime i log in .



Sigh.... buying Jeannie a blindfold as a birthday gift today....


----------



## tigressjewel

Happy Birthday!!  Hope its been a great day for ye!


----------



## Cardinal

Happy birthday Pink!  Welcome back!


(P.S., you can switch ages with me, but I don't know how much you'll like AP Chemistry)


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> Happy birthday Pink!  Welcome back!
> 
> 
> (P.S., you can switch ages with me, but I don't know how much you'll like AP Chemistry)



AH!  Chemistry!!  {{shudders at the memory}}

I was always a straight A student, but chemistry.... let's just say I didn't get anywhere near an A    What's even worse was the fact that my father was a chemist, LOL!  He was not too happy with his daughter back in those days.

Good luck in that class!


----------



## threeboysmom

This weekend, POTCO is having a "Talk Like a Pirate, Live Like a King" Event held on both Saturday and Sunday from 12 p.m. to 3 p.m. PT.  This is your chance to earn double gold for that ship you've been saving up for!

Should we plan a plunderin' mission?

Also, on a side note.... it is time for another round of Survivor Fantasy League!!!  Would love to see more Roo Rockers join with us.  Come on, I know you all watch Survivor   Looks like a great season!

Here is the thread to sign up...  Survivor: Gabon Fantasy


----------



## cyre

Double gold? >_< how about double rep again? LOL that was great! And I missed the FD Quest


----------



## threeboysmom

Shark and I have been at the Boss Battle for awhile now.  Neither one of us wants to pass.  We are perfecting the art, LOL!  We practice together or solo trying to figure out the perfect strategy for each stage of the game.  We now have the first 3 bridges worked out - not sure we can improve anymore on what we've fine tuned so far.  Last night we were finally able to get to Goliath with a good amount of health still left.  I didn't dare fire a single shot as we're still not ready to pass yet...  We're not out to the battle the boss - we want to BOSS that battle!! 

Here's our health after completing the 3rd bridge last night.  Our best evah!


----------



## jeaniegirl

Way to go guys!!! I helped a few friends do a boss battle yesterday.Although I have no idea how we managed it bc there was next to no life left,we defeated it. I don't think I was much help,but it was fun to do.


----------



## threeboysmom

I just bought a War Frigate yesterday!  Wow, never thought I'd blow my money on that.... but I ended up maxing out my gold, so HAD to spend it on something!!  Now I'm poor again...

Good thing DOUBLE GOLD is back this Saturday!  

Anyone up for meeting right at 3 p.m. EST to sail for the three hours of the event?  Actually, we should plan to meet at 2:45 p.m. so we have time to get organized, crew up, and sail to get our flagship.... then once the event officially starts, we are ready to start shooting those Dreadnaughts, Death Omens, Juggernauts, Black Harbingers....


----------



## Cardinal

I would like to sail with you guys.  Is there a way I can meet up with any of you?


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> I would like to sail with you guys.  Is there a way I can meet up with any of you?



Sure, Card.  

I'm guessing we'll probably meet at the large dock on Port Royal at 2:45 p.m. EST on Saturday.  

I'll try to get on POTCO at 2:30 so I can post the ocean server in plenty of time for everyone.


----------



## KrazyPete

Hey, PotCO staff are scheduled to be in the game and answering questions this weekend. Jump over to the Elite DIS thread and let's see if can get organized to get some useful information out of these guys.

Elite DIS: Post 81

News on the Pirates Site

Oh yeah... talk like a pirate day... AVAST YE!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Hey, PotCO staff are scheduled to be in the game and answering questions this weekend. Jump over to the Elite DIS thread and let's see if can get organized to get some useful information out of these guys.
> 
> Elite DIS: Post 81
> 
> News on the Pirates Site
> 
> Oh yeah... talk like a pirate day... AVAST YE!



AYE YE SCURVY DOG!  (hehe, probably the only time I can call you a dog and get away with it) 

I posted my notes of today's event over on the Elite DIS 2 thread...


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, here's the plan for today's Double Gold event.

Anyone who is interested in joining, please meet at the *large dock on Port Royal* using the *Kokojillo ocean server* (I just like that name...) at *2:45 p.m. EST.*

We will crew up and get each other on friend's lists at that time.  I will be in charge of the crewing.

I nominate Bloodthirsty Shark to be the Captain since he has a War Galleon which holds the most booty.

We'll head out and get a flagship then wait until the event officially begins before sinking ships.  We are ONLY going after the big ships.  Please hold fire until we are out into deep water. 

Once the cargo is full, we will dock.  We want to get back out to sea as fast as we can to make full use of the double gold event, so here is the procedure for docking.

- Log out/log in (if you're doing Bartholomew's quests for extra gold)
- Drop off old quests to Bart/collect gold and pick up new quests
- Restock ammo!

As soon as Shark is done, he will seek out a quiet server (if needed) and launch his boat (preferably from Padres).  Join him as quickly as you can for we won't be waiting until everyone is on board before we start sinking ships again (after getting another flag).  If you need to go AFK, try to do it while on the boat rather than on land so you can still participate in the booty collecting.

I will crew everyone again once we're back on the boat each run.

Sound good?

I'm signing in now... Hope to see you!


----------



## threeboysmom

Well, looks like it's me and Mean Queen.... Since it's 3:00, we're going to set sail now to take advantage of the event.


----------



## threeboysmom

Jade?  I'm trying to talk to you in game... via local... via crew.... via whisper...

You're not responding to me.  Can you not hear my chat at all?

ETA:  Sorry Jade.  It's pretty apparent you're not hearing a word I'm saying to you.    Either that or you seriously don't like me!  Nah


----------



## threeboysmom

OH MY GOSH!!

Ok, blame lame-oh Pink for this one.

I got the time of the event WRONG!  It's 3-6 pm Pacific time which translates into 6-9 p.m. EST!

Grrrrr!!!!

So.... anyone up for meeting at 5:45 p.m. tonight?  Same place... different time...  



Docking now... yeah... that was just a practice run.... yeah, that's it....


----------



## threeboysmom

Jade... to answer your question....

YES!  We can all hear YOU just fine.  You cannot hear any of us!  Please, we are not being rude.  I've been talking to you since you first showed up at the dock and apparently you are not seeing anything I say, nor anything any of the others say


----------



## Mean Queen

LOL!  Odd.  I'll try logging off and back in again to see if that works.


----------



## threeboysmom

Jade, you read my "No' in game because I used speed chat.  You can ONLY read speed chat phrases.

I'm guessing you used a child's birth year when you signed up for POTCO.  A child under 13 cannot read other people's chat - only the "safe" speed chat phrases.  See if you can log into your account and change your birthdate.  If not, try going into your account and changing the chat settings.  If you can't, you'll have to contact Disney to get this fixed.


----------



## Mean Queen

Any clue how I can fix not being able to read free chat anymore?  Could it be the server we're on?


----------



## Mean Queen

This is the first time I have only been able to read speed chat.  Odd.


----------



## Cardinal

Where is everyone?  I've been waiting since 6:00 EST for you guys to come.


----------



## threeboysmom

Sorry, Card.  I was running late... real life..

I can come by and pick you up if you're still around.  Looks like it's just you and me today.

ETA:  Ok, ran to the dock.. didn't see you.  Not like I expected you to be still hanging around anyways.  Going out for a run, then I'll check back again.


----------



## Cardinal

I was playing with the guards right next to the dock, Pink.  I wish I had seen you.


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> I was playing with the guards right next to the dock, Pink.  I wish I had seen you.



How could you miss me run by???


----------



## threeboysmom

Docking in about 5 minutes...


----------



## threeboysmom

I'm here at the dock, Card, but I don't see you.  What's your pirate name?

I'm standing in front of a "Jack" who's AFK... is that you?


----------



## Cardinal

I am Sven Hullwrecker and my last crew has landed me in the Padres Del Fuego jail.


----------



## threeboysmom

Can you teleport to Port Royal?  I'm still waiting.


----------



## KrazyPete

So Pink caught something from one of the GMs about "Cannons of the Deep." The first thing I did was Google that and check out what I found.






It's a game on the mobile version of Disney.com currently in beta. It says you can earn gold, treasure and sheet music. All of these can be transferred over to your PotCO account. I think you'll be able to give the sheet music the NPC musicians in the taverns. You can also upgrade the hull strength and figure head on your ship.

It seems to be a text based game. It tells you that you've encountered a ship and you set your cannon angle and power to see if you can hit it. I encountered a Kingfisher. I sunk it and made 26 gold but not before critically damaging my own ship (which cost me 56 gold to repair).  

*Cannons of the Deep*


----------



## KrazyPete

Copied from the "Cannons of the Deep: More info" page:



> Cannons of the Deep Mobile Game
> Send your ship to islands or battle locally earning gold and loot including sheet music and treasure. Maintain and upgrade your ship using gold as currency.
> 
> Gold
> You will earn gold for every enemy you defeat. A small fraction of the possible gold will be earned for auto-resolving combat. A larger amount based on the type of enemy ship sunk will be rewarded for ships actively sunk via the ship-to-ship combat. Transfer gold anytime to your Pirates Online (PC) account.
> (Logged-In Accounts Only)
> 
> Treasure (Loot)
> Earn collectibles for a unique panel on the Treasures menu of your Pirates Online character. Collect and transfer all 12!
> (Logged-In Accounts Only)
> 
> Sheet Music (Loot)
> - Earn sheet music by defeating enemies!
> - Transfer to your Pirates Online account.
> - Play sheet music in Pirates Online
> (Logged-In Accounts Only)
> 
> Pirates Online Leaderboards
> View your Pirates from Online, My Standings, Overall and Daily Leaderboards.
> (Logged-In Accounts Only)
> 
> You have Enhanced Access to Pirates Online on Your Phone
> You have logged in allowing you to:
> 1.) Save your mobile game progress (including gold and ship upgrades)
> 2.) Transfer earned items including gold and loot to Pirates Online
> 3.) Access your Pirates Online Leaderboards


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> So Pink caught something from one of the GMs about "Cannons of the Deep." The first thing I did was Google that and check out what I found.



"one of the GMs"???  His name was Thatch. 

Second thing you did... sent the link  



KrazyPete said:


> I sunk it and made 26 gold but not before critically damaging my own ship (which cost me 56 gold to repair).


----------



## threeboysmom

Oh... one other thing I learned from Thatch...

Clear your calendar next weekend....

DOUBLE REP is back!  

Wootalicious!


----------



## cyre

threeboysmom said:


> Oh... one other thing I learned from Thatch...
> 
> Clear your calendar next weekend....
> 
> DOUBLE REP is back!
> 
> Wootalicious!



Oh that makes me happy!!


----------



## threeboysmom

cyre said:


> Oh that makes me happy!!




Yes!

If you're at the Boss Battle, this weekend is the time to do it!  4000 in rep points!  

Also, work those weapons... because new weapon unlocks (level 20) are making an appearance next week, I believe.


----------



## jeaniegirl

Hey friends,just wanted to let you know that I finished boss battle last night.I can't believe that me(lvl 29) completed it.A whole bunch of friends of mine helped me. I know I shouldn't brag,but....GO Me!!!!     I thought we were all going to Davy Jones' locker bc there was no health left,but we did it


----------



## threeboysmom

Woot!  Congrats, Jeannie!  Go YOU!!


----------



## KrazyPete

jeaniegirl said:


> Hey friends,just wanted to let you know that I finished boss battle last night.



Oh no! That's one more Roo Rocker we won't be seeing in the game much anymore. Has anyone seen Cruise or Matty around? 

Seriously though, Congrats!


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Oh no! That's one more Roo Rocker we won't be seeing in the game much anymore. Has anyone seen Cruise or Matty around?
> 
> Seriously though, Congrats!



Only in SmallWorlds lately...  They're both on now actually...

I feel extremely slow... Not only do I still have Boss Battle left, but I have TWO of the three clothing quests still left to complete.... AND if that's not bad enough, I'm still working my way through the PRIVATEERING quest!  Not to mention the weapon unlock quests that I haven't even begun yet...  I have enough to keep me busy still for a long time!  

I think I spend waaaaaaay too much time chatting in this game! 

Just wait until we get our own little guildy hang-out joint! 

ETA:  Oh!  Speaking of which... I totally forgot to mention some other things Thatch told me.  We were talking about Guilds and such - some ideas thrown around were... a private island for guilds to hang out, guild colors (pink, pink, and pink!!), design your own guild flag for your ships (pink!), guild events,  a "wall" or something for leaving messages for your fellow guildies...  Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Iris

I still can't play Pirates much because of my computer situation.  I need to stick games that I don't have to download.

I still only have Barbosa's outfit but not the other two.  However, whenever I do manage to log on, nobody else is on at all.


----------



## KrazyPete

Iris said:


> I still can't play Pirates much because of my computer situation.  I need to stick games that I don't have to download.
> 
> I still only have Barbosa's outfit but not the other two.  However, whenever I do manage to log on, nobody else is on at all.



It sounds like part of the problem is that we're just on at different times. If only our guild had something like an Event Coordinator that could plan special things for us to all do together.


----------



## tigressjewel

Way to go Jeanne!!  I wish I had known, I would have piggybacked with you and got my completed too!!  Now you have to help me.  I was hoping to talk Matty and Cruise into helping me also, since Pink and Pete want to boss the battle, not battle the boss.. err.. whatever!  I think I said that right.  

I haven't even started one clothing quest yet!  I barely started privateering too, so there is LOADS for me to still keep busy in game with.  I can't wait to see about this guild hangout idea.. sounds awesome!! 

Oh.. and btw, I dl skype today.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

KrazyPete said:


> It sounds like part of the problem is that we're just on at different times. If only our guild had something like an Event Coordinator that could plan special things for us to all do together.



Try using Disney DXD, just go to the community tab from Pirates Home Page.
if you have not been there yet already its kinda confusing since most all our pirates link back to our disney accounts but yet are different ? maybe/

http://disney.go.com/games/#/disneygroups/piratesonlineplayers/


----------



## Iris

tigressjewel said:


> Way to go Jeanne!!  I wish I had known, I would have piggybacked with you and got my completed too!!  Now you have to help me.  I was hoping to talk Matty and Cruise into helping me also, since Pink and Pete want to boss the battle, not battle the boss.. err.. whatever!  I think I said that right.
> 
> I haven't even started one clothing quest yet!  I barely started privateering too, so there is LOADS for me to still keep busy in game with.  I can't wait to see about this guild hangout idea.. sounds awesome!!
> 
> Oh.. and btw, I dl skype today.





Jewel, let me know when you want to try, maybe this weekend during double rep points?  I am there for you.  I love doing the boss and maybe we can do it with little crew involved.


----------



## jeaniegirl

KrazyPete said:


> Oh no! That's one more Roo Rocker we won't be seeing in the game much anymore. Has anyone seen Cruise or Matty around?
> 
> Seriously though, Congrats!



Thanks friend,but I not going anywhere.I'm still only lvl 29 noteriety and I really want that stinkin staff. So, I guess you're stuck with me unless you give me the boot   Besides, this is the best guild ever,right???


----------



## tigressjewel

Iris said:


> Jewel, let me know when you want to try, maybe this weekend during double rep points?  I am there for you.  I love doing the boss and maybe we can do it with little crew involved.


OOhhh yesss!!   I'm so excited about double rep!  As soon as I have an idea of a good time this weekend I'll let you know.  I think I'm pretty open, no plans that I  know of.  Who else wants to ride along?


----------



## jeaniegirl

Me Me Me, can I ride along too? I can't wait for double reps WOOT!!! Let me know a time to jump aboard


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I actually had time to play POTC last night and nobody was on. lol


----------



## Mean Queen

I know I'm not in the Rocking Roos Guild, but you guys should add me as a friend because I seem to be on there more than I should.  Especially if you are home during the day like I am.  I look forward to long naps because it's bye bye housework, hello POTC time!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Mean Queen said:


> I know I'm not in the Rocking Roos Guild, but you guys should add me as a friend because I seem to be on there more than I should.  Especially if you are home during the day like I am.  I look forward to long naps because it's bye bye housework, hello POTC time!



Try using you Disney account title for friends it allows one account for all your characters, even pixie hollow titles link up to pirates, um so I was told . 





its kind of confusing since the Dname is only a number till you fill out your profile


----------



## threeboysmom

tinkabellspirate said:


> its kind of confusing since the Dname is only a number till you fill out your profile




Wait!  What???  How did you pull that Roo page up??


----------



## tinkabellspirate

threeboysmom said:


> Wait!  What???  How did you pull that Roo page up??



thats the fun part you can search stats against all pirates! its the community pages!


----------



## Mean Queen

tinkabellspirate said:


> thats the fun part you can search stats against all pirates! its the community pages!



I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to get that page to come up.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Mean Queen said:


> I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to get that page to come up.



Heres a direct link ! 

http://disney.go.com/games/#/disneygroups/piratesonlineplayers/


----------



## threeboysmom

Don't forget..... DOUBLE REP tomorrow and Sunday!  3-6 p.m. EST!

Also.... NEW Weapon Unlocks heading our way in a few weeks (level 20)!

NEW enemies and high-level bosses coming!  Woot!  Can't wait for this!


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Don't forget..... DOUBLE REP tomorrow and Sunday!  3-6 p.m. EST!
> 
> Also.... NEW Weapon Unlocks heading our way in a few weeks (level 20)!
> 
> NEW enemies and high-level bosses coming!  Woot!  Can't wait for this!



Meeee tooooo!!
I plan on being on as much as I can during double rep on both days.  I am really excited about the new boss enemies too, lots of cool things coming!


----------



## Iris

Jewel,  I will be out of the house most of Saturday for my daughter's competition.  I can be on Sunday if you want to try boss and get those double rep points.  Just let me know.  Otherwise carry on without me.


----------



## taz

Can anyone help me find the buried severed arm?

I cant dig anywhere without an enemy interrupting my digging...or dieing.

I cant even find the dig spot with this clue http://www.disneyonlineworlds.com/index.php/Dig_Up_A_Severed_Arm_Quest

ETA: About a minute or two after posting this, I found it


----------



## threeboysmom

Woot!   

After many weeks of practicing, BloodthirstyShark and Pink decided to finally pass their Boss Battle yesterday during double rep!!  Piece of cake... got it on our first attempt through. We rock that Boss! 

We then took Jewel through and helped her pass her own Boss Battle!     

I'm sure going to miss that task though...  Great fun!

If anyone needs a couple of tour guides for their upcoming Boss Battle, we're ready to don our captain's caps once again 

Those that have now successfully passed their Boss Battles:

Ladysouth
Matty_D
Cruiselinefan
Jeanniegirl
Tigress Jewel
Bloodthirsty Shark
Pink Girlygirl

Am I missing anyone?

Need to now get Jedi, Jade, Constance, and Ricks through...


----------



## BobRichmond

taz said:


> Can anyone help me find the buried severed arm?...
> I cant dig anywhere without an enemy interrupting my digging...or dieing....
> I cant even find the dig spot with this clue http://www.disneyonlineworlds.com/index.php/Dig_Up_A_Severed_Arm_Quest...ETA: About a minute or two after posting this, I found it


For others that may be looking the below may help. Tip: It is best to find the spot with your weapon already drawn, as you will probably be attacked by a rock crab. Once you kill it start digging right away. If a crab starts hitting you during the digging most likely the digging will be halted with nothing found.


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Woot!
> 
> 
> We then took Jewel through and helped her pass her own Boss Battle!




Well then, guess i didn't need to log in just now.  Sorry Jewel, had planned on helping but I guess it wasn't needed after all.  Congratulations on completing the boss battle.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Iris said:


> Well then, guess i didn't need to log in just now.  Sorry Jewel, had planned on helping but I guess it wasn't needed after all.  Congratulations on completing the boss battle.



No need to log on! its almost double rep time, and aye second on that big Congratulations on completing the boss battle!


----------



## bevgray

Still ailing although have been cleared to go back to work.  Now, if I can just manage some game time.  Miss you'all.


----------



## Iris

bevgray said:


> Still ailing although have been cleared to go back to work.  Now, if I can just manage some game time.  Miss you'all.



Aww hurry back soon girlie, we miss you!   PS-my girl loves Indy!!!!


----------



## tigressjewel

Woot!!  Thank you so much Pink and Pete.. such precision, such teamwork!!  You truly did boss that battle!   I was able to get the double rep too, so a very good days work!  Thanks so much Cruise for thinking of me and logging in today though.  Have I mentioned lately how much I love our guild?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Good news, I now can play pirates at lunch at work. I got a new monitor yesterday and now I can actually see whats going on, on the screen.


----------



## Mean Queen

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Good news, I now can play pirates at lunch at work. I got a new monitor yesterday and now I can actually see whats going on, on the screen.



That's a nice lunch break!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Good news, I now can play pirates at lunch at work. I got a new monitor yesterday and now I can actually see whats going on, on the screen.



Great news! can we plan for some ship battles now? its been forever since you sunk my ships.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

tinkabellspirate said:


> Great news! can we plan for some ship battles now? its been forever since you sunk my ships.



Ship sailing and battling is actually the part I need to get better at on POTC.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Ship sailing and battling is actually the part I need to get better at on POTC.



Just post what ocean to meet Ill join your ship for some training anytime!


----------



## threeboysmom

tinkabellspirate said:


> Great news! can we plan for some ship battles now? its been forever since you sunk my ships.



You seriously are wanting to battle it out with us, aren't you?  LOL!

Are you more interested in ship vs. ship or player vs. player combat?

I can organize something for DIS players if you'd like.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

threeboysmom said:


> You seriously are wanting to battle it out with us, aren't you?  LOL!
> 
> Are you more interested in ship vs. ship or player vs. player combat?
> 
> I can organize something for DIS players if you'd like.



Oh I am not out to start anything other than friendly battles at sea! just trying to keep the magic alive!
If you do!! I can't make it this weekend or next Ill be at the fort!!


----------



## KrazyPete

I upgraded the software that runs our web site today. I know it looks the same but trust me, it's different. If you've been having issues with it, please check it out and let me know if they've been fixed in this update.


----------



## Iris

Still can't edit my page but no biggie.

News from the Test Server:

*Players can now replay the Black Pearl Boss Battle even after defeating the Goliath!   (Wootness!!!)

Some others of interest:
*Trainer NPC's at local blacksmiths can now retrain your weapons, by retraining a weapon you can refund all your spent skill points and allow you to re-choose your skills for that same weapon
*Captains now have more control over who boards their ships with a new ship-boarding persmission system.  Additionaly, players at dignhies now have a better interface for finding ships to board.
*The maxium size of Guilds has been increased to 500 members.

There are several more release notes on the Test Server but was most excited about the ability to redo Boss Battle.


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Still can't edit my page but no biggie.
> 
> News from the Test Server:
> 
> *Players can now replay the Black Pearl Boss Battle even after defeating the Goliath!   (Wootness!!!)
> 
> Some others of interest:
> *Trainer NPC's at local blacksmiths can now retrain your weapons, by retraining a weapon you can refund all your spent skill points and allow you to re-choose your skills for that same weapon
> *Captains now have more control over who boards their ships with a new ship-boarding persmission system.  Additionaly, players at dignhies now have a better interface for finding ships to board.
> *The maxium size of Guilds has been increased to 500 members.
> 
> There are several more release notes on the Test Server but was most excited about the ability to redo Boss Battle.



Oh YES!!!  Now I can do it over and over again!


----------



## KrazyPete

Iris said:


> Still can't edit my page but no biggie.



It is a biggie. It's a recurring problem that I can't seem to fix and I have 5 sites running under this drupal install I don't like a bug in there that I can't find.


----------



## KrazyPete

Ok, I think it's fixed for real now. I've tested it with Cruise's account and Pink has tested it with her mom's. If anyone else is having problems editing their own member page please let me know.


----------



## threeboysmom

Ouch!  I SERIOUSLY need to update my player page! 

Thanks for fixing that, Pete!


----------



## Iris

Picture of new Boarding Permissions:


----------



## Iris

New Boarding Options:


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Hey cruise, you free next week during lunch to meet me on POTC, i can play at lunch now


----------



## Iris

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Hey cruise, you free next week during lunch to meet me on POTC, i can play at lunch now



You got it, I would love to play with somebody - it is rather lonely these days.  I must say I have been spending a great deal of time with Michelle's Guild-Babes of the Sea (that name just cracks me up)

Lunch your time right? (EST?)


----------



## KrazyPete

Those screen shots look pretty cool. Thanks for posting them Cruise. I can't wait until they push those out to the live servers.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Iris said:


> You got it, I would love to play with somebody - it is rather lonely these days.  I must say I have been spending a great deal of time with Michelle's Guild-Babes of the Sea (that name just cracks me up)
> 
> Lunch your time right? (EST?)



I'm central time  I'll look for you Monday


----------



## Iris

A few more images of new items coming soon:





By http://profile.imageshack.us/user/DisneyCruiseFan





By http://profile.imageshack.us/user/DisneyCruiseFan





By http://profile.imageshack.us/user/DisneyCruiseFan




By http://profile.imageshack.us/user/DisneyCruiseFan


----------



## Mean Queen

I can't wait until all those new items come online!  It looks fun.


----------



## threeboysmom

I miss my Guildies!!!  

Anyone up for a little ship privateering competition this Friday night?  We can divide up into two teams and see how many times we can sink each other.

This will NOT be a wimpy friendly flag type game.  It will be an all-out ship battle war!


----------



## Iris

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I'm central time  I'll look for you Monday




Hey Jedi,

Sorry, I could not make it today, my computer is being updated as I speak!

I AM FINALLY OUT OF MY COMPUTER NIGHTMARE!!!   

Right now files are being backed up to be placed onto my spanking brand new office computer which has a wicked processor, oodles of memory and enough space to house the national archives inventory.

I won't be available until Wednesday but then I am off Thursday and Friday - had to use some vacation days since I can't roll them over to next year.  So I can play then.

Can't wait until all my updates are completed and files are restored on my new office computer, it has been a nightmare since August!!!!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Iris said:


> Hey Jedi,
> 
> Sorry, I could not make it today, my computer is being updated as I speak!
> 
> I AM FINALLY OUT OF MY COMPUTER NIGHTMARE!!!
> 
> Right now files are being backed up to be placed onto my spanking brand new office computer which has a wicked processor, oodles of memory and enough space to house the national archives inventory.
> 
> I won't be available until Wednesday but then I am off Thursday and Friday - had to use some vacation days since I can't roll them over to next year.  So I can play then.
> 
> Can't wait until all my updates are completed and files are restored on my new office computer, it has been a nightmare since August!!!!



Aww, sorry I missed you today but I guess you have a good excuse.  have fun with your new speed machine. We can meet up later this week. I'm not sure about Wednesday just yet. We may have lunch catered for wednesday at work.


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> I miss my Guildies!!!
> 
> Anyone up for a little ship privateering competition this Friday night?  We can divide up into two teams and see how many times we can sink each other.
> 
> This will NOT be a wimpy friendly flag type game.  It will be an all-out ship battle war!



I would really love to do this!  Please post the time here and I'll do my best to be there.  I miss everyone so much!


----------



## threeboysmom

OK, how about this....

Friday, October 17, at 8:00 p.m. EST 

This is open to any DIS'er that would like to join the Roo Rockers!  Just let us know on this thread if you would like to take part in our Ship Privateering Event.

Right now... it's Pink versus Jewel.  Muuuaaahhhaaa


----------



## tinkabellspirate

threeboysmom said:


> OK, how about this....
> 
> Friday, October 17, at 8:00 p.m. EST
> 
> This is open to any DIS'er that would like to join the Roo Rockers!  Just let us know on this thread if you would like to take part in our Ship Privateering Event.
> 
> Right now... it's Pink versus Jewel.  Muuuaaahhhaaa



I have not seen hide nor hair of any elite dis in quite some time now sounds like a great time too bad I gotta go watch DD  and its away game no doubt..


----------



## Mean Queen

tinkabellspirate said:


> I have not seen hide nor hair of any elite dis in quite some time now sounds like a great time too bad I gotta go watch DD  and its away game no doubt..



I rarely see any other Elite Dis/Dis Crew members anymore.  But I can't do Friday either, I'll be at Disney this weekend for MNSSHP.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Mean Queen said:


> I rarely see any other Elite Dis/Dis Crew members anymore.  But I can't do Friday either, I'll be at Disney this weekend for MNSSHP.



Oh yay! I was there last week and it was very frightfull.


----------



## Mean Queen

tinkabellspirate said:


> Oh yay! I was there last week and it was very frightfull.



Frightful?    It's supposed to be not so scary.


----------



## threeboysmom

Mean Queen said:


> I rarely see any other Elite Dis/Dis Crew members anymore.  But I can't do Friday either, I'll be at Disney this weekend for MNSSHP.





tinkabellspirate said:


> Oh yay! I was there last week and it was very frightfull.



Oh grrrr... I hate you both


----------



## threeboysmom

Friday night 8 p.m. EST

So far, it's Pink, Jewel, and Shark.

Cruise, Themgrind, and MeanQueen cannot make it...

Haven't heard from anyone else.  Need at least one more person to balance it out...


----------



## Iris

Mean Queen said:


> I rarely see any other Elite Dis/Dis Crew members anymore.  But I can't do Friday either, I'll be at Disney this weekend for MNSSHP.



That is a pretty acceptable excuse..........jealous, jealous, jealous 

I will also be watching my daughter  at the football game on Friday.  Most likely the team will not win, they only won 1 game all season.


----------



## tigressjewel

threeboysmom said:


> Friday night 8 p.m. EST
> 
> So far, it's Pink, Jewel, and Shark.
> 
> Cruise, Themgrind, and MeanQueen cannot make it...
> 
> Haven't heard from anyone else.  Need at least one more person to balance it out...



Hiya!  My daughter has a 4-H competition that won't be done until 7:30 or 8pm.  I can just come in when I get home, unless we want to try for sat?  I'm still fine with tomorrow though, just might be a tad late. If nothing else we can PVP as undeads, that always gives me a good laugh!!
Jewel.. I'm dead
Pink.. You better run!
Jewel.. Oh, I'm laughing
Pink.. You don't look so good
Its very hard to take swordfighting seriously with your bff.


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> Hiya!  My daughter has a 4-H competition that won't be done until 7:30 or 8pm.  I can just come in when I get home, unless we want to try for sat?  I'm still fine with tomorrow though, just might be a tad late. If nothing else we can PVP as undeads, that always gives me a good laugh!!
> Jewel.. I'm dead
> Pink.. You better run!
> Jewel.. Oh, I'm laughing
> Pink.. You don't look so good
> Its very hard to take swordfighting seriously with your bff.



LOL!  I think that was probably our conversation verbatim!  Oh my gosh, I was laughing so hard, I ouldn't even get a hit on you. 

Kind of hard to take swordfighting seriously when you're overtaken in a serious giggling fit.

Mudpit next time?


----------



## threeboysmom

Well... last ditch effort for some pirates to join us tonight at 8 pm EST.

Otherwise, it will be just another night of Pete sinking Pink and Pink getting mad ...   Until Jewel can make it home to join us, LOL.


----------



## tigressjewel

As it turns out we got our dates mixed up and I won't be at a competition tonight, so I'll be able to show up by 8.  

Oh  Pete.... we need help in figuring out how to battle with another crew.


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> Oh  Pete.... we need help in figuring out how to battle with another crew.



You're seriously dying to take another swing at me, aren't you?


----------



## tigressjewel

WOOT!!

From the Newsletter:

_October 17 2008
Massive Game Update Goes Live! Level 5 Weapons, New Quests and More!

Check out the massive game update Live! This update introduces new Level 5 Weapons, new Quests, new Bosses, Skill Point Reallocation, and much more. Check out these great new features! _

Looks like tonight won't be at all boring!!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

tigressjewel said:


> WOOT!!
> 
> From the Newsletter:
> 
> _October 17 2008
> Massive Game Update Goes Live! Level 5 Weapons, New Quests and More!
> 
> Check out the massive game update Live! This update introduces new Level 5 Weapons, new Quests, new Bosses, Skill Point Reallocation, and much more. Check out these great new features! _
> 
> Looks like tonight won't be at all boring!!



Just adding more from newsletter, I posted on the ED2~thread also but left out the part about the prizes!  
_____________
Happy Birthday POTC


One Year Anniversary Celebration October 16 2008 Happy Birthday - to Us! 

To celebrate the first anniversary of the launch of Pirates of the Caribbean Online and to show our appreciation to our community, we're celebrating our anniversary and awarding you, our players, in a variety of ways.

Get in the Game! Our anniversary falls on October 31st - Halloween! We've got spooky plans for you! Be sure to join us - and the scourge of the Caribbean, Jolly Roger, who has even more spookier plans for you.

Rewarding Our Players! During the month of October, 31 Basic Access Players will be randomly selected to receive a 14-day Unlimited Access upgrade! We'll also award 31 Unlimited Access Members with a special Pirates Online prize pack! Finally, we've got a very special gift planned for our Unlimited Access Founders.

Live the Pirates Life Contest! All the excitement concludes with our biggest contest to date! You'll get to show the world you're a Pirates Online fan! More details to come!

Your support, enthusiasm and dedication have made us the #1 Pirates MMORPG in the world and we couldn't have done it without you! Thanks for playing!
__________________


----------



## BobRichmond

I have completed all the other level 5 weapon quests, but am stuck on one of the first tasks that Tia gives you for the Taboo Doll. The task (picture below) seems to indicate that there is a digspot in the village area of Kingshead. I have never seen or heard of a digspot in that area and I have recently spent at least 2 hours trying to find it. Has anybody completed this task?

Note: The 2 digspots in the first courtyard on Kingshead do not work and give the "Nothing of Interest" message.


----------



## Mean Queen

BobRichmond said:


> I have completed all the other level 5 weapon quests, but am stuck on one of the first tasks that Tia gives you for the Taboo Doll. The task (picture below) seems to indicate that there is a digspot in the village area of Kingshead. I have never seen or heard of a digspot in that area and I have recently spent at least 2 hours trying to find it. Has anybody completed this task?
> 
> Note: The 2 digspots in the first courtyard on Kingshead do not work and give the "Nothing of Interest" message.



I think there is a dig spot in the village area hidden behind a couple houses.  I haven't done the task, but I remember finding it once and wondering what task it was for.  I remember it being near an arch.  Hope that helps!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Mean Queen said:


> I think there is a dig spot in the village area hidden behind a couple houses.  I haven't done the task, but I remember finding it once and wondering what task it was for.  I remember it being near an arch.  Hope that helps!



You got it Queen, but you must enter thru the archway. just as you enter the courtyard from the path of trees go left  the arch is on the left guarded by a few EITC . enter the smaller courtyard and battle a few more, the dig spot is kinda in the middle. Good luck!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Oh drat! I'm back on basic access. 

Anyone want to contribute to the "Give Jedi Unlimited Access Fund" ?


----------



## BobRichmond

Well I found it with some help (OK, lots of help with pictures) from another site. 

To be more complete when you enter the village from the tree lined hill look on the left at the buildings. The second set of small stairs leads up to a open archway. Go through that archway and you will see 2 trees in a grassy area. Go about half way between and just a little past the trees and you will find the dig spot.


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> Well I found it with some help (OK, lots of help with pictures) from another site.
> 
> To be more complete when you enter the village from the tree lined hill look on the left at the buildings. The second set of small stairs leads up to a open archway. Go through that archway and you will see 2 trees in a grassy area. Go about half way between and just a little past the trees and you will find the dig spot.



Thanks, Out!  This will come in handy when I start that quest!  

I've been trying to knock off some of the old privateering and clothing quests out of my journal before beginning these new weapon quests.

I'm now ready to begin!  Woot!


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Oh drat! I'm back on basic access.
> 
> Anyone want to contribute to the "Give Jedi Unlimited Access Fund" ?



Grrr... just pay the stinking $8/month, will you?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> Grrr... just pay the stinking $8/month, will you?



Well now I have a decision to make. Do I buy access to POTC or do I wait to pay for the new Star Wars : The Old Republic MMO game coming out soon.

www.swtor.com


----------



## threeboysmom

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> Well now I have a decision to make. Do I buy access to POTC or do I wait to pay for the new Star Wars : The Old Republic MMO game coming out soon.
> 
> www.swtor.com



I'll make the decision for you....

BOTH!   

I just took a look at that website.  Looks cool! When does the game launch?  I couldn't find a whole lot of info about the game on that site.


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...This will come in handy when I start that quest!...trying to knock off some of the old privateering and clothing quests out of my journal before beginning these new weapon quests...I'm now ready to begin!...


I have to say a nice word for POtCO on these new quests. This task was the only one that was difficult for me. Even though there are ships to sink, there are not nearly as many as some of the other recent quests needed. However some of the new bosses are HARD, so be sure to have some friends with you (or do them soon when many other strangers are still doing them). By hard I mean mid 30 level bosses that would have killed me (level 38 now) pretty quickly if strangers hadn't stepped in and helped.

A couple of tips that worked for me:
- Get all the quests at 1 time and run around getting all the talking, easy parts, and easy land parts done before getting into the sailing. This way when multiple quests have you sinking ships, you can go after the ships needed to satisfy all the quests. For example a quest want you to sink any EITC, another needs lvl10+ EITC, and a third needs lvl20+ EITC - just go after the lvl20+ to satisfy all the quests.
- Since most of the talking will be on islands you can teleport to, go back and talk after you complete any task. This way you can get the next task that might be the same as other tasks you already have.
- There is one task that says sink a Spanish skeleton ship - it completed for me when I sank a regular skeleton ship (no boarding and fighting needed).
- When sailing to Kingshead it is much easier to sail from the Spanish Privateering Island. However since there might be French ships lurking about you do not want to do this slowly. I suggest immediately get your ship pointed at Kingshead, use Ramming Speed for a quick start, and then Full Sail. By the time you get in the midst of normal enemy ships these skills should be recharged if you need to make a fast getaway.
- Even though it will take some time, your quota of EITC Grunts, Hired Guns, and Mercenaries can all be found in Fort Charles at Port Royal. Best place for mid level undead are in the Catacombes on Padres.

May your plunder be plentiful and your friends numerous,


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> I'll make the decision for you....
> 
> BOTH!
> 
> I just took a look at that website.  Looks cool! When does the game launch?  I couldn't find a whole lot of info about the game on that site.



They didn't say when it will launch. It's not in beta yet but I signed up for the newsletter and I guess it will be sometime next year in 2009. Oh and thanks for making that decision for me  Can I get a loan from you


----------



## Mean Queen

BobRichmond said:


> I have to say a nice word for POtCO on these new quests. This task was the only one that was difficult for me. Even though there are ships to sink, there are not nearly as many as some of the other recent quests needed. However some of the new bosses are HARD, so be sure to have some friends with you (or do them soon when many other strangers are still doing them). By hard I mean mid 30 level bosses that would have killed me (level 38 now) pretty quickly if strangers hadn't stepped in and helped.
> 
> A couple of tips that worked for me:
> - Get all the quests at 1 time and run around getting all the talking, easy parts, and easy land parts done before getting into the sailing. This way when multiple quests have you sinking ships, you can go after the ships needed to satisfy all the quests. For example a quest want you to sink any EITC, another needs lvl10+ EITC, and a third needs lvl20+ EITC - just go after the lvl20+ to satisfy all the quests.
> - Since most of the talking will be on islands you can teleport to, go back and talk after you complete any task. This way you can get the next task that might be the same as other tasks you already have.
> - There is one task that says sink a Spanish skeleton ship - it completed for me when I sank a regular skeleton ship (no boarding and fighting needed).
> - When sailing to Kingshead it is much easier to sail from the Spanish Privateering Island. However since there might be French ships lurking about you do not want to do this slowly. I suggest immediately get your ship pointed at Kingshead, use Ramming Speed for a quick start, and then Full Sail. By the time you get in the midst of normal enemy ships these skills should be recharged if you need to make a fast getaway.
> - Even though it will take some time, your quota of EITC Grunts, Hired Guns, and Mercenaries can all be found in Fort Charles at Port Royal. Best place for mid level undead are in the Catacombes on Padres.
> 
> May your plunder be plentiful and your friends numerous,



Thanks for the tips!  I wish I could do all of them at once, but my weapons aren't to 20 yet.  I'm trying, but some of them are hard to level up.  I can only throw grenades in Kingshead for so many hours before I get totally bored.


----------



## BobRichmond

Mean Queen said:


> Thanks for the tips!  I wish I could do all of them at once, but my weapons aren't to 20 yet.  I'm trying, but some of them are hard to level up.  I can only throw grenades in Kingshead for so many hours before I get totally bored.


Grenades do not have a level 4 or 5 weapon. In fact their are no levels to the grenade weapon at all, just different types of first level grenades. 

There are 5 weapons (cutlass, pistol, voodoo doll, dagger, and voodoo staff) with the 5 levels (level 1 given after a quest, levels 2 & 3 bought after a certain weapon level attained, and level 4 & 5 given after a quest that is received after a certain weapon level is obtained).


----------



## Mean Queen

BobRichmond said:


> Grenades do not have a level 4 or 5 weapon. In fact their are no levels to the grenade weapon at all, just different types of first level grenades.
> 
> There are 5 weapons (cutlass, pistol, voodoo doll, dagger, and voodoo staff) with the 5 levels (level 1 given after a quest, levels 2 & 3 bought after a certain weapon level attained, and level 4 & 5 given after a quest that is received after a certain weapon level is obtained).



Shows how much time I've focused on my grenade, I  barely know anything about it.  I did finally get my doll to 20 yesterday.  And I'm trying hard to get the dagger to 15.  I spend a lot of time in Tortuga with the brigand boss.


----------



## threeboysmom

Thanks for the tips, Out!!  

I could care less about my grenade - it's level 8   But I don't see the point in working it if there are no weapon unlocks for it...

Don't forget to try out the new ZOMBIE Dance!  It's hysterical!  Just like the Thriller Dance!  Wish we had the music to go along with it 

Press /zombie in the speech bar to perform this special dance!  Enjoy!


----------



## Cardinal

Has the Halloween event started?


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Cardinal said:


> Has the Halloween event started?



I believe when they added new bosses that it is all part of the event, but there is more fun for all Hallows Eve as well..


----------



## BobRichmond

*Saw this computer and immediately thought of Pink. Wonder why!*


----------



## tinkabellspirate

BobRichmond said:


> *Saw this computer and immediately thought of Pink. Wonder why!*



Wow! brings back some wild memories..


----------



## acehorseytink

So, if i start playing pirates again do y'all have room in your guild for a fellow former vmk player and diser. I am somewhat out of the loop about the pirates game now since it has been about four months since i have played. I'm sure alot has changed in that time.


----------



## Rushdude

Jedi let me know if you get any extra $$ for POTC.  I could use some!


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Rushdude said:


> Jedi let me know if you get any extra $$ for POTC.  I could use some!



Haha, don't we all.


----------



## threeboysmom

Rushdude said:


> Jedi let me know if you get any extra $$ for POTC.  I could use some!



Wait.... who is this Rush person that speaks???


----------



## KrazyPete

Eat more chicken? What's up with that quest tracking light lately?


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Eat more chicken? What's up with that quest tracking light lately?



OK, now that's funny!!   

Did you photoshop that?


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> OK, now that's funny!!
> 
> Did you photoshop that?



No photoshop this time.


----------



## threeboysmom

Wow, it's been almost two months since a post has been made on this thread.  Sorry!  

The sad fact is, most of our guild members have already completely all their quests, including Boss.  Unless Disney gets on the ball and releases new quests, there's not much left to do on Pirates anymore.    I can only take about 10-15 minutes of leveling up, and then I'm DONE!  Unless there's another Roo Rocker on to do it with.... but not many signing on anymore... for reason noted above.

Would love to hear from any of you what you've been up to.  Is there any interest in getting together for a sail?  Mostly to socialize, I guess.  

Pete pointed out to me this morning that POTCO is having an event this weekend, 1/17-1/19 - Feats of Strength.  I copied this from the pirate site if anyone is interested in joining up.

Interesting to note it involves a swim around Port Royal (GASP!!!!)     

Feats of Strength Contest 

_Fancy yourself a mighty Pirate? Then sign up here for the Feats of Strength Contest! 

This event takes place January 17, 18, and 19 from 11 AM - 2 PM (Pacific Time) on Tortuga. All Pirates are invited to compete - or just cheer on a mate. To enter the contest - which includes a footrace, swim, and enemy battle - submit your in-game Pirate name, current level, and the day you prefer to compete (and a secondary choice) - we'll publish a schedule for Pirates participating on Friday, January 16. 

Note: We will make every effort to accommodate your requested competition day, however due to the turnout expected for this event, participants are scheduled on a first-come, first-served basis. _

Pete and I have both already signed up today.  I believe he signed up for Saturday afternoon.  I went with Monday.   

Hugs, my fellow Roo Rockers!  Hope all is well with each and every one of you!


----------



## DudeZeke#2

Howdy all, Zeke here.  Haven't seen many of you for a while.  Anyone wants to sail, SVS, anythin else, let me know.


----------



## Iris

I will try to sign up for one of those days.

***Too late, they closed the sign ups****  Bummer


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> I will try to sign up for one of those days.
> 
> ***Too late, they closed the sign ups****  Bummer



Well, unfortunately, even though both Pete and I signed up in time, neither of us were scheduled for this event which was disappointing.  Apparently, they had more people sign up than they could fit...  I heard it was pretty chaotic and laggy anyways...

I just miss my pirate game.  Need some new event or quest to kick start things again.   

What are you up to lately, Cruise?  

Does anyone have any ideas to get us together again?  I'm game for anything


----------



## KrazyPete

I signed up and didn't make the cut. I did go to watch it anyway. There were a lot of no-shows. When I say "a lot" I mean 90% of the people did make the cut didn't bother to show up for their time. So the GM Ben gave those of us standing around a chance to fill in.

So I did get to run the course one time. I came in a close fourth. The prize was to have GM Rose whisper something in your ear. Hate that I missed that.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> The prize was to have GM Rose whisper something in your ear. Hate that I missed that.



I bet Matty will whisper in your ear for free


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> I bet Matty will whisper in your ear for free


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Does anyone have any ideas to get us together again?  I'm game for anything



I say Pete creates our own online game.....


----------



## KrazyPete

Iris said:


> I say Pete creates our own online game.....



Pete who?

Surely you don't want the guy who can't get your profile on our web site to work right trying to design an online game?


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Are there any pirates up for some ship battles? we could go vmk style and find a quiet server perhaps just ships against ships or how ever.


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> Pete who?
> 
> Surely you don't want the guy who can't get your profile on our web site to work right trying to design an online game?



Details, details..........yes I mean the one in the same!


----------



## threeboysmom

tinkabellspirate said:


> Are there any pirates up for some ship battles? we could go vmk style and find a quiet server perhaps just ships against ships or how ever.



I am all over that if anyone is interested.  I haven't ship battled in quite some time, but I imagine with most people done with those quests that the waters over there are fairly quiet.

Do we have enough interest to crew two ships for some "not-so-friendly" battle?

What night works best for most people?


----------



## KrazyPete

tinkabellspirate said:


> Are there any pirates up for some ship battles? we could go vmk style and find a quiet server perhaps just ships against ships or how ever.



Count me in!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

There seems to be a new event posted on pirates home page for this weekend and its all about crews and or guilds.  

Making Friends for a Purpose

The Marceline Guild recently uncovered a plot devised by the EITC to change the Caribbean forever ... It's more important than ever that Pirates stand together and work together to protect our way of life! Are you in a Crew? Have you joined a Guild?

Join Captain Walter and his Crew on the docks of Port Royal this Friday, January 23 between 7 - 9 PM Pacific Time in the Barano Ocean. You will have the opportunity to learn more about Crewing and the opportunity to Crew with the GMs! You'll set out to sea with members of the Marceline Guild and help them sink EITC ships (to thwart their evil plans)! Meanwhile, obtain Crew Bonus to increase your Notoriety, boost your Cannon Skills, and earn major loot from the plunder obtained by sinking treasure-filled EITC ships. See you on the docks mate!


----------



## threeboysmom

tinkabellspirate said:


> There seems to be a new event posted on pirates home page for this weekend and its all about crews and or guilds.
> 
> Making Friends for a Purpose
> 
> The Marceline Guild recently uncovered a plot devised by the EITC to change the Caribbean forever ... It's more important than ever that Pirates stand together and work together to protect our way of life! Are you in a Crew? Have you joined a Guild?
> 
> Join Captain Walter and his Crew on the docks of Port Royal this Friday, January 23 between 7 - 9 PM Pacific Time in the Barano Ocean. You will have the opportunity to learn more about Crewing and the opportunity to Crew with the GMs! You'll set out to sea with members of the Marceline Guild and help them sink EITC ships (to thwart their evil plans)! Meanwhile, obtain Crew Bonus to increase your Notoriety, boost your Cannon Skills, and earn major loot from the plunder obtained by sinking treasure-filled EITC ships. See you on the docks mate!



Thanks for posting, Themgrind.  I just read through it quickly.  Sounds like it's another "meet the GM" type of event; although this time we get to sail with them.


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Count me in!



You KNOW I've been waiting for the chance to take a shot at you since ship battle was first introduced!  

How about guys versus girls?  You, Themgrind, Jedi, and Matty against me, Jewel, Jeannie, and Cruise?

If everyone is interested, that is...


----------



## tinkabellspirate

threeboysmom said:


> You KNOW I've been waiting for the chance to take a shot at you since ship battle was first introduced!
> 
> How about guys versus girls?  You, Themgrind, Jedi, and Matty against me, Jewel, Jeannie, and Cruise?
> 
> If everyone is interested, that is...



Sounds like a challenge! guys, are we ok with sinking the ladies?


----------



## KrazyPete

threeboysmom said:


> You KNOW I've been waiting for the chance to take a shot at you *afraid that I might get shot at by you* since ship battle was first introduced!



Edited for accuracy...  

Bring it on you all you girly girls!


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> Edited for accuracy...
> 
> Bring it on you all you girly girls!




Too funny!

Count me in if possible.  Where and when.  And--I still have a bunch of quests I need to complete so this will work for me


----------



## KrazyPete

tinkabellspirate said:


> Join Captain Walter and his Crew on the docks of Port Royal this Friday, January 23 between 7 - 9 PM Pacific Time in the Barano Ocean.



Wait... EVERYONE join one GM in the same place, at the same time and on the same server? Right!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

KrazyPete said:


> Wait... EVERYONE join one GM in the same place, at the same time and on the same server? Right!



Now that was just like a host meet from vmk! :


----------



## threeboysmom

KrazyPete said:


> Wait... EVERYONE join one GM in the same place, at the same time and on the same server? Right!



  I'm laughing even more because you attempted to join in even knowing that   


OK, what night of the week is best for everybody?  Would a Tuesday evening work?  Say around 8:00 p.m. EST?


----------



## Matty D

Tuesdays work for me.


----------



## threeboysmom

tinkabellspirate said:


> Sounds like a challenge! guys, are we ok with sinking the ladies?



OK, so guys   against girls   it is!

However...... if you guys somehow manage to sink us first, we're switching up teams!  

If we sink you first.........well......... All I can say is...... game on


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Matty D said:


> Tuesdays work for me.



good here also! sure would like to see more pirates jump in also. even tho most have fled to the darkside


----------



## BobRichmond

KrazyPete said:


> Wait... EVERYONE join one GM in the same place, at the same time and on the same server? Right!


This was about the least thought out official event that POTCO has had. Not only was the one ocean they were on consisitently full, but the one war frigate they were sailing only held 11 members (Xavier and Walter were on the same ship). From what I heard Xavier sailed while Walter talked.

I got on POTCO about a half hour after the event started on Friday night. It only took me about a half hour trying to be able to get on the ocean. When I got to the docks they were both crowded (at least 100 at big dock and about 25 at small dock) just waiting for the ship to return. I waited around through 4 sailings and never got picked, so decided to sail my ship along with theirs. They went after EITC, but sunk most anything in sight before they got to the Sea Vipers sad2: ). They did take down a few Navy Kingfisher flags and succeeded in capturing them all. In the 3 times I sailed my ship with theirs the toughest thing they ever took on solo were the Kingfishers and 1 Maurander with 2 other ships help.

After about an hour of trying to get some hints of upcoming events or changes I logged off with no new info. I only resubscribed to Pirates for a half year when my initial subscription ran out and unless they make some major changes soon it may be my last time.


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...OK, what night of the week is best for everybody?  Would a Tuesday evening work?  Say around 8:00 p.m. EST?


If you don't mind a non-roo joining in Tuesday at 8pm ET would work for me as well. I could sail on either ship to balance the sides (sorry guys, but being with a bunch of wenches appeals to me).

I also could help anybody with any quests they still have open. I especially like sailing if that happens to be a quest that needs completing.


----------



## KrazyPete

Tuesdays are cool with me too.


----------



## jeaniegirl

Sounds like a blast, I can't wait to have some fun again


----------



## jeaniegirl

Ok so the girls will totally sink the guys...although there are a few of ya that are too full of hot air to sink


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> Ok so the girls will totally sink the guys...although there are a few of ya that are too full of hot air to sink




 

Yeah.... I can name two of 'em right off the bat


----------



## jeaniegirl

Hmmm... I wonder if they're the same 2 I'm thinking of


----------



## tinkabellspirate

BobRichmond said:


> If you don't mind a non-roo joining in Tuesday at 8pm ET would work for me as well. I could sail on either ship to balance the sides (sorry guys, but being with a bunch of wenches appeals to me).
> 
> I also could help anybody with any quests they still have open. I especially like sailing if that happens to be a quest that needs completing.



I think if any dis'er can attend they will be welcome to join in the fun! just bring a dry towel


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> I'm laughing even more because you attempted to join in even knowing that
> 
> 
> OK, what night of the week is best for everybody?  Would a Tuesday evening work?  Say around 8:00 p.m. EST?



Arg, I am in Indianapolis right now and won't return until Wednesday.  Sorry to miss out, bummer.  I miss you guys.


----------



## Matty D

Don't forget the life vests ladies, you're gonna be spending a considerable amount of time in the water!!


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> Arg, I am in Indianapolis right now and won't return until Wednesday.  Sorry to miss out, bummer.  I miss you guys.



Wait, Cruise!  I haven't picked a Tuesday yet.... 

I'm thinking of NEXT *Tuesday, February 3, at 8 pm EST*.

Will that work for everyone?


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> Don't forget the life vests ladies, you're gonna be spending a considerable amount of time in the water!!



But you'll jump in and save me, right?


----------



## jeaniegirl

Matty D said:


> Don't forget the life vests ladies, you're gonna be spending a considerable amount of time in the water!!



I guess I'll be wearing my bikini just in case you guys can't swim.Thank good ness I was a lifeguard at Typhoon Lagoon


----------



## tigressjewel

_~peeks in from the "darkside"~_  

Oh yeah... I'm in, anytime!


----------



## threeboysmom

Want to repeat the date.... it's Tuesday, February 3, at 8 pm EST.

Is this okay with everyone?

As of now, we have:

Guys:  Matty, Pete, Themgrind, and Out

Girls:  Cruise, Jewel, Jeannie, and Pink

Jewel has reverted back to Basic.  Does anyone know if she'll lose her cannon skills?  If so, we need to penalize you boys


----------



## threeboysmom

jeaniegirl said:


> I guess I'll be wearing my bikini




Haha, good strategy!  

Jeannie distracts.... I shoot!


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...Want to repeat the date.... it's Tuesday, February 3, at 8 pm EST...Is this okay with everyone?...
> 
> ...Jewel has reverted back to Basic.  Does anyone know if she'll lose her cannon skills?...


Works for me and is now on my calendar. 

Jewel should have some basic cannon skills. Think all the skills you get up till level 10 cannon. Maybe the boys can only click with 1 hand as a handicap.


----------



## Matty D

threeboysmom said:


> But you'll jump in and save me, right?



You'd just better hope the Kraken doesn't get you.


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty D said:


> You'd just better hope the Kraken doesn't get you.



You couldn't stand a life without drama!


----------



## Iris

I am in....

Somebody send me a reminder


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Iris said:


> I am in....
> 
> Somebody send me a reminder



Ok dont forget your life jacket! 

btw I know there may be alot more reverted back to basic, please join in.. and the new updates are here also, new port royal and alot more features. basic is also different In some way.


----------



## threeboysmom

Cruise, this is your reminder   and to all those who may have forgotten (I know I did!  The light bulb just went off in my head this morning!  I had totally forgotten about this  )

Everyone still in???

It's TONIGHT at 8 pm EST.  I will try to find us a quiet server.  I think I have everyone on my friend's list, so no need to post the server here.  Just come find me.  

Girls will be French 

Guys will be Spanish  

_Voyez-toi tout aux docks ce soir ! Bonne chance !_


----------



## tigressjewel

I'm still in!  ~insert fancy french words here~


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Cruise, this is your reminder   and to all those who may have forgotten (I know I did!  The light bulb just went off in my head this morning!  I had totally forgotten about this  )
> 
> Everyone still in???
> 
> It's TONIGHT at 8 pm EST.  I will try to find us a quiet server.  I think I have everyone on my friend's list, so no need to post the server here.  Just come find me.
> 
> Girls will be French
> 
> Guys will be Spanish
> 
> _Voyez-toi tout aux docks ce soir ! Bonne chance !_



Yes and Jamminjoey may join us.  All their classes were cancelled due to weather!


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Girls will be French
> 
> Guys will be Spanish
> 
> _Voyez-toi tout aux docks ce soir ! Bonne chance !_



Too bad we aren't Spanish, I could have used some choice words while in battle, hehehe......


----------



## Cardinal

threeboysmom said:


> Cruise, this is your reminder   and to all those who may have forgotten (I know I did!  The light bulb just went off in my head this morning!  I had totally forgotten about this  )
> 
> Everyone still in???
> 
> It's TONIGHT at 8 pm EST.  I will try to find us a quiet server.  I think I have everyone on my friend's list, so no need to post the server here.  Just come find me.
> 
> Girls will be French
> 
> Guys will be Spanish
> 
> _Voyez-toi tout aux docks ce soir ! Bonne chance !_



_Tu as fait une erreur!  On dit "Voyez-*vous*" quand on parle avec plus de personnes._


----------



## jeaniegirl

OMG I totally forgot.I am sooo sorry guildies. Please forgive me


----------



## threeboysmom

Cardinal said:


> _Tu as fait une erreur!  On dit "Voyez-*vous*" quand on parle avec plus de personnes._



Are you female, Card?  



jeaniegirl said:


> OMG I totally forgot.I am sooo sorry guildies. Please forgive me



We forgive you... but we sunk because of you, LOL!


----------



## jeaniegirl

i even bought a new bikini for this occasion.Guess I'll have to be distracting another day


----------



## KrazyPete

Cardinal said:


> _Tu as fait une erreur!  On dit "Voyez-*vous*" quand on parle avec plus de personnes._



Blame it on the Google translation app.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

It was good sailing with such a fine crew and up against such motley a crew as well. the last bounty was well worth the troubles we had just to set sail. too bad we could not get more than 2 ships of dis'ers in the bay. thanks roos!


----------



## Iris

tinkabellspirate said:


> It was good sailing with such a fine crew and up against such motley a crew as well. the last bounty was well worth the troubles we had just to set sail. too bad we could not get more than 2 ships of dis'ers in the bay. thanks roos!




It should would have helped if I could have actually seen the cannons.  That was some weird stuff going on for me.


----------



## jeaniegirl

Iris said:


> It should would have helped if I could have actually seen the cannons.  That was some weird stuff going on for me.



Ok, thank you!!!! I thought I was losing my mind.1st my dagger wasn't working,then I didn't have cannons on my frigate. I still can't see the characters talking but I am able to use my dagger now.


----------



## Iris

jeaniegirl said:


> Ok, thank you!!!! I thought I was losing my mind.1st my dagger wasn't working,then I didn't have cannons on my frigate. I still can't see the characters talking but I am able to use my dagger now.



With the new updates I don't see half of what I should see.  I do believe they are working on some of that now.  Funny, I see everything on the Test Server.

I was able to shoot with the cannons, I just couldn't actually see where they were, I had to run into to them and see that "Press Shift to Shoot" in order to use them.

I also ended up in the water the first time we sank, then I tried to go back to the island and I ended up underground.


----------



## tigressjewel

Woot!  It was such great fun to get together again.  I hope we can do something else again soon.  I was very amused that the  spanish boys needed two ships to take us down though.  

On a side note, I posted an FYI on our site about my son's pirate (Johnny Daggerskull).  When y'all get a chance, take a peek.


----------



## KrazyPete

tigressjewel said:


> Woot!  It was such great fun to get together again.  I hope we can do something else again soon.  I was very amused that the  spanish boys needed two ships to take us down though.



Ahem! At the time you girls were too scared to sail more than a few yards away from your island. Even if we did sink you a quick death would be waiting for us when you respawned. Out sailing his sloop was pure genius. I was laughing so hard when you were all like, "oh no, another Spanish ship!" 

Boys rule


----------



## threeboysmom

tigressjewel said:


> I was very amused that the  spanish boys needed two ships to take us down though.





KrazyPete said:


> Boys rule



Ahem!  Boys CHEAT!


----------



## KrazyPete

Hey, if you're not checking on pirates you may not be aware that there is a valentine's day quest out with some clothes as the reward.

Also, if you're unlimited you can apply for test server access.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

KrazyPete said:


> Hey, if you're not checking on pirates you may not be aware that there is a valentine's day quest out with some clothes as the reward.
> 
> Also, if you're unlimited you can apply for test server access.



Thanks for the heads up!  now just need to figure out how to make time to play all these accounts....


----------



## KrazyPete

I got my test server invite today. I haven't been on yet. It looks like I have to make separate pirates for the test server, I can't play the same pirates that I've been using on the regular server. Is that right?


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> I got my test server invite today. I haven't been on yet. It looks like I have to make separate pirates for the test server, I can't play the same pirates that I've been using on the regular server. Is that right?



That is correct, you need to start a new pirate.  I am *crazy cruise* on the Test Server 

Wow, I was just on the test server now, I must say I have never seen this many people on it at one time.  Nice to finally see more people there.


----------



## DudeZeke#2

Iris said:


> That is correct, you need to start a new pirate.  I am *crazy cruise* on the Test Server
> 
> Wow, I was just on the test server now, I must say I have never seen this many people on it at one time.  Nice to finally see more people there.



I'll say.  Now I have people to actually test with...


----------



## rickyratsmom

Does anyone else hate the new Port Royal?? I am Lvl 40 pirate master and am totallly lost!!  Thanks Disney for totally messing up yet another game!! Arg, sigh, I so miss my VMK...


----------



## KrazyPete

rickyratsmom said:


> Does anyone else hate the new Port Royal?? I am Lvl 40 pirate master and am totallly lost!!  Thanks Disney for totally messing up yet another game!! Arg, sigh, I so miss my VMK...



Actually I kind of like it. It will take some getting used to but I think layout is much more interesting.

Give it some time.


----------



## Iris

rickyratsmom said:


> Does anyone else hate the new Port Royal?? I am Lvl 40 pirate master and am totallly lost!!  Thanks Disney for totally messing up yet another game!! Arg, sigh, I so miss my VMK...



I like it!  I hated it at first because I was so lost and twisted around with everything.  But now that I have had a chance to get familiar with it, I do think it is better than it was before.  For me it just took some getting used to.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

rickyratsmom said:


> Does anyone else hate the new Port Royal?? I am Lvl 40 pirate master and am totallly lost!!  Thanks Disney for totally messing up yet another game!! Arg, sigh, I so miss my VMK...



There seems to be more to the story than just a new port royal, this is from..- Captain Walter

The explosion which leveled Port Royal not only changed the town but set into motion events that would change the Caribbean forever. Many Pirates, merchants and townsfolk were suspicious of the official explanation Lord Beckett provided and wanted a thorough investigation. As his laughter echoed across the ocean, Lord Beckett refused - which left everyone in the islands wondering what the EITC were trying so hard to hide ...


----------



## Iris

Heads Up!  Redesigned Tortuga on the Test Server.  I am lost all over again.

I do like that it does tell us now where the closest target is for a quest, pretty cool.


----------



## DudeZeke#2

Aye, new tortuga is pretty awesome.


----------



## I hate Dust

awesome is not the word!   I absolutely love it.


----------



## MountNittany

Whoa, what happened to Port Royal?


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

I was just looking at the Disney Movie Rewards website prizes. For 325 points you can get 1 month unlimited access to POTC. Just wanted to give you guys that have a lot of points left over from VMK.


----------



## MountNittany

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I was just looking at the Disney Movie Rewards website prizes. For 325 points you can get 1 month unlimited access to POTC. Just wanted to give you guys that have a lot of points left over from VMK.



IT DOES NOT WORK IF YOU WERE ALREADY A MEMBER! 

I accidentally ordered a code, and tried to enter it, but it would not let me. Even if your only membership was with the VMK code, you still can't use the DMR code.


----------



## tinkabellspirate

MountNittany said:


> IT DOES NOT WORK IF YOU WERE ALREADY A MEMBER!
> 
> I accidentally ordered a code, and tried to enter it, but it would not let me. Even if your only membership was with the VMK code, you still can't use the DMR code.



(I accidentally ordered a code)??
Yes its only good for new accounts, makes alot of sense huh. oh thats right this is the movie rewards that stole all our points for worthless dancing infernos


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

that sucks!


----------



## threeboysmom

Jedi, you really need to fork over the money... just sayin'...  

It's _double rep points _again this weekend! (4/24-26)  If you haven't maxed out everything, now's the time!  

I plan on taking advantage of this and playing as much as I can over the weekend. Have worked myself up to Level 39!  Would LOVE for my guildies to join me!  Anyone up for a meet?  I can be pretty flexible...


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

threeboysmom said:


> Jedi, you really need to fork over the money... just sayin'...
> 
> It's _double rep points _again this weekend! (4/24-26)  If you haven't maxed out everything, now's the time!
> 
> I plan on taking advantage of this and playing as much as I can over the weekend. Have worked myself up to Level 39!  Would LOVE for my guildies to join me!  Anyone up for a meet?  I can be pretty flexible...



I don't think I'll have any time to play this weekend... I'm getting married  lol


----------



## Iris

CAJUNWDWFAN said:


> I don't think I'll have any time to play this weekend... I'm getting married  lol



OMG Jedi!  You must be getting really excited by now.  Hope you have a great wedding and honeymoon.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Iris said:


> OMG Jedi!  You must be getting really excited by now.  Hope you have a great wedding and honeymoon.



Thank you so much Cruise! Yes the wedding is this Friday evening 7pm and we leave bright and early Sunday morning for Disney World.


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> ...It's _double rep points _again this weekend! (4/24-26)  If you haven't maxed out everything, now's the time!...I plan on taking advantage of this and playing as much as I can over the weekend...Would LOVE for my guildies to join me!  Anyone up for a meet?  I can be pretty flexible...


Well since I am now retired and no longer have to work weekends, I plan to try and finally get to level 40. Maybe max out a few more weapon skills also. Will be looking for you and other friends whenever I am on.


----------



## threeboysmom

Will look for you, Out!  I'm 39-1/2 so almost there!  (Geesh, wish I could say that as my age!  LOL!)


----------



## threeboysmom

Sure, Out..... ditch me for another friend.... and then tease me with brownies no less!  

Hey!  I made it!  I'm a pirate master now!  A year later... almost to the day... who would have thunk? 

So good to see Petez and CRUISE on yesterday!!  But I miss Matty...


----------



## Iris

I am having issues logging in.  I played fine yesterday afternoon but since then I can't log in.  It keeps on saying I am putting a bad password.  I check over at the POTC fan forum and several are experiencing this issue this morning.  So much for repping up.


----------



## DudeZeke#2

You should be fine now.  I logged in about a half an hour ago after experiencing the same issue.  

Cheers y'all


----------



## BobRichmond

threeboysmom said:


> Sure, Out..... ditch me for another friend.... and then tease me with brownies no less!  ...


Well you were in jail! I thought you knew about the brownie stash that the SavvyPirates guild keeps in each jail cell. When we used to spend a lot of time there it was a good way to get up, kick the door down, and get back questing after falling in the cell.

I did finally master sailing, picked up a level on voodoo doll and staff, and about 1/2 level notariety yesterday. Why did they have to do this on a weekend we had a movie planned, a lunch at WDW planned, AND the Guild Wars birthday event was happening (luckily that goes to Wednesday)?


----------



## threeboysmom

BobRichmond said:


> Well you were in jail!



Sssssshhh!  You don't have to broadcast it!  

At least now that I know there are brownies in there, it's not such a bad place to be after all...

I should max my cannon and my pistol tonight (if I can stay awake).  All that will be left is one more level on dagger. (well, except for stinking grenades, but I don't want to talk about that...)


----------



## DisneyFairytale

Ok, so I am trying to figure this site out...where did you guys find those Disney games? I'm lost


----------



## KrazyPete

DisneyFairytale said:


> Ok, so I am trying to figure this site out...where did you guys find those Disney games? I'm lost



PiratesOnline.com


----------



## KrazyPete

Are any of you "Rocking Our Roos" guild members still playing?

I let my membership expire when they blocked family accounts from playing together at the same time. I'm wondering if there's anything going on that's really worth renewing the membership for.

Also, are any of you using the Roos website. It's not expensive to keep it up but if no one is using it I'll probably let the domain expire.

So Roos, where ya at?


----------



## jeaniegirl

i logged on the other day but since I let my membership expire as well, I can't get to most of my weapons or any of my ships. I see you can top at at 50 instead of 40 and most of the weapons have increased as well.They are supposed to release the Kraken soon too and there are a few new bosses.I will wait to see if they do release the Kraken before I pay to play again.I haven't used the Roo site in a while  Anyways I guess with the economy sucking like it does I just can't justify paying for it right now.Hope to see you all soon


----------



## Matty D

Hi ya'll, I haven't played at all since they did away with the linked accounts.  Not that I was playing much before then, as I was maxed out on everything.  I really don't anticipate starting up again anytime soon.  I've been spending some time in SmallWorlds lately, in light of the Elf Island fiasco.  Thankfully, Matty flexes mightily wherever he might be.  Hope ya'll are doing well.


----------



## Iris

I had a free month recently and got back on to play and yes, you can level up even more now.  I won't get a new subscription until they open a new story line!!

Matty - I miss you 

What is the Elf Island fiasco you speak of?  Have I missed something?


----------



## Matty D

Miss you too, Cruisey.  A complete fiasco, you can get the gist of it here.  Not to mention that they let go of a certain staff member, who is very dear to all of us.  It was definitely the straw that broke the camel's back for me.  So a good number of familiar DISers have been hanging out in SmallWorlds lately.


----------



## Achilles

Greetings KrazyPete, Jeaniegirl, MattyD and Iris,..
Since I had not seen any of the recent facts of the game offered as of yet to your questions... 
if you'll allow me,.. I’ll gladly give you all a update.

The advances have been a long time coming and certainly worth the wait.

It appears the Kraken will not be landing in our ocean very soon, perhaps by the first of the coming 2010 year, but instead, it appears attention and focus has been redirected to new advances in the game. Advances that will allow multi interaction on several levels and advanced story lines that are a few instead of one. (referring to the Kraken)

The new game advances have landed on the Test Servers and has shown the Disney has the capability to pioneer in MMO's.
The have delivered (with some wrinkles to iron out) the first 3D (which is optional) MMO in Pirates Online. 
The build up has been as a "Coming War" in the Caribbean.  
The day it landed (on Test Servers) was truly amazing... 

The Event initiates as a declaration that looks like this...




The event does a countdown also at 10 minutes and then 5 and then 1 minute...
then,...the Ship appeared like the flying Dutchman off the harbor at Port Royal.
A massive Phantom ship and the words of Jolly Roger himself bellowing out like the voice of God.
The event begins with several wave attacks of undead in an attempt to destroy the barricades that block the path to destroy the Governors Mansion. It has options of victory or defeat. Pirates must work together and utilize the newly implemented revive system that is all too necessary to bring your fellow Pirate back to life on the spot in attempts to overcome Jolly's minions of evil doers. At the end,.. jolly roger himself lands to complete what his army could not finish if they are defeated… and he is one powerful foe,.. We had a 20 or more on him and he still managed to overtake us…. On another occasion, we took him down… one bad dude for sure!
There are so many details of this new feature... it will not be a holiday event but a interactive part of the game.

Sensational, unprecedented and genius is all I can say about the ability to, at your choice, play the game in 3D mode. It was simply fantastic.

As also stated,.. the Notoriety cap is raised to 50 along with weapons skills to 30.

GM Captain Walter of the Online Staff "Marceline Guild" was overheard saying this.....
"the War is coming and will be fierce, (as he has openly said before) and the Caribbean , 
I fear will be a vey haunting place this coming Month of October!"

There is so much that has landed and so much more coming.
This bring life to the game like I have never experienced. 

Very cool stuff... so glad it is here... my Family and I are having a blast playing... 
Yes, I too have incurred the cost of paying for 3 accounts,.. but it is a whole months worth of family 
enjoyment and I could easily burn that up at one outing to the movie theatre. (and then some)

Fun stuff... a magical adventure....





.


----------



## threeboysmom

Matty and Cruise......  cry cry cry 

I miss you guys terribly...


----------



## bevgray

Hi pirate clan.  I know I went missing in action but have had a miserable time of it this past year health wise.  Not out of the woods but am finally following advice and trying a new doctor.  I'm afraid I bailed pirates and started playing Wizard 101 and World of Warcraft (always wondered where my beloved computer RPGs went - online, that's where).

Hope things are well with all of you.  I miss our scurvy guild too.


----------



## Iris

threeboysmom said:


> Matty and Cruise......  cry cry cry
> 
> I miss you guys terribly...




I miss you too ye big stinker....

How was your trip to WDW?  Our week (right after yours) was incredibly HOT and DH did not really like the heat.  We did a LOT of water park days since our tickets had 5 days worth included.

Dining was pretty cool but a heck of a lot of food

When is your next trip?  I am already thinking early winter in 2010 although I know we have to go back in August to take Stephanie down for career start.  Looks like 2010 might have several WDW trips


----------



## Iris

bevgray said:


> Hi pirate clan.  I know I went missing in action but have had a miserable time of it this past year health wise.  Not out of the woods but am finally following advice and trying a new doctor.  I'm afraid I bailed pirates and started playing Wizard 101 and World of Warcraft (always wondered where my beloved computer RPGs went - online, that's where).
> 
> Hope things are well with all of you.  I miss our scurvy guild too.



Girlie!!!  Glad you are doing ok, hope all is well.  We must exchange digits, I have been in Indy several times since August!!!


----------



## threeboysmom

Iris said:


> I miss you too ye big stinker....
> 
> How was your trip to WDW?  Our week (right after yours) was incredibly HOT and DH did not really like the heat.  We did a LOT of water park days since our tickets had 5 days worth included.
> 
> Dining was pretty cool but a heck of a lot of food
> 
> When is your next trip?  I am already thinking early winter in 2010 although I know we have to go back in August to take Stephanie down for career start.  Looks like 2010 might have several WDW trips



Hiya!!  

We had a FANTASTIC time!  So wish we could have met up at least for a day.  My mom and sister were there also.  Yes, it was HOT, but remember... I love the heat so I was good.  We spent most afternoons back at the pool anyways.

Dining... YUM!  Absolutely LOVE that dining plan, especially when free.  I ate and ate and ate.  Only gained 4 lbs. though.  I was shocked.  Thought I had put much more on.

Early winter sounds perfect for another trip.  Do you know where you're staying?  

Life has thrown a signficant curveball at me.  I doubt I'll be back to WDW for a loooooooooooooong time   Just holding onto hope that *someday* I'll be back!  

Tell the girls I said hi.  Take care!


----------



## tinkabellspirate

Ohh Roos !! where are you.... Its been quiet in the Caribbean without all those Roos running about, but has not stopped Jolly Rogers invasions on Port Royal and now rumors they will invade Tortuga soon also. Now to our dismay we got some rather different game host? did i say ghost?


----------



## KrazyPete

Hi gang!

The RockingOurRoos.com domain name expires on the 18th. If anyone wants it let me know. I can renew it, you can PayPal the fee to me and then I'll transfer it to your registrar.

Guild members have dibs. If there's no interest, I'll let it expire.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

KrazyPete said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> The RockingOurRoos.com domain name expires on the 18th. If anyone wants it let me know. I can renew it, you can PayPal the fee to me and then I'll transfer it to your registrar.
> 
> Guild members have dibs. If there's no interest, I'll let it expire.



It was kind of fun while I had free access but now I don't have the time to play. thanks for the fun. I'm waiting for Star Wars Old Republic to open.


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> Hi gang!
> 
> The RockingOurRoos.com domain name expires on the 18th. If anyone wants it let me know. I can renew it, you can PayPal the fee to me and then I'll transfer it to your registrar.
> 
> Guild members have dibs. If there's no interest, I'll let it expire.



Sorry to see it go but all good things..............

I have been back playing since the most recent updates and changes, but since none of the Roos were ever on, I have changed guilds to Babes of the Sea!  (Jam is also in it so at least she is on).

I must say with the changes it has been pretty fun.  I am loving the invasions - was just in one and got knocked down several times but we still won!  There are some navy fleet invasions which I haven't had a chance to be in yet, but at least I know they are there.  While there is still no new story line, the updates have made it fun enough to get back in.


----------



## Matty D

Iris said:


> I have changed guilds to Babes of the Sea!




And here I thought I was the Babe of the Sea....


----------



## Iris

Matty D said:


> And here I thought I was the Babe of the Sea....



Miss you boy!!!


----------



## Matty D

Iris said:


> Miss you boy!!!



Miss you too, Cruisey.


----------



## KrazyPete

Are any of my pirate buddies going to be around for the free unlimited access event this weekend?


----------



## MountNittany

Sounds like I missed it...


----------



## Iris

KrazyPete said:


> Are any of my pirate buddies going to be around for the free unlimited access event this weekend?



I was on...but I never saw you log on.  I just recently reconnected with Jeanne Fireskull from the roos, she is under a different and also ran into JustBelieving from VMK.  We had a round of Cannon Defense together and it was pretty fun.


----------



## KrazyPete

I logged in once over the weekend. I did run into Themgrind. It looks like there's a lot of new stuff but I just didn't have time to explore it.

You still can't play at the same time with the other people on your account can you?


----------



## Iris

No they removed the ability to link accounts and have two people logged in from seperate computers from the same account.

We ended up moving my pirate over to my account since it was originally on my daughter's account so that we could log on together.

I am currently unlimited right now but most likely go back to basic in a few more weeks.  I have enjoyed the recent updates quite a bit and I am oddly addicted to the cannon defense game.  I guess I like the shooting as it reminds me of the pirate game in vmk.


----------



## CAJUNWDWFAN

Iris said:


> No they removed the ability to link accounts and have two people logged in from seperate computers from the same account.
> 
> We ended up moving my pirate over to my account since it was originally on my daughter's account so that we could log on together.
> 
> I am currently unlimited right now but most likely go back to basic in a few more weeks.  I have enjoyed the recent updates quite a bit and I am oddly addicted to the cannon defense game.  I guess I like the shooting as it reminds me of the pirate game in vmk.



Wow you still play, i just never really got in to it enough to pay.

I do miss playing with you all though.


----------

